# **SPOILERS*** November 2013 Popsugar Must Have Box



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 16, 2013)

I know it's early but someone requested a thread for a possible spoiler!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yay November!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 16, 2013)

Finally decided to take the plunge and sign up for my birthday month.  This will be my first box and super excited!


----------



## CurlyExpat (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally decided to take the plunge and sign up for my birthday month.  This will be my first box and super excited!
November is my (and hubby's) birthday month too! Hoping for some great presents!


----------



## mabittle4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My last box before my subscription ends!  



  Not sure I will resub due to the annoying price increase.


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally decided to take the plunge and sign up for my birthday month.  This will be my first box and super excited!
November is my b-day month too!


----------



## superhans (Oct 16, 2013)

So this is highly vague and I apologize for that. I was looking at popsugars Facebook a few weeks ago and another company had just "mentioned" them and said they were super excited to team up with them to send a candle out to popsugar subscribers in November. I was really surprised to see that up on FB but had to drive to work before I could investigate. By the time I checked it was gone! PS most likely deleted. So things could change between then and now but I'm putting my money on a candle being in there.


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this is highly vague and I apologize for that. I was looking at popsugars Facebook a few weeks ago and another company had just "mentioned" them and said they were super excited to team up with them to send a candle out to popsugar subscribers in November. I was really surprised to see that up on FB but had to drive to work before I could investigate. By the time I checked it was gone! PS most likely deleted. So things could change between then and now but I'm putting my money on a candle being in there.
Hmm interesting


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this is highly vague and I apologize for that. I was looking at popsugars Facebook a few weeks ago and another company had just "mentioned" them and said they were super excited to team up with them to send a candle out to popsugar subscribers in November. I was really surprised to see that up on FB but had to drive to work before I could investigate. By the time I checked it was gone! PS most likely deleted. So things could change between then and now but I'm putting my money on a candle being in there.
I saw the same thing!! I didn't mention it anywhere because they removed it so fast but it was Illume Candles.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am so ready for a better November box


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just posted at the end of the October thread what I would love to see in the next box.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 16, 2013)

And, a candle was one of the things I mentioned.


----------



## kayglass (Oct 16, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## superhans (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw the same thing!! I didn't mention it anywhere because they removed it so fast but it was Illume Candles.
@christinef so glad you saw the same thing and I'm not crazy! I'm assuming they quickly deleted it because it was a spoiler, and Illume just didn't know the drill when they posted that?


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @christinef so glad you saw the same thing and I'm not crazy! I'm assuming they quickly deleted it because it was a spoiler, and Illume just didn't know the drill when they posted that?
Ya that is what I was thinking. And it was posted before the October box was even released so seemed like they were getting a little too far ahead. I am excited though, I love candles!


----------



## superhans (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like they also gave out their candles for sample society earlier this year, so seems logical:

http://tickledpinkintherain.blogspot.com/2013/06/june-sample-society-beauty-box-review.html


----------



## natashaia (Oct 16, 2013)

They did a candle for birchbox a while back too! mine was red cedar and it smelled amazing. 

This is my last box, and i am bummed. i really disliked october though. idk what to do!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2013)

updates ^^


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyExpat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  November is my (and hubby's) birthday month too! Hoping for some great presents!






Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  November is my b-day month too!







 An Illume candle would be awesome!   I've been dying to try their products... Fingers crossed


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

When was the last time we received nail polish? I have this suspicion that it's due soon. A set of individual baking dishes/tins would be really neat! I keep thinking about getting some (I have a small batch baking cookbook that calls for their use) but never quite get around to it. Any candle I receive (from any source) has to be rehomed due to my monster infestation. A paraffin hand treatment would be fantastic! My hands have started getting really dry already, so I'm always looking for things to help with that. I know there was one more thing that occurred to me earlier, and now I can't remember what it was!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_*When was the last time we received nail polish?*_ I have this suspicion that it's due soon. A set of individual baking dishes/tins would be really neat! I keep thinking about getting some (I have a small batch baking cookbook that calls for their use) but never quite get around to it. Any candle I receive (from any source) has to be rehomed due to my monster infestation. A paraffin hand treatment would be fantastic! My hands have started getting really dry already, so I'm always looking for things to help with that. I know there was one more thing that occurred to me earlier, and now I can't remember what it was!
Didn't we just get a Julep duo?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also think it's about time we get another fancy candle, I hope it's a seasonal fragrance like cranberry or pumpkin spice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

> Didn't we just get a Julep duo?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also think it's about time we get another fancy candle, I hope it's a seasonal fragrance like cranberry or pumpkin spice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Duh. Yeah, you're right! The Julep duo completely slipped my mind because I just got my October Julep box, so it all blended together!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





 An Illume candle would be awesome!   I've been dying to try their products... Fingers crossed




Yes it would! I decided to skip the NM special edition box $250 is way to much to gamble for me. So I'm hoping for a great November box


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 16, 2013)

I cancelled my PS after rcv-ing the October box... after seeing the price tag on the NM LE box... I am considering jumping back on the bandwagon for November.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 16, 2013)

with the price of the new LE box I almost feel like November is going to be a big fat DUD because they will put all effort into the LE box. I really hope not because I was going to purchase this LE until I saw the price and almost fell out my chair! I'm just going to have to live vicariously through others on this one!! lets hope November is good.

my wish list:

Scented candle in something apple spiced/pumpkin spiced/ or a really nice vanilla ( I feel really good vanilla candles are hard to come by)

some cute holiday inspired serving dishes ( set of 4)-maybe snowman print?

a really nice rich dark berry lip shade

some nice gloves

if food has to be in here either some high end spices or some high end caramel corn

a plush scarf like the brokedown ones we got before

wool socks-don't judge I love in upstate ny and my feet are always freezing

a full size tub of Egyptian magic moisturizer

a really nice scrub/shower gel something along the lines of molton brown (hey a girl can dream right)

a gift cert (if they insist on these) for SHOES!!


----------



## mrskatemarie (Oct 16, 2013)

Things I think would be fun:

- Cute napkins or place cards for Thanksgiving
- A nice hand cream or hand mask

- A gift card to make holiday cards

- An adult/family board game for all the upcoming family get-togethers
- A slouchy hat and matching gloves

- Fancy hot chocolate

- A fall/winter fragrance


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have high hopes for that candle! Wishing for a fall scent. Preferably pumpkin or some kind of spice smell. I also would love a scarf, a throw blanket, and I'd also love the wool socks someone suggested! I live in WI and always have cold feet as well.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd love to see a great hand cream! 

I'm also excited for the Illume candle. Hoping for something with cinnamon or vanilla.

Wishlist:

-tech gloves or cozy socks! the only problem is they'd run into sizing issues again...

-a cute coffee mug

-a wallet/clutch

-since there's always a food item, maybe pumpkin bread mix? 

-some sort of baking utensil, like adorable measuring spoons

-something letterpressed. random, but I'm dying for some new stationery!


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 17, 2013)

Time to celebrate !!!!! Well almost.. November is my birthday month and pretty much everyone else in the family


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 17, 2013)

I think this will still be a good box. The NM box is so specific to that store that those products were not likely to end up in the regular box anyway. I would like cozy socks, something made with maple or pumpkin, a body moisturizer, something for fall cocktails or parties, and maybe a gift certificate to kiva to donate money in the spirit of thankfulness. And maybe an eyebrow kit one of these times? I never get brow stuff in my subs.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think this will still be a good box. The NM box is so specific to that store that those products were not likely to end up in the regular box anyway.

I would like cozy socks, something made with maple or pumpkin, a body moisturizer, something for fall cocktails or parties, and maybe a gift certificate to kiva to donate money in the spirit of thankfulness.

And maybe an eyebrow kit one of these times? I never get brow stuff in my subs.

An eyebrow kit!! I'd love one from Anastasia or Benefit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I agree, I have high hopes for this box!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 17, 2013)

I noticed Illume has an Heirloom Pumpkin candle that would be perfect. Everything in the Gilded Amberleaf collection looks pretty too... I hope they include a coupon. 

I also hope the NM box doesn't delay shipping. You'd think they'd schedule the limited boxes to come at the end of the month instead of the middle.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed Illume has an Heirloom Pumpkin candle that would be perfect. Everything in the Gilded Amberleaf collection looks pretty too... I hope they include a coupon. 

I also hope the NM box doesn't delay shipping. You'd think they'd schedule the limited boxes to come at the end of the month instead of the middle. 

Ugh, I forgot about how delayed the September boxes were because of the Fall LE. I got my box on the very last day of September! But it sounds like they had less NM boxes available, so maybe there won't be as much of a delay.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

So, I originally unsubscribed from popsugar after the October box, but then broke out into a cold sweat of what ifs about the next box, so now I'm back for at least 3 months. Haha! I even bought a 3 month sub for my sister as her Christmas present. I'm weak. Really hoping this one wows me!! A candle is great! A nice throw and maybe a good book would be nice, too. Someone mentioned an eyebrow kit, that would be great!


----------



## Soanders (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm really hoping for some fall stuff in this box!! I'm one of those weirdos that actually likes getting the random house ware stuff in this box instead of tons of makeup.

I'm really hoping for:

Pumpkin spice anything

Knit beanie

Thermos

I would love some Philosophy body lotion for dry fall skin 

Highlighting and contouring kit would be fun

I wouldn't complain if they threw a candle!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I originally unsubscribed from popsugar after the October box, but then broke out into a cold sweat of what ifs about the next box, so now I'm back for at least 3 months. Haha! I even bought a 3 month sub for my sister as her Christmas present. I'm weak. Really hoping this one wows me!! A candle is great! A nice throw and maybe a good book would be nice, too. Someone mentioned an eyebrow kit, that would be great!
Haaaa! I did the same thing! I am contemplating gifting my sister a sub for Christmas too.

For November I'd like to see: a candle, beanie hat, something pumpkin, a thermos would be great (!), lip exfoliator/moisturizer, socks or slipper socks.


----------



## adrienne27 (Oct 17, 2013)

OMG!!  That pumpkin candle look fantastic!!  I would love love that!  Good find!  I can practically smell it now!  : )

Ohhhh!!  And!  they candle comes with super cute matching matches!!

http://www.illumecandles.com/p-1103-heirloom-pumpkin-mini-tin.aspx?EID=129&amp;EN=Category#.UmAo1nHD_IV

http://www.illumecandles.com/p-1104-heirloom-pumpkin-oversized-matches.aspx?EID=252&amp;EN=Category#.UmAoKXHD_IU


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really hoping for some fall stuff in this box!! I'm one of those weirdos that actually likes getting the random house ware stuff in this box instead of tons of makeup.

I'm really hoping for:

Pumpkin spice anything

Knit beanie

Thermos

I would love some Philosophy body lotion for dry fall skin 

Highlighting and contouring kit would be fun

I wouldn't complain if they threw a candle!
SOooo when you said thermos... I totally thought, THERMOS? what a random item to put in the box. Why would I want a thermos?

But I wasn't thinking of a thermos. In my head I was picturing a crock pot. I'm so weird.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 17, 2013)

> I noticed Illume has an Heirloom Pumpkin candle that would be perfect. Everything in the Gilded Amberleaf collection looks pretty too... I hope they include a coupon.Â  I also hope the NM box doesn't delay shipping. You'd think they'd schedule the limited boxes to come at the end of the month instead of the middle.Â


 OMG. Now I NEED those gorgeous gilded amber leaf candles. Lol. My living room is decorated in burgundy, tan, chocolate, and has gold accent pieces. Perfect!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a phone number to contact PS?? I tried to upgrade my sub and the site gave me a new sub!!! I really would like to talk to an actual person rather than just email....aarrggghhh


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if there is a phone number to contact PS?? I tried to upgrade my sub and the site gave me a new sub!!! I really would like to talk to an actual person rather than just email....aarrggghhh

Not that I know of, but I'd be curious to see if anyone has a phone number.

When the bubble bath in my Fall LE box exploded and destroyed most of the things in the box, I was soooo desperate to call someone! But I didn't find a phone number, and used their email service which is kind of slow. I think it took them 3 business days to reply to me. Looking back it was probably better that I didn't call..I was almost in tears! I felt really stupid being so upset, but it was just a shock to see everything ruined. But I hope someone here has their phone number, it would be super helpful!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2013)

> SOooo when you said thermos... I totally thought, THERMOS? what a random item to put in the box. Why would I want a thermos? But I wasn't thinking of a thermos. In my head I was picturing a crock pot. I'm so weird.


 I think Thermos (I know it exists. I just can't remember whether it's Thermos, Crockpot -- because that's actually a brand -- or some other brand) makes a single-person mini slow cooker intended to be taken to the office and plugged in when you get to work so your lunch is ready when it's time to eat. They're pretty cute, but nothing is as cute as my 1.5-ish quart HELLO KITTY SLOW COOKER!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think Thermos (I know it exists. I just can't remember whether it's Thermos, Crockpot -- because that's actually a brand -- or some other brand) makes a single-person mini slow cooker intended to be taken to the office and plugged in when you get to work so your lunch is ready when it's time to eat. They're pretty cute, but nothing is as cute as my 1.5-ish quart *HELLO KITTY SLOW COOKER!*

Ahhh, I want one! Do you remember where you got it?


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think Thermos (I know it exists. I just can't remember whether it's Thermos, Crockpot -- because that's actually a brand -- or some other brand) makes a single-person mini slow cooker intended to be taken to the office and plugged in when you get to work so your lunch is ready when it's time to eat. They're pretty cute, but nothing is as cute as my 1.5-ish quart HELLO KITTY SLOW COOKER!

Is it this one? Too cute!!

http://www.target.com/p/hello-kitty-slow-cooker/-/A-14012703


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2013)

> Ahhh, I want one! Do you remember where you got it?


 The same place I get all of my small appliances: Target! They tend to have Hello Kitty just about everything you can think of (popcorn poppers, water dispensers, sewing machines), and they frequently roll even more out around Black Friday.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2013)

> Is it this one? Too cute!! http://www.target.com/p/hello-kitty-slow-cooker/-/A-14012703


 Yes, except my ceramic insert is white!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The same place I get all of my small appliances: Target! They tend to have Hello Kitty just about everything you can think of (popcorn poppers, water dispensers, sewing machines), and they frequently roll even more out around Black Friday.

Thanks! And great tip about Black Friday!


----------



## ashleygo (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm hoping for:

-A Pair of Knitted boot topper socks (fashion)

-Juice Beauty Green Apple firming lotion or Eye nutrient (beauty)

-Either a clutch or watch as the big ticket item (fashion)

-Gourmet hot chocolate (food)

-Coffee mug for travel (home)

And the candle would be awesome! This would be my perfect fall box (add in a scarf and It would be the most amazing box ever!).


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 17, 2013)

the illume heirloom pumpkin candle is awesome.i've been buying their fall candles for a loooong time!the his and hers candles were freaking awesome but unfortunately they are discontinued!they don't have the chestnut one up on the website yet, hope that ones not a goner




anyway, i would love a great travel mug, an eye cream for these dry cold months coming up, a cute accessory that's not gorjana and preferably not base metal, hmmm are cashmere socks too much to ask for? probably! haha


----------



## natashaia (Oct 17, 2013)

> I'm hoping for: -A Pair of Knitted boot topper socks (fashion) -Juice Beauty Green Apple firming lotion or Eye nutrient (beauty) -Either a clutch or watch as the big ticket item (fashion) -Gourmet hot chocolate (food) -Coffee mug for travel (home) And the candle would be awesome! This would be my perfect fall box (add in a scarf and It would be the most amazing box ever!).


 Yes! I love your list. I would love boot topping socks!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Yes! I love your list. I would love boot topping socks!


 I would love boot socks!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just signed up for a 3 month subscription! I was reading all the posts about Stitchfix and I noticed they asked me my clothing and shoe size in the preference quiz when I signed up. Was that always there?


----------



## mabittle4 (Oct 18, 2013)

My wish list for November:

-Starbucks PSL Via (satisfies the hot chocolate/coffee/pumpkin craving we all have)

-A yummy candle

-Some kind of deep conditioner for dried out hair

-I know this is random, but I'd like to see a cute embroidered handkerchief or printed paper tissues.  Just something cute to stick in your purse for cold/flu season.

-Maybe a movie or tickets to a movie?  We've had tons of books lately but no movies!

-A gorgeous, soft scarf

I also love the idea of a gift card to make holiday cards!  Those are _super_ cheap for PS to put in our boxes, but it's a nice touch to add something that is so versatile.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2013)

One more item I'd like to see: some kind of music sampler download from iTunes. I have a kid and like zero time to check out new bands.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 18, 2013)

I decided to stick with Popsugar...I really enjoyed the October box.

Highlights: Cookbook, Brush, Rice Treat, &amp; Bracelet 

Not so much: Stichfix (but traded away!), NYX Makeup &amp; Julep but will be added to Christmas box for friends &amp; family!

I pre-paid for three months so hopefully I will not regret it lol. 

Wishlist for this month:

-Candle PLEASE!!

-Something pumpkin spice flavored

-Cozy warm socks

-It would be amazing if they would add movie tickets for an upcoming fall movie!! 

-A book but no cookbook or DYI but an actual book read

-A throw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

-A body scrub (to scrub away all that dry, rough skin) 

-Body butter or a healing oil

-Deep conditioner treatment


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 18, 2013)

I just want a cozy throw and some hot chocolate! More nail polish and makeup would also be great.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One more item I'd like to see: some kind of music sampler download from iTunes. I have a kid and like zero time to check out new bands.
It would be kind of neat to get something like that. I personally use android and pay for their music service so it really wouldn't be of any use to me, but its a neat idea! When i had my first kid, I pretty much quit listening to any new music because I didn't have time, but the google play app has gotten me back into it, lol.

@ashleygo Your list is great! I guess I should've read this thread before I posted on it, lol. I would replace the clutch with a throw, but everything else you listed just sounds perfect to me!


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 18, 2013)

ohh a great scrub idea would be bon bliss body truffles! i love those!!! and i love the idea of an itunes gift card to check out new music!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 18, 2013)

Something for dry skin would be greatly appreciated! I'm loving the scrub from the fall box combined with the juice beauty skin cream from June's box. My facial skin has been looking great! I'd also love chocolate, a nice fragrance, earrings and something fun!


----------



## ashleygo (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm assuming we won't be getting a throw because of the NM special edition box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise I would have added it onto my list. Regardless of what's in there I'm really hoping this is a much cozier sort of box for the upcoming cool weather.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm assuming we won't be getting a throw because of the NM special edition box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise I would have added it onto my list. Regardless of what's in there I'm really hoping this is a much cozier sort of box for the upcoming cool weather.
Yea, I don't see a throw going into the November box either due to the NM box....but a nice wrap or shawl would suffice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 18, 2013)

I would really love a great body butter or something for chapped hands. I've yet to find anything--drugstore or higher-end brand--to beat Clinique's body butter for my hands and I just ran out.

Wish list:

--body butter/hand cream

--jangly holiday earrings
--more Bodum-type cups or mugs

--some sort of holiday cocktail item (mulled wine spices, etc.)

--Movie tickets: Anchorman 2, 12 Years a Slave, The 5th Estate, Mandela, The Book Thief, Ender's Game, or Catching Fire (won't see these movies otherwise)...but I bet you anything we'll get tickets to Secret Life of Walter Mitty because I heard it was expensive to make and people aren't sure about it...which means they'll be trying to make more buzz...


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 18, 2013)

After the price increase, this box better kick ass! I would like a piece of silver jewelry, a wallet, a wine gift card, and a nice red lipstick. I'm taking my g.e.d on the first and 8th of November, so a good box will make me happy.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 18, 2013)

> After the price increase, this box better kick ass! I would like a piece of silver jewelry, a wallet, a wine gift card, and a nice red lipstick. I'm taking my g.e.d on the first and 8th of November, so a good box will make me happy.


 Exactly!! At first it didn't seem like much but it's almost $60 extra a year and more for those with tax...it all adds up!!


----------



## kayglass (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One more item I'd like to see: some kind of music sampler download from iTunes. I have a kid and like zero time to check out new bands.
LOVE this idea.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 18, 2013)

> After the price increase, this box better kick ass! I would like a piece of silver jewelry, a wallet, a wine gift card, and a nice red lipstick. I'm taking my g.e.d on the first and 8th of November, so a good box will make me happy.


 Good luck on your GED!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know what you guys think, but if I ran a company like BB, ipsy, PS, etc. I would totally be stalking these threads to see what stuff people are wanting to get. Most of us seem to want fairly similar things, so it makes sense to me to do that.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 18, 2013)

> I don't know what you guys think, but if I ran a company like BB, ipsy, PS, etc. I would totally be stalking these threads to see what stuff people are wanting to get. Most of us seem to want fairly similar things, so it makes sense to me to do that.


 I agree completely. I don't see why they wouldn't take our opinions into account.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know what you guys think, but if I ran a company like BB, ipsy, PS, etc. I would totally be stalking these threads to see what stuff people are wanting to get. Most of us seem to want fairly similar things, so it makes sense to me to do that.

I used to work at a subscription company, and they totally stalk forums and blog comments to see what people want! But usually they're planning at least 4 months ahead, so the suggestions we have for this month might end up get implemented for next year's Nov box.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 18, 2013)

> I used to work at a subscription company, and they totally stalk forums and blog comments to see what people want! But usually they're planning at least 4Â months ahead, so the suggestions we have for this month might end up get implemented for next year's Nov box. Â


 That makes sense! Kinda interesting hearing that they actually do read this stuff!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2013)

Should we be talking about February or March right now??


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 18, 2013)

welp, i don't know about you ladies, but i'm thinking diamonds and cash in the next box or i'm gonna be talking mad stuff and they might as well just pack it in.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 18, 2013)

Diamonds? I'd settle for emeralds. 

I'd really like a bollywood workout video, now or in February or whenever they'd care to send one. I've gotten four boxes now and there hasn't been anything much for the fitness category.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Diamonds? I'd settle for emeralds. 

I'd really like a bollywood workout video, now or in February or whenever they'd care to send one. I've gotten four boxes now and there hasn't been anything much for the fitness category. 

Ooh a fun workout video would be really great, I think we're overdue for one!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Diamonds? I'd settle for emeralds.Â  I'd really like a bollywoodÂ workout video, now or in February or whenever they'd care to send one. I've gotten four boxes now and there hasn't been anything much for the fitness category.Â


 I'd love that! I did some workouts similar to that on YouTube and they were really fun! And my dogs enjoyed watching me dance around like a fool. Lol.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 18, 2013)

> Good luck on your GED!!!


 Aww, thank you.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 18, 2013)

i tried to do the butt workout dvd and i was like like whoa slow down there sister.i did like the yogalosophy dvd and i still do it.actually it was a little freaky because a deer showed up in my yard when i did it the first time.swear to God!so basically my mind body connection was complete and the deer is my spirit animal.namaste.or maybe i just live in the woods.


----------



## kayglass (Oct 18, 2013)

Are there any codes besides refer5 right now? I want to get a 6 month or year sub before the increase and would love more than a measly $5 discount.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Are there any codes besides refer5 right now? I want to get a 6 month or year sub before the increase and would love more than a measly $5 discount.


 I found SEPTSELECT on retailmenot for $10 off a 3 month or higher sub. It worked for me. Says its good til 10/20.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are there any codes besides refer5 right now? I want to get a 6 month or year sub before the increase and would love more than a measly $5 discount.
There's SQUAD10 for $10 off a 3-month subscription.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's SQUAD10 for $10 off a 3-month subscription.
Wish there was something for a year.


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 19, 2013)

I would love a a fall candle, a knit beanie cap and some chocolate.  I treated myself to this box since I'll be home recovering from a c-section and caring for a new baby, so shopping is out for a while!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  with the price of the new LE box I almost feel like November is going to be a big fat DUD because they will put all effort into the LE box. I really hope not because I was going to purchase this LE until I saw the price and almost fell out my chair! I'm just going to have to live vicariously through others on this one!! lets hope November is good.

my wish list:

Scented candle in something apple spiced/pumpkin spiced/ or a really nice vanilla ( I feel really good vanilla candles are hard to come by)

some cute holiday inspired serving dishes ( set of 4)-maybe snowman print?

a really nice rich dark berry lip shade

some nice gloves

if food has to be in here either some high end spices or some high end caramel corn

a plush scarf like the brokedown ones we got before

wool socks-don't judge I love in upstate ny and my feet are always freezing

a full size tub of Egyptian magic moisturizer

a really nice scrub/shower gel something along the lines of molton brown (hey a girl can dream right)

a gift cert (if they insist on these) for SHOES!!
Well-I didn't think September was a dud, it was just a few days later than usually...when they did the LE Box then.  Fall Fashion.  I think it will be really good.  There will be brands wanting in that will get sent to the November box, I think.  I would be worried, but they had SO many complaints and subscriber loss from the price increase and the lackluster October box, that this one should be great.  I really hope it is great!  I could use a pick me up!

And I also have freezing feet in central ny and even get chilblains!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok-here is my box wl:

Statement Necklace from BaubleBar

Chocolate

Night Cream or Hand Cream

Candle we already know is coming (not too excited for this, but will make nice gift)

Gift Certificate to Photo place like Shutterfly

Nice home item like a Luxe Pie server, pie plate, serving plate...

Cranberry cocktail mixer


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I would love a a fall candle, a knit beanie cap and some chocolate.Â  I treated myself to this box since I'll be home recovering from a c-section and caring for a new baby, so shopping is out for a while!


 Congrats! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 19, 2013)

My wish list is all about being cozy and shnuggly at home: -Throw blanket (know it's not likely because of the NM box but still on my list) -Moisturizing spa socks -Beanie/knit hat (love the idea of them but never tried one on to see if they suit me) -Candle (if the Illume spoilers are true I'm hoping for Heirloom Pumpkin) -Novel (still hoping for Allegiant even though I will have read it by that time) -Hot chocolate /chocolate /something cinnamon spice /something pumpkin spice -A warm/spicy perfume -A berry colored lip balm (Maybe Fresh Sugar one, a girl can hope right?) -A nice mug I just love the holiday season Sidenote:I'm very tempted to read last November's wish lists to see if any of those things end up in this month's box.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love a a fall candle, a knit beanie cap and some chocolate.  I treated myself to this box since I'll be home recovering from a c-section and caring for a new baby, so shopping is out for a while!

Congrats on your baby!!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok-here is my box wl:

Statement Necklace from BaubleBar

Chocolate

Night Cream or Hand Cream

Candle we already know is coming (not too excited for this, but will make nice gift)

Gift Certificate to Photo place like Shutterfly

Nice home item like a Luxe Pie server, pie plate, serving plate...

Cranberry cocktail mixer

A cranberry cocktail mixer would be fantastic!!


----------



## apobec (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm kind of hoping for more spices like they gave out last year. I know they weren't the most popular item, but I still use them, and they're great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Ok-here is my box wl: Statement Necklace from BaubleBar Chocolate Night Cream or Hand Cream Candle we already know is coming (not too excited for this, but will make nice gift) Gift Certificate to Photo place like Shutterfly Nice home item like a Luxe Pie server, pie plate, serving plate... Cranberry cocktail mixer


 Absolutely love the pie server/plate idea. Btw - how do we know we are getting a candle ?


----------



## celticjade (Oct 19, 2013)

Quick question, if the NM box "arrives" in the middle of November, should we assume this box will start shipping out towards the beginning of the month? I sure hope so. That would be fantastic!


----------



## gabbertelly (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm a college student and am super tight on cash but I just love this box! I've been panicking about whether or not to renew long term at the lower price and I finally made the plunge for the one year upgrade! Looks like its Top Ramen for me for the next few months so here's to hoping for some awesome PS boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's my wishlist for November:

-A yummy scented candle (a diamond candle could be kind of fun)

-A cider or hot cocoa drink mix

-Moisturizing cream for the dry, winter months

-A good read to snuggle up to

-Some boot socks would be awesome!

-I'd never say no to movie tickets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well-I didn't think September was a dud, it was just a few days later than usually...when they did the LE Box then.  Fall Fashion.  I think it will be really good.  There will be brands wanting in that will get sent to the November box, I think.  I would be worried, but they had SO many complaints and subscriber loss from the price increase and the lackluster October box, that this one should be great.  I really hope it is great!  I could use a pick me up!

And I also have freezing feet in central ny and even get chilblains!
I thought sept was a great box. i'm just hoping with a $250 price tag that they don't let nov fall by the wayside. someone mentioned diamonds and $ in our boxes. I would settle for a diamond candle!!

i'm in Utica where u at momsgotmail?


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

I wasn't sure if I was going to renew my sub with PSMH.  I can't really say renew because I only did the Fall LE and the October box.  The Fall LE, I wasn't impressed with.  I hated the bag and the ring was too big.  There were only one or two things that I actually liked in the box.  October, I didn't like at first, until I tried everything, now I really like it.  So I was on the fence, then with the NM $250 box, I about fell over, add to all that the $5 price increase and I still couldn't decide.  
I'm thinking November's box is going to be great since a lot of people didn't like October's, they also need to justify that $5 price increase and IMO the NM box was a bit of a debacle because they put it up for sale when a lot of people were not easily accessible to their computer and they sold out so fast.  

I finally decided and signed up this morning and now it says that I will be getting December's box!!!!




 I am SO disappointed. I wanted November's box!  



  It does say that I am on the wait list for an earlier box but the same thing happened in September and I had to wait until October. I'm not happy!!!


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I found SEPTSELECT on retailmenot for $10 off a 3 month or higher sub. It worked for me. Says its good til 10/20.
How did you get your code to work? I'm trying and have tried to use the code and I get a message that says *The promo code you entered can only be used by new subscribers. *

Are you creating a new account each time you renew your subscription?


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

That sucks. I hope you can get an earlier box.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

I am not that happy with popsugar right now for doing a 250 dollar box.  It seems to me that popsugar is getting too expensive.  Don't get me wrong, I understand that one can simply chose not to get it.  But, I thin that people of most income levels should get the choice to be able to try things.  I am a schoolteacher with 4 kids ages 7,3,2,1 .  So, I am financially stable but the few luxuries I allow myself are subscription boxes.  And, it seems that a lot of them are uping their price or looing into doing it soon.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sucks. I hope you can get an earlier box.
Thanks, me too. I have the luck of, if I miss out on this month, it will be AMAZING.  LOL  

I'm wondering if since there was an unexpected spoiler, they may move the candle to another month.  I don't know anything about how far in advance they do their printing and ordering, etc. but if they haven't printed their "menu" of items yet, they may move the candle to another month. Either that or the candle will be the first spoiler everyone gets.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't sure if I was going to renew my sub with PSMH.  I can't really say renew because I only did the Fall LE and the October box.  The Fall LE, I wasn't impressed with.  I hated the bag and the ring was too big.  There were only one or two things that I actually liked in the box.  October, I didn't like at first, until I tried everything, now I really like it.  So I was on the fence, then with the NM $250 box, I about fell over, add to all that the $5 price increase and I still couldn't decide.  
I'm thinking November's box is going to be great since a lot of people didn't like October's, they also need to justify that $5 price increase and IMO the NM box was a bit of a debacle because they put it up for sale when a lot of people were not easily accessible to their computer and they sold out so fast.

I finally decided and signed up this morning and now it says that I will be getting December's box!!!!



 I am SO disappointed. I wanted November's box!  



  It does say that I am on the wait list for an earlier box but the same thing happened in September and I had to wait until October. I'm not happy!!!
I also subscribed again, and it looks like I am getting 2 november boxes, which I am not happy about. i might email them to ask to move one of my subs to start in december.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't sure if I was going to renew my sub with PSMH.  I can't really say renew because I only did the Fall LE and the October box.  The Fall LE, I wasn't impressed with.  I hated the bag and the ring was too big.  There were only one or two things that I actually liked in the box.  October, I didn't like at first, until I tried everything, now I really like it.  So I was on the fence, then with the NM $250 box, I about fell over, add to all that the $5 price increase and I still couldn't decide.  
I'm thinking November's box is going to be great since a lot of people didn't like October's, they also need to justify that $5 price increase and IMO the NM box was a bit of a debacle because they put it up for sale when a lot of people were not easily accessible to their computer and they sold out so fast.  

I finally decided and signed up this morning and now it says that I will be getting December's box!!!!



 I am SO disappointed. I wanted November's box!  



  It does say that I am on the wait list for an earlier box but the same thing happened in September and I had to wait until October. I'm not happy!!!

I think you'll probably end up getting the November box. It seems like in September and October most people on the waitlist ended up getting their boxes early. Hope that cheers you up a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I agree with everyone's predictions that they have something cool planned for the November box. It just seems like an obvious move, given their price increase. I do worry that they'll be too busy dealing with the NM box and possibly a Winter LE box that the shipping times will be screwed up.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

> Absolutely love the pie server/plate idea. Btw - how do we know we are getting a candle ?


 I'm curious about this too. Did I miss something? How do we know we are getting a candle?


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, me too. I have the luck of, if I miss out on this month, it will be AMAZING.  LOL  

I'm wondering if since there was an unexpected spoiler, they may move the candle to another month.  I don't know anything about how far in advance they do their printing and ordering, etc. but if they haven't printed their "menu" of items yet, they may move the candle to another month. Either that or the candle will be the first spoiler everyone gets.  

They doubt they'll be able to move it. I'd bet my bottom dollar the menu things are already printed, or at least printing right now. Printing takes such a long time, especially since PSMH has the cute little accordion fold pamphlets and not just regular single-page things. And if they were smart they would leave some time for correcting any mistakes, in case the printer screws up or something. 

Also this is super random, but your son(? is that your son in your picture? Sorry I just assumed) is so adorable!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm curious about this too. Did I miss something? How do we know we are getting a candle?

Earlier in this thread someone mentioned that Illume had posted on Facebook about being super excited to team up with Popsugar for the November box, and that they were sending out a candle. A few other people saw the post too, but it was deleted by PS really quickly. So it's not a definite spoiler, but I'm hoping it's true!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

> Earlier in this thread someone mentioned that Illume had posted on Facebook about being super excited to team up with Popsugar for the November box, and that they were sending out a candle. A few other people saw the post too, but it was deleted by PS really quickly. So it's not a definite spoiler, but I'm hoping it's true!Â


 Oooo thanks! That's some juicy info. I'm hoping it's true too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They doubt they'll be able to move it. I'd bet my bottom dollar the menu things are already printed, or at least printing right now. Printing takes such a long time, especially since PSMH has the cute little accordion fold pamphlets and not just regular single-page things. And if they were smart they would leave some time for correcting any mistakes, in case the printer screws up or something. 

Also this is super random, but your son(? is that your son in your picture? Sorry I just assumed) is so adorable!
Yes, secrethoarder, that is my 5 year old son, Zachary. I call him Z.  Thank you so much!!  The picture is from a morning in the summer on the porch where we were snuggling, taking pictures together.  It was such a sweet morning and the series of pictures is amazingly adorable, to me anyway.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, secrethoarder, that is my 5 year old son, Zachary. I call him Z.  Thank you so much!!  The picture is from a morning in the summer on the porch where we were snuggling, taking pictures together.  It was such a sweet morning and the series of pictures is amazingly adorable, to me anyway.  



   

Awwww super cute!!!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooo thanks! That's some juicy info. I'm hoping it's true too




Last year I got two free Illume candles from Sleep Number. I still have them...I guess I am getting two more......


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

> > I found SEPTSELECT on retailmenot for $10 off a 3 month or higher sub. It worked for me. Says its good til 10/20.
> 
> 
> How did you get your code to work? I'm trying and have tried to use the code and I get a message that saysÂ *The promo code you entered can only be used by new subscribers.Â * Are you creating a new account each time you renew your subscription?


 I am a new subscriber. Maybe one of the other codes posted will work for existing subscribers?


----------



## natashaia (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope they move one for you! i resubscribed too, but waited until today so i am starting it in december. and i didnt opt in for an earlier box. I hope i dont regret it!


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also subscribed again, and it looks like I am getting 2 november boxes, which I am not happy about. i might email them to ask to move one of my subs to start in december.
I'll take your November box if they don't move mine up early and if they won't move one of your subs to december!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm just excited to hopefully finally get a candle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 21, 2013)

Updates


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just excited to hopefully finally get a candle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am too!!  I have a big weakness for candles, especially in the fall/winter.  I hope we really get one!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 21, 2013)

If you signed up and they said you'll get the December box, don't despair. I signed up for PS about this time in September, was told I was getting the November box, and I ended up getting the October box. I'd bet anything you'll get the November box.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 21, 2013)

> If you signed up and they said you'll get the December box, don't despair. I signed up for PS about this time in September, was told I was getting the November box, and I ended up getting the October box. I'd bet anything you'll get the November box.


 I'm guessing a lot of people will b unsubbing because of the price increase too.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 21, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 21, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought sept was a great box. i'm just hoping with a $250 price tag that they don't let nov fall by the wayside. someone mentioned diamonds and $ in our boxes. I would settle for a diamond candle!!

i'm in Utica where u at momsgotmail?
OMG New Hartford!


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just excited to hopefully finally get a candle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am too!!  I have a big weakness for candles, especially in the fall/winter.  I hope we really get one!

Ditto! I re-subbed for 3-months, starting with November, and I'm hoping that the Illume candle spoiler is accurate.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto! I re-subbed for 3-months, starting with November, and I'm hoping that the Illume candle spoiler is accurate.
I just re-subbed for 6-months, starting with November.  The upcoming price increase got me.  Hopefully it'll be a good 6 months.  Oh, you're "Interested In" list in your trade list sounds exactly like me.  We like/want almost all of the same products.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto! I re-subbed for 3-months, starting with November, and I'm hoping that the Illume candle spoiler is accurate.
I just re-subbed for 6-months, starting with November.  The upcoming price increase got me.  Hopefully it'll be a good 6 months.  Oh, you're "Interested In" list in your trade list sounds exactly like me.  We like/want almost all of the same products. 




 

 I hope that we find some new favorites in our upcoming Popsugar boxes


----------



## celticjade (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love, Love, LOVE some BareMinerals makeup.  I love all their products.  Too much to hope for!!??  They have these cute sets that would be so much fun to get, like the mini Moxie lip gloss set: http://www.bareescentuals.com/Hot-to-Trot/US67367,default,pd.html (I don't know if it's okay to share this link, but it's the Hot to Trot moxie set.) 

They have so many fun bundles.  I'd flip if I ever opened a POPSUGAR box and found something like this inside!!


----------



## IffB (Oct 22, 2013)

Lip Tars in the November box, please..or the Benefit Advent Calendar!   A girl can dream, right?


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lip Tars in the November box, please..or the Benefit Advent Calendar!   A girl can dream, right?
I didn't know the Benefit Advent Calendar even existed!  Now I want it...


----------



## notsousual (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't know the Benefit Advent Calendar even existed!  Now I want it...
Me too! Come on PopSugar! Make this happen!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lip Tars in the November box, please..or the Benefit Advent Calendar!   A girl can dream, right?
The calendar would be fun! But it would eat up SO much of the value of the box


----------



## meaganola (Oct 22, 2013)

> The calendar would be fun! But it would eat up SO much of the value of the box


 It's also *huge*! I got one, and the box is about as big as one of those square side tables from IKEA that come in green, red, and assorted "wood" finishes. But advent is Christmas, and I just don't think they would go with that sort of thing since they must have a *lot* of non-Christian customers (right over here! I got the calendar because I had been thinking about getting some of the benefit kits with quite a few things in the calendar, and this was actually cheaper than getting those kits, not because I wanted a Christmas countdown).


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's also *huge*! I got one, and the box is about as big as one of those square side tables from IKEA that come in green, red, and assorted "wood" finishes.

But advent is Christmas, and I just don't think they would go with that sort of thing since they must have a *lot* of non-Christian customers (right over here! I got the calendar because I had been thinking about getting some of the benefit kits with quite a few things in the calendar, and this was actually cheaper than getting those kits, not because I wanted a Christmas countdown).

The size of the calendar is a good point. It sounds gigantic. And as cute as it sounds, I don't think I would really be happy with most of the value of the box being made up of teeny sample-size products, if the reviews on Sephora are any indication. I would buy it if it went on sale though, hehe

And the Christian issue is a good point. I can see many customers writing to PS if there was something in the box that was really Christmas-y.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The calendar would be fun! But it would eat up SO much of the value of the box

It's also *huge*! I got one, and the box is about as big as *one of those square side tables from IKEA that come in green, red, and assorted "wood" finishes*.

But advent is Christmas, and I just don't think they would go with that sort of thing since they must have a *lot* of non-Christian customers (right over here! I got the calendar because I had been thinking about getting some of the benefit kits with quite a few things in the calendar, and this was actually cheaper than getting those kits, not because I wanted a Christmas countdown). Lol, I love how I know exactly which table your talking about from this description  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

I know some people mentioned earlier about the illume candle in the popsugar november box. I just recently joined sample society and received an email stating and showing an illume candle we would be getting for november. It was the cedar one with green coloring on the container.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I am wondering if illume joined up with two different subscription companies.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

And, if so, I hope that I do not get the same scent for both. Surely, they would send out more thatn one scent of candle.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol, I love how I know exactly which table your talking about from this description  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's also *huge*! I got one, and the box is about as big as one of those square side tables from IKEA that come in green, red, and assorted "wood" finishes.

But advent is Christmas, and I just don't think they would go with that sort of thing since they must have a *lot* of non-Christian customers (right over here! I got the calendar because I had been thinking about getting some of the benefit kits with quite a few things in the calendar, and this was actually cheaper than getting those kits, not because I wanted a Christmas countdown).
I've got one of those tables in pink LOL.  It's very unlikely we'd get something that size...


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping for:

-A Pair of Knitted boot topper socks (fashion)

-Juice Beauty Green Apple firming lotion or Eye nutrient (beauty)

-Either a clutch or watch as the big ticket item (fashion)

-Gourmet hot chocolate (food)

-Coffee mug for travel (home)

And the candle would be awesome! This would be my perfect fall box (add in a scarf and It would be the most amazing box ever!).

I would be SO excited to get boot socks!! But I don't think PS will include any because of issues with size-restricted items in the past. So I doubt we'll get any...but I've definitely added them to my shopping list!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

I too would love boot socks.  I know some boot socks are for like sizes 6-11.  I wonder if that would be an option to send.


----------



## IffB (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my.... I sure hope that socks would be a non controversial item!


----------



## natashaia (Oct 22, 2013)

I was looking for boot socks on etsy and they were expensive. I want to buy a pair for under 20. does any one have any suggestions?


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was looking for boot socks on etsy and they were expensive. I want to buy a pair for under 20. does any one have any suggestions? 

I saw some on Etsy today for $18. Try searching "boot cuffs" too.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would love any and/or all of these:

A winter scarf or hat

Maybe some "touch" gloves

A fall scented candle or tart warmer along with a tart and coupon (Scentsy products are incredible)

Cozy socks

A good book

Slippers (I'm pipe dreaming)

All natural coconut nut oil...(works wonders on hair, skin, nails and cuticles)

Alex and Ani starry-eyed &amp; raw collection or equinox collection bangles in gold (another pipe dream)

A large makeup up storage case or jewelry box


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oooooh I would Luv some cozy slippers...&amp; a cute winter hat !!! Am I the only one not excited by a candle??


----------



## ashleygo (Oct 22, 2013)

I would love some Alex and Ani bracelets. I am obsessed with them. If they show up in the pop sugar box I will be ecstatic. Even if it is just one bracelet that would be awesome. I would love a book, but I really wish they had an option for those people who have E-readers, I really just don't get into reading actual books anymore.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have an iPad but I'm an old school gal when it comes to books- give me the paper!!!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooooh I would Luv some cozy slippers...&amp; a cute winter hat !!!

Am I the only one not excited by a candle??
I am not to excited either especially since I found out that sample society next month is doing an illume candle too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 22, 2013)

Curious if the Ilume will be the same scent coming in the November Sample Society boxes?  Interesting that it's going in two boxes in November. 

Anyway November wish list:


Shopping list/note pad - for holiday shopping/gifts or an agenda for next year or holiday party invitations (we got thank you cards last November)
Hand cream or shampoo
RED lipstick for the holidays - we got lip balm last November
Socks in a cool funky color like coral or blue or luxurious cashmere socks
I was going to guess something for scenting the home but we think we're getting a candle so we'll go with that
While over sampled, I guess we'll get herbal tea
Fountain pen for filling out holiday cards

Could do without fitness DVD's.  But I wouldn't mind another Stonewall Kitchen mix - say red velvet cupcakes?  I'm guessing there will be another voucher/giftcard/coupon.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too would love boot socks.  I know some boot socks are for like sizes 6-11.  I wonder if that would be an option to send.

I love boot socks but I hope they don't send any! I'm a size 5 and a half, and the "one size" socks are always too big for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would love to see a scarf in a burnt orange color.  That is s a fall color for me.  I would love to see something with birds or owls on it but then again I might be the only one to like something like that.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 22, 2013)

@ Ann Tucci, l don't now how to reply to specific people/quotes on here. I too, would love a shopping/note list but I think a desk top "cubed" note/pad/box would be awesome. I have a Vera Bradley but I'm sure other companies make some just as nice...


----------



## celticjade (Oct 22, 2013)

> I would love to see a scarf in a burnt orange color.Â  That is s a fall color for me.Â  I would love to see something with birds or owls on it but then again I might be the only one to like something like that.


 I'd love to get something with birds or owls! It seems fashion with repeating patterns is popular right now. I don't even know what I'd like more, birds or owls. Both would be fun.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooooh I would Luv some cozy slippers...&amp; a cute winter hat !!!

Am I the only one not excited by a candle??

I'm not excited about the prospect of getting a candle either. It's so "meh" and predictable to me. I really hope we don't get one.


----------



## celticjade (Oct 23, 2013)

> I know some people mentioned earlier about the illume candle in the popsugar november box. I just recently joined sample society and received an email stating and showing an illume candle we would be getting for november. It was the cedar one with green coloring on the container.


 I was going through someone's blog and noticed the June 2013 Sample Society box had a 1 oz. $4 Illume candle in it. So if both our box and Sample Society has a candle in the November boxes, I'm sure ours will be bigger with more burn time at a greater value. We'll see! It'll be funny with all this talk and speculating if we don't get a candle. Honestly I would love one, and cedar sounds amazing. I love the smell of cedar after a rain storm. But it would be disappointing to get the same scent twice.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was going through someone's blog and noticed the June 2013 Sample Society box had a 1 oz. $4 Illume candle in it. So if both our box and Sample Society has a candle in the November boxes, I'm sure ours will be bigger with more burn time at a greater value. We'll see!

It'll be funny with all this talk and speculating if we don't get a candle. Honestly I would love one, and cedar sounds amazing. I love the smell of cedar after a rain storm. But it would be disappointing to get the same scent twice.
i received the cedar in birchbox a year ago, and it did smell amazing.


----------



## IffB (Oct 23, 2013)

Would not mind getting:

A candle is ok with me, as long as the scent is not too fruity or heavy floral. I love the diffuser that we received on the September box,I have it in my bathroom and it smells clean...

Always happy with scarfs, socks, ear muffs, hot water bottle - anything to keep me warm. An infinity scarf would be fun.

Spiced chocolate bar or cocoa works for me, specially with a double walled, glass travel mug. Cider mix would do, too.

I would say fancy spiced mixed nuts, but the allergy issue would be a problem. 

Chunky jewelry.

A lip or cuticle treatment for the winter.

Brow grooming stuff.

Something for the Thanksgiving table: Stay warm trivet, wine bottle coaster, a salt cellar with exotic salt? (Would people with high blood pressure revolt?) I would love smoked olive oil - but that could be a packaging/transportation/leakage disaster....

Cheese Straws or cheese tray/accessory.

FAST SHIPPING!

Please no more:

Workout DVD's - I can just as easily ignore the On Demand options I already have.

Supergoop

Jewelmint

Face wash

Black Eyeliner

Snacks or Makeup that I can get at Walmart or Kroger


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 23, 2013)

So we've been getting a few coupons for clothing related sites lately. What other clothing sites would you want to see in a PS bag? I would like Golden Tote and shop bop. Or maybe a shoe site.


----------



## IffB (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So we've been getting a few coupons for clothing related sites lately. What other clothing sites would you want to see in a PS bag? I would like Golden Tote and shop bop. Or maybe a shoe site.
Hautelook.com would be nice. Any site were I can purchase something (or pay for most of it) with the gift card amount!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was looking for boot socks on etsy and they were expensive. I want to buy a pair for under 20. does any one have any suggestions? 
Check at TJ Maxx if you have one nearby, I've seen some really cute ones there for $9.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would not mind getting:

A candle is ok with me, as long as the scent is not too fruity or heavy floral. I love the diffuser that we received on the September box,I have it in my bathroom and it smells clean...

Always happy with scarfs, socks, ear muffs, hot water bottle - anything to keep me warm. An infinity scarf would be fun.

Spiced chocolate bar or cocoa works for me, specially with a double walled, glass travel mug. Cider mix would do, too.

I would say fancy spiced mixed nuts, but the allergy issue would be a problem.

Chunky jewelry.

A lip or cuticle treatment for the winter.

Brow grooming stuff.

Something for the Thanksgiving table: Stay warm trivet, wine bottle coaster, a salt cellar with exotic salt? (Would people with high blood pressure revolt?) I would love smoked olive oil - but that could be a packaging/transportation/leakage disaster....

Cheese Straws or cheese tray/accessory.

FAST SHIPPING!

Please no more:

Workout DVD's - I can just as easily ignore the On Demand options I already have.

Supergoop

Jewelmint

Face wash

Black Eyeliner

Snacks or Makeup that I can get at Walmart or Kroger
I love this list!  This is my first month with Popsugar but have been following for a year and would love:

a nice mug (travel or otherwise)

a warm drink of some type

SCARF!  I've grown a new addiction to these in the last 4 months

something for the kitchen or for entertaining

hoping for the suspected candle

I also don't want a fitness DVD..I don't need or want it..I have little coordination anyway and feel silly lol.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 23, 2013)

My list:

Workout DVD (yes I know people are sick of them but they are like crack to me, I love trying new ones)

Hot Cocoa

Scarf (as long as it's not another grey one--I have the Gorjana from FFF and another from Fair Treasure this month)

Statement Jewelry Piece

Hand cream/body lotion

Either a fiction book or a regular DVD for a nice winter night in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gift card for a company I can use to buy Xmas gifts --like Harry &amp; David or something

Also a candle sounds great to me! I love anything that smells nice I can put in my apartment.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So we've been getting a few coupons for clothing related sites lately. What other clothing sites would you want to see in a PS bag? I would like Golden Tote and shop bop. Or maybe a shoe site.

I'd love a ModCloth code!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 23, 2013)

> I'd love a ModCloth code!!


 I second this request! Looooove modcloth!


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 23, 2013)

Can't wait for the November box! 

I like the idea of getting a candle, but I don't really want anymore coupons. After the mess of last month's StitchFix drama, I feel like PopSugar should stay away from gift cards/coupons for a while. It was exciting at first, but after realizing that you still have to pay additional money for shipping or items being outrageously overpriced, I'm not really up for another disappointing gift card.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 23, 2013)

So I got enough referrals to get a free box (no idea how, I don't even remember giving anyone my code..), but it says I have to have an "active" account in order to get the referral bonus box. Does that mean I have to pay for a box in order to get a free one??


----------



## Channydoll (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got enough referrals to get a free box (no idea how, I don't even remember giving anyone my code..), but it says I have to have an "active" account in order to get the referral bonus box. Does that mean I have to pay for a box in order to get a free one??
Sounds like it.


----------



## Boadicea (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi! November's Must Have box will be my first (and probably last due to the price increase). I was wondering when do they give out spoilers for the boxes? At the beginning of the month?


----------



## annifer (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! November's Must Have box will be my first (and probably last due to the price increase). I was wondering when do they give out spoilers for the boxes? At the beginning of the month?
They don't give out spoilers.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They don't give out spoilers.
they do sometimes...but I haven't seen an authorized spoiler.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I second this request! Looooove modcloth!
THIRD!


----------



## polarama (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIRD! 

FOURTH.  Modcloth is awesome.

I would love a nice pen--we've gotten so many notebooks lately, a nice pen for holiday card writing/signing would be fun.

Maybe a game? Like a nicer version of Cards Against Humanity?


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe a game? Like a nicer version of Cards Against Humanity? 





No such thing!  CAH is the best! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No such thing!  CAH is the best! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Agreed! It's a staple at our office game nights


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 25, 2013)

I LOVE MODCLOTH! Not that I've bought stuff... yet but they have a ton of plus size options!!!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I second this request! Looooove modcloth!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIRD! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
FOURTH.  Modcloth is awesome.

I would love a nice pen--we've gotten so many notebooks lately, a nice pen for holiday card writing/signing would be fun.

Maybe a game? Like a nicer version of Cards Against Humanity? 





Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE MODCLOTH! Not that I've bought stuff... yet but they have a ton of plus size options!!!!

There you go, Popsugar! That's 5 people right off the bat who would love to see a ModCloth GC in our Must Haves box. Plus, they offer petite, regular _and_ plus sizes in tons of styles, not to mention an ample accessory section, so there shouldn't be any size issues or limitations like with previous GCs!

Make it happen!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 25, 2013)

OMG I love Modcloth. I did their suprise boxes last time they did them and got some AMAZING stuff. I love their plus sizes too!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I love Modcloth. I did their suprise boxes last time they did them and got some AMAZING stuff. I love their plus sizes too!
Modcloth? Surprise boxes?!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Modcloth? Surprise boxes?!


 My thoughts exactly! I immediately had to look it up. Lol. It just has an old one that's sold out, but it said it was $20 and you get $95 worth of unsized items and potentially you can "win" a bag worth $150!!!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 25, 2013)

Moved my post to the Holiday box thread


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My thoughts exactly! I immediately had to look it up. Lol. It just has an old one that's sold out, but it said it was $20 and you get $95 worth of unsized items and potentially you can "win" a bag worth $150!!!
Yes, Modcloth does surprise boxes sometimes.  They even do sized ones from small to large.  Large sells out very quickly, as you might imagine.


----------



## polarama (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No such thing!  CAH is the best! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh I totally agree!  CAH is awesome as it is.   I just think of PS as picking something more...tame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Modcloth, I'm intrigued and definitely checking it out!

I hope we'll get a woodsy or pine-scented candle for the wintertime. 

Other items I'd love:

A gift card to order Macaroons! They are so pretty and yummy I would have a hard time deciding to keep or send as a gift.

A make-up palette.  I joined in July and there hasn't been one yet, except for the NYX smokey eye set. 

Cute and cozy slipper socks. 

Plus: I'm totally sad not to have gotten the Rachael Zoe ring.  I'd like a ring instead of a bracelet or necklace in the next box.


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 25, 2013)

I wore my stupid remix watch for the first time today and the numbers fell off!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
     Quote:

There you go, Popsugar! That's 5 people right off the bat who would love to see a ModCloth GC in our Must Haves box. Plus, they offer petite, regular _and_ plus sizes in tons of styles, not to mention an ample accessory section, so there shouldn't be any size issues or limitations like with previous GCs!

Make it happen!
Not only that, but they also have a pretty good selection of quirky home items!  I'd love to see a Modcloth code as well!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 25, 2013)

It would be funny to see them pick cards against humanity bc of the comments people would make. Oh the outrage!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 25, 2013)

> It would be funny to see them pick cards against humanity bc of the comments people would make. Oh the outrage!


 I'd love to get these in a box! And watch the chaos ensue afterwards. Haha.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It would be funny to see them pick cards against humanity bc of the comments people would make. Oh the outrage!
I'd love to get these in a box! And watch the chaos ensue afterwards. Haha. 
LOL, my thoughts exactly. I bet the stuffy conservative types would lose their minds. Hilarious!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 25, 2013)

So, I had to google cards against humanity....


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I had to google cards against humanity....

Me too. It's tamer than I was expecting


----------



## jordiemac3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love, Love, LOVE some BareMinerals makeup.  I love all their products.  Too much to hope for!!??  They have these cute sets that would be so much fun to get, like the mini Moxie lip gloss set: http://www.bareescentuals.com/Hot-to-Trot/US67367,default,pd.html (I don't know if it's okay to share this link, but it's the Hot to Trot moxie set.) 

They have so many fun bundles.  I'd flip if I ever opened a POPSUGAR box and found something like this inside!!
I would love to see some BareMinerals makeup! I am in love with their line! A gift card would work just as well for me!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooooh I would Luv some cozy slippers...&amp; a cute winter hat !!!

Am I the only one not excited by a candle??
I am not excited about a candle either. I have pets who love to knock over things, he lat thing I need is a house fire started by curious cats. (Oh why do they love to touch things they shouldn't?)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So we've been getting a few coupons for clothing related sites lately. What other clothing sites would you want to see in a PS bag? I would like Golden Tote and shop bop. Or maybe a shoe site.
I would love to see a Golden Tote Gift Card in a box! I could see them doing a half off gift card, or a free add on if you purchase a tote, but not a whole free tote (although that would be awesome).

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'd love a ModCloth code!!
Whatever number of agreements we are up to, I am with you! Even though my last surprise box was a dud, I still love them!

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not only that, but they also have a pretty good selection of quirky home items!  I'd love to see a Modcloth code as well! 
I love there non-clothing items as well!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 26, 2013)

I second-third-fourth-millionth the ModCloth suggestion! I just spent $400 there earlier this week, and I will spend more, because I love pretty much everything they sell.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 26, 2013)

updates! And I love the cards against humanity idea - I play it regularly with friends.  It can be pretty offensive, but it's really equal opportunity offensive to everyone


----------



## susanleia (Oct 26, 2013)

I have wanted to get Cards Against Humanity for a really long time so I would love that. Additionally I would love a ModCloth gift card, they have such a wide range of sizes and great accessories and shoes that I think there really would be something for everyone.

Is anyone else thinking of buying a 3, 6, or 12 month subscription to lock in the price? I only got one box so far, but I'm thinking I want to keep it, though not at the new price.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have wanted to get Cards Against Humanity for a really long time so I would love that. Additionally I would love a ModCloth gift card, they have such a wide range of sizes and great accessories and shoes that I think there really would be something for everyone.

Is anyone else thinking of buying a 3, 6, or 12 month subscription to lock in the price? I only got one box so far, but I'm thinking I want to keep it, though not at the new price.
I extended mine by 6 months, but those may be my last 6 months as a PSMH subscriber.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 26, 2013)

Look what hubby convinced me to make for him today.... They don't hold a candle to those damn crispery treats....


----------



## celticjade (Oct 26, 2013)

> I extended mine by 6 months, but those may be my last 6 months as a PSMH subscriber.


 I also extended 6 months, taking me through June. November will be my second month. Popsugars on trial! It'll be so interesting to see what the value and quality will be. Also, I'm still having issues with "next billing" part of my account. When they did the price changes my next billed month went from January to December. Then I did you the upgrade and it went to July. I think it's finally right again, then I go back online the next day and my next billing is June. I hope there's not going to be issues with over billing.


----------



## susanleia (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I extended mine by 6 months, but those may be my last 6 months as a PSMH subscriber.
I think I'm going to do 3 more months at this rate and then see. If there is a value increase commensurate with the price increase I'll consider it.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 26, 2013)

Gosh I'm torn also, I've only been subbing since September and was seriously underwhelmed by the quality of items in the October box. When I look back through their past boxes I think I pretty much really like all of them except this Oct and maybe Jan. I upgraded to a 3mo but don't know whether to upgrade more before the price increase or leave as is. On mut forums a lot of ppl didn't seem to be happy with the Oct box but when I looked at PS's fb ppl seemed to love it, I hope they won't start a trend of lower quality items...


----------



## celticjade (Oct 26, 2013)

> Gosh I'm torn also, I've only been subbing since September and was seriously underwhelmed by the quality of items in the October box. When I look back through their past boxes I think I pretty much really like all of them except this Oct and maybe Jan. I upgraded to a 3mo but don't know whether to upgrade more before the price increase or leave as is. On mut forums a lot of ppl didn't seem to be happy with the Oct box but when I looked at PS's fb ppl seemed to love it, I hope they won't start a trend of lower quality items...


 I worry the same thing, that POPSUGAR will make the monthly box feel sub-quality. With the NM box and another LE so soon, I'm hoping the monthly box doesn't become an after thought. I spent months viewing spoiler blogs and reading this thread before taking the plunge last month to subscribe. The November and December box will be very telling on the direction and focus of POPSUGAR, especially with the price increase.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I also extended 6 months, taking me through June. November will be my second month. Popsugars on trial! It'll be so interesting to see what the value and quality will be.

Also, I'm still having issues with "next billing" part of my account. When they did the price changes my next billed month went from January to December. Then I did you the upgrade and it went to July. I think it's finally right again, then I go back online the next day and my next billing is June. I hope there's not going to be issues with over billing.
My billing looked a little weird because I bought one month then extended it another three months. I emailed them and they assured me that it would be fine. I'm still going to keep an eye on it though.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second-third-fourth-millionth the ModCloth suggestion! I just spent $400 there earlier this week, and I will spend more, because I love pretty much everything they sell.
I adore ModCloth!! That would be the most wonderful gift card ever!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 27, 2013)

Everyone has such creative ideas for these boxes!  I love reading all the ideas.


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 27, 2013)

I have to laugh at that watch. I don't remember where mine is. I think I wore it twice


----------



## gabbertelly (Oct 28, 2013)

My hopes for this box just went up even higher! I'm newly single as of this afternoon and could really use something to pick up my spirits. I'd love a super cuddly box and a ModCloth giftcard would be great too! Here's to putting all my thoughts into PS and not the crappiness of a breakup!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gabbertelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My hopes for this box just went up even higher! I'm newly single as of this afternoon and could really use something to pick up my spirits. I'd love a super cuddly box and a ModCloth giftcard would be great too! Here's to putting all my thoughts into PS and not the crappiness of a breakup!
I'm sorry to hear about the breakup. That's rough.




 I hope you're doing okay. And yes, now I'm wishing for an extra special box for all of us!!


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 28, 2013)

Second the idea of a candle..


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 28, 2013)

I would love a 30th anniversary Swatch watch!


----------



## Jill G (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would not mind getting:

A candle is ok with me, as long as the scent is not too fruity or heavy floral. I love the diffuser that we received on the September box,I have it in my bathroom and it smells clean...

Always happy with scarfs, socks, ear muffs, hot water bottle - anything to keep me warm. An infinity scarf would be fun.

Spiced chocolate bar or cocoa works for me, specially with a double walled, glass travel mug. Cider mix would do, too.

I would say fancy spiced mixed nuts, but the allergy issue would be a problem. 

Chunky jewelry.

A lip or cuticle treatment for the winter.

Brow grooming stuff.

Something for the Thanksgiving table: Stay warm trivet, wine bottle coaster, a salt cellar with exotic salt? (Would people with high blood pressure revolt?) I would love smoked olive oil - but that could be a packaging/transportation/leakage disaster....

Cheese Straws or cheese tray/accessory.

FAST SHIPPING!

Please no more:

Workout DVD's - I can just as easily ignore the On Demand options I already have.

Supergoop

Jewelmint

Face wash

Black Eyeliner

Snacks or Makeup that I can get at Walmart or Kroger
Agreed on your "Please no more" list!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too. It's tamer than I was expecting
Me too, by the way everyone was talking!  My book club would probably get a laugh out of it!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Look what hubby convinced me to make for him today.... They don't hold a candle to those damn crispery treats....
Just triple the marshmallow creme and add some other crap on top!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Look what hubby convinced me to make for him today.... They don't hold a candle to those damn crispery treats....
Just triple the marshmallow creme and add some other crap on top!

I'm on a mission to figure out how much marshmallow is required to make some like the crispery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm on a mission to figure out how much marshmallow is required to make some like the crispery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Excellent mission; I just spent $30 ordering from the Crispery and I'm not sure that's something I can sustain!

Please share when you've figured out their secret. 



 

[Edit: Fixed a typo!]


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 28, 2013)

I really liked the October box, it was my first one and is by far the best of the subscription boxes I've tried. I ended up extending to a year subscription (which was a huge splurge for me.) I did that because I know myself well enough to know that I would not be willing to pay $40+tax for a monthly box. As it is I paid about $32 per box and now it's already paid for and I get a year of fun stuff. Ironically, though I would never in my wildest dreams have purchased the $250 NM box, I somehow used my not getting it as justification to myself to extend my subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My only concern about prepaying is that I really hope they don't stop doing the boxes. It seems like many of the subscription boxes I've read about just kind of peeter out and then stop. I hope Popsugar keeps going strong.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *artlover13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love a 30th anniversary Swatch watch!
meeee toooooo!!


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really liked the October box, it was my first one and is by far the best of the subscription boxes I've tried. I ended up extending to a year subscription (which was a huge splurge for me.) I did that because I know myself well enough to know that I would not be willing to pay $40+tax for a monthly box. As it is I paid about $32 per box and now it's already paid for and I get a year of fun stuff.

Ironically, though I would never in my wildest dreams have purchased the $250 NM box, I somehow used my not getting it as justification to myself to extend my subscription.





My only concern about prepaying is that I really hope they don't stop doing the boxes. It seems like many of the subscription boxes I've read about just kind of peeter out and then stop. I hope Popsugar keeps going strong.
I also just extended for a year, and got a confirmation email from Popsugar.  However, if I log into my account, it's not reflected anywhere and it still has the "upgrade subscription" option to extend my account.  Does your account look the same?


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone!  

I've been avoiding this thread so that my November box would be a total surprise to me. A first, as usually I'm all over spoilers!  

Well, I just found out that I am not getting a November box.



 I am getting two December boxes. I bought a single box "too late" for November and then decided to extend with a 3 month subscription that starts in December.  

Is anyone here getting an extra November box that they would be willing to part with?  I could either pay you or swap my extra December box.  

Thanks!

ETA:  I'm a moronâ€¦ I've already posted in this thread, duhâ€¦ when it first opened. I couldn't remember if it was this one or the October thread.  I have no brain today.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

> Hi everyone! Â  I've been avoiding this thread so that my November box would be a total surprise to me. A first, as usually I'm all over spoilers! Â  Well, I just found out that I am not getting a November box. :icon_cry: Â I am getting two December boxes. I bought a single box "too late" for November and then decided to extend with a 3 month subscription that starts in December. Â  Is anyone here getting an extra November box that they would be willing to part with? Â I could either pay you or swap my extra December box. Â  Thanks! ETA: Â I'm a moronâ€¦ I've already posted in this thread, duhâ€¦ when it first opened. I couldn't remember if it was this one or the October thread. Â I have no brain today. Â Â


 Awe sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might have an extra box, I tried to upgrade my account and instead created a new one ugh...so I deleted my old one but it still says that I have a box coming in Nov for that account. I have emailed PS but haven't heard back yet. May I say (once again) that I HATE that I can't contact them via phone when I have issues like this??!!! One thing I really love and appreciate about Julep.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awe sorry





I might have an extra box, I tried to upgrade my account and instead created a new one ugh...so I deleted my old one but it still says that I have a box coming in Nov for that account. I have emailed PS but haven't heard back yet. May I say (once again) that I HATE that I can't contact them via phone when I have issues like this??!!! One thing I really love and appreciate about Julep.
Thanks!  I wonder if I PMed you my account information if you could designate the box for me and they could refund you with my payment.  Would you be willing to try that?  If not, I would be willing to outright by it from you.  PM me if you are interested in either option.


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 30, 2013)

It is a bit hard to find. In the "account" area it will say "status/next payment due" and that should have a date one year from now like "Oct 2014." It sometimes takes a while for their website to update account info.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It is a bit hard to find. In the "account" area it will say "status/next payment due" and that should have a date one year from now like "Oct 2014." It sometimes takes a while for their website to update account info.
Thank you!  That's exactly what my account says.  It confuses me that the upgrade button is still there, but I'm happy to know that the next payment is due one year from now!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 30, 2013)

My upgrade was a total fail. I tried to upgrade for three months and now it looks like I ordered a second three-month sub and will be paying $40 for November and have two subs at the same time. I emailed them and hope they can help. Here is a sheep jumping rope.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 30, 2013)

I think my upgrade is a fail also.  I paid for the October box (I was paying monthly).  Then, I upgraded to a 12 month subscription to lock in the lower price toward the end of the month (October 25).  My account reflects that my next payment will be due October 2014, which is 12 calendar months from now, but I'm worried it may be only 11 boxes from now, which is not a good deal.  If I get charged for the October 2014 box, I will have paid more per box than I expected. If the October 2014 box is included and I get charged toward the end of the month for November, I will be fine.  I hope their accounting department is sophisticated enough to figure this out!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 30, 2013)

I love popsugar but its flaw to me is that they have no phone number to call them. I think that's a problem.. I love and get all the boxes but I wish they had a phone number to reach them when I email them it takes a while for someone to get back to me


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my upgrade is a fail also.  I paid for the October box (I was paying monthly).  Then, I upgraded to a 12 month subscription to lock in the lower price toward the end of the month (October 25).  My account reflects that my next payment will be due October 2014, which is 12 calendar months from now, but I'm worried it may be only 11 boxes from now, which is not a good deal.  If I get charged for the October 2014 box, I will have paid more per box than I expected. If the October 2014 box is included and I get charged toward the end of the month for November, I will be fine.  I hope their accounting department is sophisticated enough to figure this out!
I did something similar. I bought one box (October) and then upgraded another 3 months. The next payment date still shows as January even though I should be paid through January. I emailed customer service and they said I would receive my 4 boxes and apologized for the interface being confusing. (And no, didn't get duplicate boxes in October or anything.) I'm just going to keep my eye on things.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did something similar. I bought one box (October) and then upgraded another 3 months. The next payment date still shows as January even though I should be paid through January. I emailed customer service and they said I would receive my 4 boxes and apologized for the interface being confusing. (And no, didn't get duplicate boxes in October or anything.) I'm just going to keep my eye on things.
Great info!  Thanks!  This makes me feel better!


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 30, 2013)

They charge the month before the box is sent. The Oct charge will be for the Nov box, so you should get a box each month for all twelve months.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm really hoping for another Baublebar or Jewelmint item. Definitely something warm too.. No more books please..lol. I did love the PS book though!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree!! It's kind of strange there is no phone number. I've emailed them a few times and they do not get back to me at all?


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 30, 2013)

Already bought it! It's 100 which is more my speed.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They charge the month before the box is sent. The Oct charge will be for the Nov box, so you should get a box each month for all twelve months.
I don't think that is the case, but (big but) I could be wrong. PopSugar tends to charge you for each month's box the first week of the month the box is sent. For example, I was charged for the October box the first week of October.

The only time you are charged the month prior is when you sign up for your first box. Since she has technically paid all the way through for October, automatic renewal should begin again in November of 2014. I hope this makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 30, 2013)

Okay. I was charged a month in advance, but that was my first box. If they don't charge a month in advance then maybe there should be concern about an Oct 2014 date showing up for someone who just upgraded a year. Hmmm....


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay. I was charged a month in advance, but that was my first box. If they don't charge a month in advance then maybe there should be concern about an Oct 2014 date showing up for someone who just upgraded a year. Hmmm....
I found the whole thing really weird. I had originally purchased the November box and then extended three months and it was showing my Next Payment as March 2014. (Which seemed correct - Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, then bill in March.) Then I got upgraded to the October box and suddenly my Next Payment moved back TWO months to January 2014. But they did reply in the email that I needn't worry so maybe they just changed their billing cycle?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My upgrade was a total fail. I tried to upgrade for three months and now it looks like I ordered a second three-month sub and will be paying $40 for November and have two subs at the same time. I emailed them and hope they can help. Here is a sheep jumping rope.





That's what happened to me in February, I ended up receiving two boxes.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 30, 2013)

> That's what happened to me in February, I ended up receiving two boxes.


 I just canceled my subscription and then resubbed for three months. I was able to use a code, also.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 30, 2013)

Are any of y'all getting the Nina Garcia box? If so, can we start a thread for that? I would do it, but I don't know how. Thanks!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are any of y'all getting the Nina Garcia box? If so, can we start a thread for that? I would do it, but I don't know how. Thanks!!
Already ordered one! The thread is here - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138187/quarterly-co-nina-garcia


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 30, 2013)

I got a rather unhelpful email back from them about my sub that was basically "oh well you have two subs now and you should cancel one then." uh maybe the problem is your website if this many people are having problems with double subbing? Once my renewal ends I think I'm out unless the boxes are super wow.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 31, 2013)

> Already ordered one! The thread is here -Â https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138187/quarterly-co-nina-garcia


 Thanks!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hopefully November is a good month. It's my birthday month and so I decided to gift myself a year sub before the price goes up. Hopefully was the right choice!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a rather unhelpful email back from them about my sub that was basically "oh well you have two subs now and you should cancel one then." uh maybe the problem is your website if this many people are having problems with double subbing? Once my renewal ends I think I'm out unless the boxes are super wow.
totally agree! I had the opposite problem where I ended up accidentally canceling the wrong sub and missed the sept. box. Basically, they had the same, "so sorry" response. It was irritating!


----------



## Litigatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi guys! I just signed up for PopSugar yesterday and I elected to be included on the wait list for the November box. Can anyone share with me their wait list experience? Did anyone get off? I would hate to have to wait until December. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys! I just signed up for PopSugar yesterday and I elected to be included on the wait list for the November box. Can anyone share with me their wait list experience? Did anyone get off? I would hate to have to wait until December. Thanks a lot!!
I signed up for November's box (on October 3rd) and was put on the waitlist for October. Then I got the October box. I'd say you're in good shape to get November unless a LOT of people just signed up for boxes.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys! I just signed up for PopSugar yesterday and I elected to be included on the wait list for the November box. Can anyone share with me their wait list experience? Did anyone get off? I would hate to have to wait until December. Thanks a lot!!
I'm sorry but I think you are out of luck.  As of four days ago, they were completely sold out of November.  I purchased my box, which I thought was going to be for November, in mid-October and elected to be included on the wait list because I never remember to uncheck it.  My box was coming in December - I guess I was too late.. So I would be getting two December boxes (i signed up for a 3 month sub). I contacted CS 4 days ago and asked if I could get a November box instead so that I wouldn't get 2 December boxes and they told me they were completely sold out.

I hope you get lucky!!!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 31, 2013)

Not subscribed this month because I just subbed to Lip Factory, but I reeeeeally want to next month!!  I went through all the boxes on their website that they've sent out in the past, and I don't think there's a single one that I didn't like.  If I fall in love with Lip Factory, I don't know what I'm going to because I can't afford that, BB, and PopSugar.  So excited to see what you ladies get this month!!

OT: Anyone else subscribed to Lip Factory??  There's a few threads about it on here, but it doesn't seem to be too popular among subs but I heard it was amazing, and Nov. is supposed to be an all lips box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys! I just signed up for PopSugar yesterday and I elected to be included on the wait list for the November box. Can anyone share with me their wait list experience? Did anyone get off? I would hate to have to wait until December. Thanks a lot!!
I signed up in late September, and was on the list to get the November box. However, after the october boxes when out, I got an email that they had an october spot for me, and so I got October's. It seems to happen often, from what I've read...I'll bet you get November, though possibly a bit after everyone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys! I just signed up for PopSugar yesterday and I elected to be included on the wait list for the November box. Can anyone share with me their wait list experience? Did anyone get off? I would hate to have to wait until December. Thanks a lot!!
I'm sorry but I think you are out of luck.  As of four days ago, they were completely sold out of November.  I purchased my box, which I thought was going to be for November, in mid-October and elected to be included on the wait list because I never remember to uncheck it.  My box was coming in December - I guess I was too late.. So I would be getting two December boxes (i signed up for a 3 month sub). I contacted CS 4 days ago and asked if I could get a November box instead so that I wouldn't get 2 December boxes and they told me they were completely sold out.

I hope you get lucky!!! 


After they send out the monthly boxes, they do usually have some extra and people do get off the list. I did, in October, and so did several others...so it does happen!


----------



## Babs28 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
After they send out the monthly boxes, they do usually have some extra and people do get off the list. I did, in October, and so did several others...so it does happen!
I wish I had known this!  I wouldn't have cancelled so soon.  They offered me a refund and I took it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
After they send out the monthly boxes, they do usually have some extra and people do get off the list. I did, in October, and so did several others...so it does happen!
I wish I had known this!  I wouldn't have cancelled so soon.  They offered me a refund and I took it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aw, I would have too...just because there's no guarantee, and my luck, they WOULDNT have any extra that month!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay thanks guys!! Maybe ill just stick to buying my soap at whole foods ( or try a one off purchase )


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 1, 2013)

On the natural products note, I would love to get a bottle of dr bronners in one of my boxes sometime. I use their almond and their baby Castile soap but would love other fragrances.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going through subscription box withdrawal.  I only subscribe to Popsugar, but with the limited edition boxes coming and going, I need my November box.  I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to get it.  I need a cheap subscription, that gets here at the end or or the beginning of the month.  Any suggestions?  November Popsugar, I need you!!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going through subscription box withdrawal.  I only subscribe to Popsugar, but with the limited edition boxes coming and going, I need my November box.  I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to get it.  I need a cheap subscription, that gets here at the end or or the beginning of the month.  Any suggestions?  November Popsugar, I need you!!!!
I'd recommend Wantable (any of their options). You can customize it and they ship really fast (I have gotten both mine within 3 days of ordering) and if you don't like it you can return it with prepaid shipping. It's not super cheap ($36/box) but since you can customize and return it feels worth it. It's really easy to unsubscribe or skip months. Plus the shipping speed is great if you want something ASAP.


----------



## Babs28 (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been dying to try wantables for a while now. But I killed my budget this month buying sub boxes and subscriptions. Plus I forgot to skip julep this month and I got two boxes of julep too so I could've ordered a want to postbox but instead have to julep boxes with nearly the same items. I've heard really good things about the wantables box. But just recently have started to hear some negative comments about the box. Mostly that it's the same brands each month. But I think next payday I'm to give wantables a try. I LOVE the fact that you can return the box with free return shipping if you don't like it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been dying to try wantables for a while now. But I killed my budget this month buying sub boxes and subscriptions. Plus I forgot to skip julep this month and I got two boxes of julep too so I could've ordered a want to postbox but instead have to julep boxes with nearly the same items.
I've heard really good things about the wantables box. But just recently have started to hear some negative comments about the box. Mostly that it's the same brands each month. But I think next payday I'm to give wantables a try. I LOVE the fact that you can return the box with free return shipping if you don't like it.
I got  3 wantable boxes last spring  ( makeup ones)   and they sent me things I did not want and duplicates of some items in each box. They seemed to ignore my questionnaire.   I was almost getting only one brand Cailyn cosmetics which I found annoying. I didn't get what I saw the bloggers get not even close.  The brand was good and you are getting  around 5 full size items so it is a good deal. I  decided to get a oct makeup box and I was thrilled with it. It had 5 items 2 from cailyn cosmetics but that was ok because they sent me exactly what I wanted from my questionnaire. I loved the box so much I ordered a second oct box..They sent me 5 totally different items then the last box. Again I was thrilled. They do let you return it for free no questions asked if you do not like the box which is great.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 1, 2013)

> On the natural products note, I would love to get a bottle of dr bronners in one of my boxes sometime. I use their almond and their baby Castile soap but would love other fragrances.


 LOVE dr bronners!!! I don't actually buy anything to wash my face with besides the dr bronners tea tree Castile soap. I used to break out all the time and only do very occasionally since I started using that.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the natural products note, I would love to get a bottle of dr bronners in one of my boxes sometime. I use their almond and their baby Castile soap but would love other fragrances.
LOVE dr bronners!!! I don't actually buy anything to wash my face with besides the dr bronners tea tree Castile soap. I used to break out all the time and only do very occasionally since I started using that. Last weekend I ran out of laundry detergent and used Dr. Bronner's instead. It's so useful for everything. I use the almond but would like to try the others.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *artlover13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/saturday-by-kate-spade-gwp-pouch

And I believe it will come with a 25% off code for other Kate Spade Saturday items.




Thank you!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going through subscription box withdrawal.  I only subscribe to Popsugar, but with the limited edition boxes coming and going, I need my November box.  I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to get it.  I need a cheap subscription, that gets here at the end or or the beginning of the month.  Any suggestions?  November Popsugar, I need you!!!!
Starlooks is my current fav subscription, followed by Orange Glad (baked goods). Yum!


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 2, 2013)

Any one charged yet?  Perhaps Monday.  The sooner they ship the better!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

When do the boxes usually ship? October was my first box and I was on the wait list for it so they sent it out after everyone else's.


----------



## celticjade (Nov 2, 2013)

> Any one charged yet?Â  Perhaps Monday.Â  The sooner they ship the better!!


 I'm guessing that since the price increase is Nov. 4, that's when they'll start charging. Ah man, I can't wait for the box. So excited.


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 2, 2013)

I absolutely love Pop Sugar except for the fact that our preferences don't seem to matter. I have been a subscriber for over a year, and I I know we can expect to always receive our first choice in deviations. I would also think that I wouldn't get my least favorite choice every time,but that has been the case. I wanted the pink watch and I got blue. I wanted pink spa wrap and I got white.Wanted purple bento and I got blue.My Cynthia Vincent shopper was absolutely not my taste. Does anybody else get annoyed by this?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 2, 2013)

Just cancelled my sub after 3 months. I just can't justify having it with the price increase. I rarely get use out of what is sent and its pretty expensive when my other subs are only $10.00 a month. Maybe I'll resubscribe in the future if they have amazing boxes or lower the prices.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 2, 2013)

I subscribed for the first time to try out. I too heard it was a great box to get, so I thought I would give it a few months and see how it goes. I haven't heard anything about it yet though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 2, 2013)

Are there any PopSugar codes floating around?

I want to upgrade my account before the price increase!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are there any PopSugar codes floating around?

I want to upgrade my account before the price increase!

Thanks in advance!
I think REFER5 (for one month) and POPSUGAR10 (for three months) still work, but not sure.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think REFER5 (for one month) and POPSUGAR10 (for three months) still work, but not sure.
thank you!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going through subscription box withdrawal.  I only subscribe to Popsugar, but with the limited edition boxes coming and going, I need my November box.  I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to get it.  I need a cheap subscription, that gets here at the end or or the beginning of the month.  Any suggestions?  November Popsugar, I need you!!!!
Julep and Sample Society both come at the beginning and are $20 and $15 respectively.  Glossybox is usually toward the end of the month at $21.  If you want something other than beauty, Whimseybox comes at the end of the month (craft) and is $15.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 3, 2013)

I get weekly Graze boxes. It's a snack box. They are $6 per box, super tasty and its nice to get a treat in the mail each week. You have to have an invite to join, but if you check out their Facebook page there are a ton of invites posted all the time.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going through subscription box withdrawal.  I only subscribe to Popsugar, but with the limited edition boxes coming and going, I need my November box.  I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to get it.  I need a cheap subscription, that gets here at the end or or the beginning of the month.  Any suggestions?  November Popsugar, I need you!!!!
How about Starlooks? It's all makeup (their own brand which is pretty good stuff) and it comes at the end of the month.

The price is $15 plus tax. They gave us a spoiler for the December box and its awesome w/ a $100 value.

May be worth signing up until then.

Here's the spoiler in case you are interested.

It's one of their 15 eyeshadow pro palettes. These aren't the colors. But wanted to show you what the palette looks like.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 3, 2013)

The Oxford trunk used to do a box for maybe 25$ that was accessories, I got it for a whole - some of the stuff I liked some I could have done without(typical sub...ðŸ˜‰) they took them down for a while but are supposed to start up again soon - new and improved


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 3, 2013)

cashmere socks.lets send out cashmere sock vibes-and dark chocolate and fancy coffee, and a snuggly assed candle, with eye cream!!!!


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  cashmere socks.lets send out cashmere sock vibes-and dark chocolate and fancy coffee, and a snuggly assed candle, with eye cream!!!!
I could not agree with you more and I would not change a thing!  Fancy socks is a great idea.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

> I absolutely love Pop Sugar except for the fact that our preferences don't seem to matter. I have been a subscriber for over a year, and I I know we can expect to always receive our first choice in deviations. I would also think that I wouldn't get my least favorite choice every time,but that has been the case. I wanted the pink watch and I got blue. I wanted pink spa wrap and I got white.Wanted purple bento and I got blue.My Cynthia Vincent shopper was absolutely not my taste. Does anybody else get annoyed by this?


 What in the world are you talking about? How would they know you prefer one color over another? And they specifically say they're not personalizing boxes. This post just baffles me.


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 3, 2013)

Several months ago Popsugar asked us to fill out a survey asking about our preferences, so they could make our boxes more personal. As an example I stated I liked silver jewelry,but so far I have only received gold. I'm not expecting to always get my first choice, which I stated in my post. However, if I go through the time to tell them my preferences, I would hope that it would happen sometimes. I know it's a gamble and I have never posted a complaint about any box. I was just curious if there were any others out there who never get their first choice.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Several months ago Popsugar asked us to fill out a survey asking about our preferences, so they could make our boxes more personal. As an example I stated I liked silver jewelry,but so far I have only received gold. I'm not expecting to always get my first choice, which I stated in my post. However, if I go through the time to tell them my preferences, I would hope that it would happen sometimes. I know it's a gamble and I have never posted a complaint about any box. I was just curious if there were any others out there who never get their first choice.
Uh...  The closest thing I've seen to a survey about preferences was the profile they asked us to fill out for the purpose of curating boxes and *specifically* state that they are not personalizing.  Emphasis theirs:

Quote:  *While we're not sending out personalized boxes*, we will be taking your preferences into consideration when curating our monthly boxes.
Curating is *not* the same as personalizing.  Curating is where they decide that this month, we'll send out this nail polish, that box of quick bread mix, these coffee mugs, and those bracelets *to everyone*.  And they didn't drill down to pink/blue/etc. in the survey, so I have no clue where your complaint about specific colors comes from.  *And* this preferences survey didn't come into existence until well after February, so the parts about the watch and spa wrap colors make *no* sense.  

I'm just completely confused by your complaint because they have *never* said that they would be picking specific colors to send to specific people, which seems to be your big issue here.  And given their goal -- brand exposure so you will go out and *buy more of these products* -- it actually doesn't make sense for them to always send out a first-choice color.  You like the bento box/watch you received, but you wish you had it in green instead of purple?  What a coincidence!  You can go *buy* that green whatever!  I get annoyed at specific items in the boxes, but I have *never* had the expectation that they would send a particular color to me due to my response to the survey.  I *did* expect them to send out pink stuff in October, but that's simply due to the fact that it was Breast Cancer Awareness month, and *everyone* usually has pink everything that month.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 3, 2013)

Even knowing it's random, it's still a disappointment when every box has the last option you'd want. This hasn't happened to me with popsugar, but it happened with another sub. At least PS say they don't take the surveys into account; I suspect neither do Ipsy, Glossybox or others, but they just won't admit it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 3, 2013)

I always think of it as "luck of the draw," like the time I got the ugly orange and yellow nail polish combo plus the cashmere wool wash while I had an infant at home and wasn't exactly wearing much cashmere. I think I washed smartwool socks with it and that's about it. But I know about the brands now and I tried the polish to see how the formula works. I do take the idea "discovery service" literally.


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you for understanding! I have been getting this box for over a year and have never made any negative comments. I just thought by "putting it out there" maybe my luck would change. I always end up searching eBay to get my first choice,but it would be nice if I occasionally I didn't have to go through the extra step!


----------



## miniminiluv (Nov 4, 2013)

Hope they start sending the boxes very soon!! Hoping to gift some of the items to my mom for her Bday which is on the 22nd.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *miniminiluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hope they start sending the boxes very soon!! Hoping to gift some of the items to my mom for her Bday which is on the 22nd.
I hope they're coming soon too! It hasn't been long since October's but I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I always think of it as "luck of the draw," like the time I got the ugly orange and yellow nail polish combo plus the cashmere wool wash while I had an infant at home and wasn't exactly wearing much cashmere. I think I washed smartwool socks with it and that's about it. But I know about the brands now and I tried the polish to see how the formula works. I do take the idea "discovery service" literally.
Exactly how I feel as well! It's all about being exposed to new products. (Like crispycakes ... dangerously addictive things.)

I also get the chance to try things that I normally would never try. I'm a silver person and I do not wear hot pink but I actually enjoyed sporting that bracelet. It was fun and I appreciate having something different. Similarly, the cookbook was definitely geared towards someone with a lot less experience in the kitchen but it has some interesting recipes to try despite that.

Discovery service indeed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2013)

> What in the world are you talking about? How would they know you prefer one color over another? And they specifically say they're not personalizing boxes. This post just baffles me.


 Think she's just saying she's ended up with bad luck when I comes to variables in the boxes.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

> I absolutely love Pop Sugar except for the fact that our preferences don't seem to matter. I have been a subscriber for over a year, and I I know we can expect to always receive our first choice in deviations. I would also think that I wouldn't get my least favorite choice every time,but that has been the case. I wanted the pink watch and I got blue. I wanted pink spa wrap and I got white.Wanted purple bento and I got blue.My Cynthia Vincent shopper was absolutely not my taste. Does anybody else get annoyed by this?





> Think she's just saying she's ended up with bad luck when I comes to variables in the boxes.


 The thing is that I see a huge difference between "our preferences don't seem to matter" and "bad luck when it comes to variables." The former makes it seem like there is an expectation that they actively do something to assign specific boxes to specific people. The use of the word "seem" in that first sentence gave me the impression that there was an expectation that they *would* send out specific colors according to preferences. That is what I was responding to and was confused by.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 4, 2013)

Question about ps customer service- I emailed them via the contact us thing about 3 weeks ago regarding a damaged item and haven't heard back yet. I alwo had it send to my enail address so i assume it went theough. Is this typical? Is there a better way to contact them? This in my opinion is awful customer service - pending I did things right. It shouldn't take more than a few days to respond


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 4, 2013)

I too am having trouble getting ahold of the. They are not answering my emails. I am a newer customer and have som questions I Ned answering and they are being rude not answering. It does make a person wonder if they want to do business with them or not. I think it's rude and if they want to stay in business they better start answering emails. I love their product but they also need GOOD Customer Service!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

> Question about ps customer service- I emailed them via the contact us thing about 3 weeks ago regarding a damaged item and haven't heard back yet. I alwo had it send to my enail address so i assume it went theough. Is this typical? Is there a better way to contact them? This in my opinion is awful customer service - pending I did things right. It shouldn't take more than a few days to respond


 That is highly unusual for them to not respond within a few days. It usually takes them just a day or two to get back to me, but I have never used that form. I would try emailing them directly. I'm wondering if maybe the contact us form might be broken.


----------



## lucyla8 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question about ps customer service- I emailed them via the contact us thing about 3 weeks ago regarding a damaged item and haven't heard back yet. I alwo had it send to my enail address so i assume it went theough. Is this typical? Is there a better way to contact them? This in my opinion is awful customer service - pending I did things right. It shouldn't take more than a few days to respond
Did you get a "request received: _____ (request # ____)" email back from them as soon as you sent your email?


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 4, 2013)

No I just got a copy of the email I sent but I didn't get a request recorded


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you know what their direct email is?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I too am having trouble getting ahold of the. They are not answering my emails. I am a newer customer and have som questions I Ned answering and they are being rude not answering. It does make a person wonder if they want to do business with them or not. I think it's rude and if they want to stay in business they better start answering emails. I love their product but they also need GOOD Customer Service!
they need a phone number to be reached at its impossible to reach them


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you know what their direct email is?
[email protected]

I emailed them a few weeks ago with a question using the contact form. I got the automated email that showed what I had sent them with the "Your request (###) has been received" at the top. It took them three days to reply. 

I would recommend emailing them directly in case yours just got lost.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 4, 2013)

There are phone numbers for Sugar Publishing on the interwebz, I'm not sure calling them would get you anywhere.  I'm sure they've set up their CS (if you want to call it that) via email only on purpose.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 4, 2013)

I think the idea of the survey/preferences is for them to get an idea what their customers like. I'd much prefer more silver jewelery myself as well, but maybe the majority of people love gold. As long as they don't offer personalization of the boxes, the surveys will only help them satisfy most of their customers, but not everyone.

I just love getting the boxes and the surprise. With every box, there is usually one item or so that's not a must-have for me, but I can gift it or keep it and it might grow on me. For example, when I got that little apple dish, I hated it .. it seemed so kitschy to me .. like something I'd hide in the back of a closet. But, now I use it all the time for my snacks during the day and it makes me happy. (I still think it's kitschy, but it doesn't bother me for some reason).

I sent them an email last week and only got the auto-reply so far. Hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 4, 2013)

> [email protected] I emailed them a few weeks ago with a question using the contact form. I got the automated email that showed what I had sent them with the "Your request (###) has been received" at the top. It took them three days to reply.Â  I would recommend emailing them directly in case yours just got lost.


 Thanks so much! That worked got a response within a few hours


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks so much! That worked got a response within a few hours
Great! I'm glad it worked.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 4, 2013)

Has anyone that does month to month subs been charged for this month? I signed up for a year sub, so was charged then. Just wondering as that will give a clue to shipping times.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 4, 2013)

> Has anyone that does month to month subs been charged for this month? I signed up for a year sub, so was charged then. Just wondering as that will give a clue to shipping times.


 I got nothing so far and do month to month... I'm hoping that they're just waiting for after the price increase is all taken care of. I think that was today?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone get their November box yet?  I can at least live vicariously through your pictures!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 4, 2013)

> I got nothing so far and do month to month... I'm hoping that they're just waiting for after the price increase is all taken care of. I think that was today?


 Right, right! I know in the past it was the first Friday of the month but I was hoping otherwise! Keep us posted!


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 4, 2013)

Charged!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Charged!
yea yea yea!!!!!!!


----------



## celticjade (Nov 4, 2013)

> Charged!


 Happiness! How long does it usually take for when people start being charged, and packages start shipping out?


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh crap how did I not realize it's the 4th??!! I wanted to upgrade before the price increase!!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay.  I couldn't hold off any longer.. I signed up!!!  Not sure that I'll get the November box though, I'm on the waitlist for it so it's possible that I won't get a box until December but I'm okay with that.  I used a coupon code to get $5 which made me 100% positive I needed to sign up, lol.  I literally went through every box on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom (is she here on MUT?) and could NOT live without signing up for PS.  Yayy!  My Monday just got 10x better!


----------



## celticjade (Nov 4, 2013)

So I noticed last month that people started getting charged Oct. 2, and my package shipped out on the 4th, arriving on the 9th. So, so close!!! I'm sending this out to the subscription gods. I want chocolate . . . and I'm pretty sure I'll still want chocolate next week, too. Hot or cold, I'll take either.


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone know how long you have to update your payment card before missing the box? I wont have money in my bank account until thursday probably. You think that will be too late? I havent missed a box since I signed up last december and I really dont want to, lol.


----------



## CLovee (Nov 4, 2013)

> Anyone know how long you have to update your payment card before missing the box? I wont have money in my bank account until thursday probably. You think that will be too late? I havent missed a box since I signed up last december and I really dont want to, lol.


 5 days.


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks .I just got the email and was coming to edit my post, lol. I feel better now that ill still be able to get this month. I just hope its really awesome!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 4, 2013)

> So I noticed last month that people started getting charged Oct. 2, and my package shipped out on the 4th, arriving on the 9th. So, so close!!! I'm sending this out to the subscription gods. I want chocolate . . . and I'm pretty sure I'll still want chocolate next week, too. Hot or cold, I'll take either.


 Ya let's hope this month isn't like September ugh...the boxes took their sweet time


----------



## celticjade (Nov 4, 2013)

> Ya let's hope this month isn't like September ugh...the boxes took their sweet time


 I'm staying positive. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Luxy (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone posted this already but it does state and imply that they take a look at customer preferences and try to incorporate them into their monthly selection process. This is why they ask you questions about the color of jewelry we prefer, what styles we like, and skin type when you initially sign up. Also in their FAQ section there is a portion that says that they will try to incorporate people's preferences into boxes. So while they obviously can't personalize it, they could try changing it up so that many people get things they enjoy; I myself am also a lover of silver tone over gold.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 5, 2013)

I got charged! Can't wait for some shipping notices and spoilers now! :-D


----------



## miniminiluv (Nov 5, 2013)

Charged! For $43.55 this better be a fab box or I'm cancelling!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 5, 2013)

> I would love a a fall candle, a knit beanie cap and some chocolate.Â  I treated myself to this box since I'll be home recovering from a c-section and caring for a new baby, so shopping is out for a while!


 Congrats! On the baby


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 5, 2013)

> The size of the calendar is a good point. It sounds gigantic. And as cute as it sounds, I don't think I would really be happy with most of the value of the box being made up of teeny sample-size products, if the reviews on Sephora are any indication. I would buy it if it went on sale though, hehe And the Christian issue is a good point. I can see many customers writing to PS if there was something in the box that was really Christmas-y.


 I see your point but I know a number of non Christians who celebrate Christmas. There are so many secular aspects to the holiday now. I would love the advent calendar! I may have to go to sephora today.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2013)

> I see your point but I know a number of non Christians who celebrate Christmas. There are so many secular aspects to the holiday now. I would love the advent calendar! I may have to go to sephora today.


 Non-Christian who sort of celebrates Christmas right over here. It's the one day a year that the entire country basically shuts down. It's kind of meditative. The thing about Christmas is that it came from a whole bunch of pagan stuff (trees are a Druid thing, giving presents to kids apparently comes from an ancient Roman tradition, just for starters), so as long as we're talking general WINTER HOLIDAY FESTIVAL YAY! and not JESUS IS THE REASON FOR THE SEASON, they should be good.


----------



## ashcrisman (Nov 5, 2013)

Excited for this month. Fingers crossed for a really rich hand cream. The drop in temp is killing my hands


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashcrisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Excited for this month. Fingers crossed for a really rich hand cream. The drop in temp is killing my hands
Ditto this. At my job I constantly have to use disposable gloves which really do a number on my hands, even though they supposedly have aloe.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 5, 2013)

> Non-Christian who sort of celebrates Christmas right over here. It's the one day a year that the entire country basically shuts down. It's kind of meditative. The thing about Christmas is that it came from a whole bunch of pagan stuff (trees are a Druid thing, giving presents to kids apparently comes from an ancient Roman tradition, just for starters), so as long as we're talking general WINTER HOLIDAY FESTIVAL YAY! and not JESUS IS THE REASON FOR THE SEASON, they should be good.


 Exactly! So much is older than Christianity. I was raised Lutheran so I'm not bashing faith. I like to celebrate both aspects


----------



## celticjade (Nov 5, 2013)

. . . so I just subscribed to Yuzen.  (Kinda shocked right now, but when I saw they were selling subs again, without the wait list, my fingers started moving before my brain could react . . . dangerous.)

Now I wonder if I'm getting the Winter box, and if there's a chance it'll arrive before Popsugar.  It's be interesting . . .

I hear box subs can become super addicting.  I better stop at two!!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  . . . so I just subscribed to Yuzen.  (Kinda shocked right now, but when I saw they were selling subs again, without the wait list, my fingers started moving before my brain could react . . . dangerous.)

Now I wonder if I'm getting the Winter box, and if there's a chance it'll arrive before Popsugar.  It's be interesting . . .

I hear box subs can become super addicting.  I better stop at two!!
Yuzen is one of my favorite subs!  They feature great products and usually have really good coupon codes!  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MKSB (Nov 5, 2013)

I also love Yuzen. I just got my Winter box last night and I tried everything and loved everything! It's rare when that happens with a box.


----------



## celticjade (Nov 5, 2013)

> I also love Yuzen. I just got my Winter box last night and I tried everything and loved everything! It's rare when that happens with a box.


 I found out I am getting the Winter box. I already saw spoilers, and it looks amazing. Now if I'm able to receive both Yuzen and POPSUGAR next week, that will be amazing . . . and make for a great week! (I hope POPSUGAR ships this week! I'm so excited . . .and anxious to see this $39.95 box.)


----------



## christinef (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay! I can track by reference already


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey! Hey! Hey!  My shipment info is withFedEx.  Fist pump!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I can track by reference already




Niiice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What's the weight this month?


----------



## christinef (Nov 5, 2013)

3.7...seems pretty average


----------



## celticjade (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm stalking my account. No shipping yet, but any day now! I'm going MIA on this forum until my box arrives . . . unlike last month I'll try to go spoiler free, I have no self control.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 5, 2013)

What spoilers were there this month?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey! Hey! Hey!  My shipment info is withFedEx.  Fist pump!
Awesome!! Mine is still processing. Soon I hope!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm stalking my account. No shipping yet, but any day now! I'm going MIA on this forum until my box arrives . . . unlike last month I'll try to go spoiler free, I have no self control.
I'm with you there. I got spoilers for October because I was wait listed for the box so I didn't even expect to get it (plus it shipped a few weeks later). This time I want to be totally surprised!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL... I can't wait for mine!


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm one of the first to get charged but one of the last to getthe box.. sux


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 5, 2013)

i noticed a new burts bees ad on the popsugar site.most of the ads are from past box items, so maybe there will be a burts bees product this month!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i noticed a new burts bees ad on the popsugar site.most of the ads are from past box items, so maybe there will be a burts bees product this month!
Oh, I hope so! I have actually never tried anything from them that I can remember, but I keep seeing them mentioned.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 5, 2013)

I am crossing my fingers and toes to maybe somehow get a November box.  Please, please, please!  I'm a first timer so I don't know how often it happens, but I reeeeeally want my box!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am crossing my fingers and toes to maybe somehow get a November box.  Please, please, please!  I'm a first timer so I don't know how often it happens, but I reeeeeally want my box!
I hope you do too!! I was wait listed on October so I know how it feels. Everyone else gets their boxes shipped first though and you probably won't know until after people have started receiving theirs. (Just in case you want to avoid spoilers ...)


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What spoilers were there this month?
No spoilers yet...


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm also quite excited for my very first PS box! I just needed something different besides all beauty boxes. I haven't followed popsugar all that closely so I really don't know what to expect, but the last few months have all had a few things I really wanted.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you do too!! I was wait listed on October so I know how it feels. Everyone else gets their boxes shipped first though and you probably won't know until after people have started receiving theirs. (Just in case you want to avoid spoilers ...) 
I kind of do want to see spoilers because I see it as a win win situation, lol.  If I love the spoilers, I'll be super duper excited if I do end up getting a box and if I don't like the spoilers I'll be okay with not getting a box!! Hope that makes some sort of sense



(Just because he's cute!)


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2013)

This month will be my first box and I would love to go spoiler free but I doubt I can hold out!


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm hoping for some silver tone jewelry! Something I can wear on Christmas day would be nice.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay.  I couldn't hold off any longer.. I signed up!!!  Not sure that I'll get the November box though, I'm on the waitlist for it so it's possible that I won't get a box until December but I'm okay with that.  I used a coupon code to get $5 which made me 100% positive I needed to sign up, lol.  I literally went through every box on *Ramblings of a Suburban Mom (is she here on MUT?)* and could NOT live without signing up for PS.  Yayy!  My Monday just got 10x better!

@Emuhlyy She sure is! She's @JenniferV on here. I love her blog - vicariously living through her is the only way I'd ever get to see so many sub boxes! =D


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@Emuhlyy She sure is! She's @JenniferV on here. I love her blog - vicariously living through her is the only way I'd ever get to see so many sub boxes! =D
That's me!!!  And I should mention, I LOVE MUT!  There is no mystery the MUT ladies can't solve! I love it!


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's me!!!  And I should mention, I LOVE MUT!  There is no mystery the MUT ladies can't solve! I love it!

Ohhh, I don't think I connected you and your blog, although maybe I could have looked at your profile pic.. Duh!  I love your blog!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 6, 2013)

Initiated!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 6, 2013)

Burt's Bees?? That's something you'd get in a mass retailer box edition from Birchbox....


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Initiated!
me too, but FedEx doesn't have my box yet... if it's anything like last month it'll still be a couple of days before the box arrives at FedEx...


----------



## Boxedmom (Nov 6, 2013)

I know there aren't any spoilers yet but I just keep checking lol


----------



## claudia01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Initiated! 3.6lbs!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone getting their box from Gilroy? I'm just being impatient!


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 6, 2013)

Idk why I get my box so late when I live a couple of hours away from new York. I remember my first 3 months after signing up my box would be delivered in 3 days but now it takes 7-10 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 6, 2013)

Question (since this is my first month), will they send out an email when they have shipped your box or do you just have to check your account?  Thanks!


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is 3.6lbs heavier than usual. That sounds pretty heavy. Exciting!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Question (since this is my first month), will they send out an email when they have shipped your box or do you just have to check your account?Â  Thanks!


 PS will send you a tracking email but a lot of the times by the time they email it your box is almost delivered


----------



## mrskatemarie (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question (since this is my first month), will they send out an email when they have shipped your box or do you just have to check your account?  Thanks!

They're supposed to send an email, but I've found it's hit-or-miss as to when the email comes. Some months, it comes before the tracking number is even worth it. Other times, I've gotten the shipping email the day it arrives (or the day after).


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine is still processing! Please ship!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 6, 2013)

> Burt's Bees?? That's something you'd get in a mass retailer box edition from Birchbox....


 I still wouldn't mind something from them in a box, especially if it's a new product or something beauty related. Of course, if it's another one of the same lip balm everyone has tried I wouldn't be into it.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 6, 2013)

> Burt's Bees?? That's something you'd get in a mass retailer box edition from Birchbox....


 Ya I would rather not get something cheapy...I wasn't too fond of the NYX makeup


----------



## dehemmi (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is still processing! Please ship!!
I just checked mine and it's still processing as well. D:


----------



## CSCS (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you guys know how long it usually takes the box to ship once it's 'processing'?


----------



## imtheprincessal (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine usually is a week from initiation date, depending on the day of the week it falls on, looking at Thursday next week for delivery. (I'm in Chicago)


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone getting their box from Gilroy? I'm just being impatient!
 Mine is shipping from Gilroy too this evening! I will be ferociously tracking it the rest of the week!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked mine and it's still processing as well. D:
Have you tried going to Fedex's site and Track By Reference? Put your Subscription # in, the County and Dest. Postal Code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine hasn't been initiated yet :-(


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 6, 2013)

initiated -- 3.6 lbs!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  initiated -- 3.6 lbs!
Heavy box


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 6, 2013)

Argh....the quicker you guys get yours, the quicker I get to see if I made it off of the waiting list. Hurry PopSugar hurry!! On an unrelated note, their website annoys me a touch. Not really user friendly or chock full of info.


----------



## chocolatte (Nov 6, 2013)

Initiated!! 3.7 lbs. in September mine was initiated on a Wednesday and was delivered on Saturday! Here's hoping for fast shipping again!! Or some spoilers to tide me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatte (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a long time lurker - been subscribed to ps since last September. You gals are so fun I wanted to join in!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heavy box
I hope it is heavy with chocolate and makeup, maybe a book too!


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Idk why I get my box so late when I live a couple of hours away from new York. I remember my first 3 months after signing up my box would be delivered in 3 days but now it takes 7-10 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel your pain.. I live in NY a couple hours from the shipping site but it still takes 7-10 days for the box to get to me :-(


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a long time lurker - been subscribed to ps since last September. You gals are so fun I wanted to join in!
Yay, welcome!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope it is heavy with chocolate and makeup, maybe a book too!  
Ha, yes! I would love some chocolate and makeup! I'm ready for some spoilers now..


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 6, 2013)

I neeeeeeed a spoiler


----------



## Eleda (Nov 6, 2013)

Got an email fro Ann Taylor to sign up for styling session and see Popsugat top looks and enter to win exclusive prize Nov 15-17. signed up, and so curious.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried going to Fedex's site and Track By Reference? Put your Subscription # in, the County and Dest. Postal Code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Initiated!! Yes!! Thank you so much for this! I didn't even know this feature existed. Thank you for explaining!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Initiated!! Yes!! Thank you so much for this! I didn't even know this feature existed. Thank you for explaining!
No problem! Glad I could help, I remembered I used to use that feature similarly for my textbooks in college.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No problem! Glad I could help, I remembered I used to use that feature similarly for my textbooks in college. 
Just amazing! Thanks again. 






Now I'm going dark on PS threads to avoid spoilers! I hope it's a good one!!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about fedex! Initiated, woohoo!


----------



## celticjade (Nov 6, 2013)

> Thanks for the tip about fedex! Initiated, woohoo!


 I can't get the FedEx tip to work. Maybe my box hasn't initiated. Do you enter the membership # in the "enter reference" box? And is the postal code the zip code?


----------



## celticjade (Nov 6, 2013)

I love posting and figuring it out a split second after my question. "Shipment information sent to FedEx." Awesome!!! Antsy!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just amazing! Thanks again. 





Now I'm going dark on PS threads to avoid spoilers! I hope it's a good one!!
I went dark for one box.  It was really a different experience.  Glad I tried it.  Now that I've tried it once, I don't have the will power without a bonus or limited edition box coming at the same time....

I'm over it!  POPSUGAR..... please come to Wisconsin early...


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine is shipped and 3.7 lbs. Should be here tomorrow. OMG!!! Can't wait! I live really close to a distribution center.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine is shipped and is 3.6 Ibs! Can't wait. There have been no spoilers and this is killing me. . .!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my shipping email! Wooooo!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 6, 2013)

Who ever gets theirs first :We need pictures and spoilers and all the dirty details!


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 6, 2013)

I got my shipping notice this evening! I can't wait!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 6, 2013)

Me neither! This waiting is for the birds. . .! I just wish I'd get it and get it over with! I hope they have a decent box this month with the last few being iffy!


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is shipped and 3.7 lbs. Should be here tomorrow. OMG!!! Can't wait! I live really close to a distribution center. 
doh!!! i was gonna go spoiler free, but as soon as i read that i realized that's not gonna happen.i have no willpower.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Please let there be a candle in this box pleeeaassseee


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm going dark (that's what I am telling myself right now as there is nothing to look at yet).


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Please let there be a candle in this box pleeeaassseeeÂ :eusa_pray:


 I'm pretty sure were getting an illume candle?


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

> I went dark for one box.Â  It was really a different experience.Â  Glad I tried it.Â  Now that I've tried it once, I don't have the will power without a bonus or limited edition box coming at the same time.... I'm over it!Â  POPSUGAR..... please come to Wisconsin early...


 This! Yes! Fellow wisconsin-ite here!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is shipped and 3.7 lbs. Should be here tomorrow. OMG!!! Can't wait! I live really close to a distribution center. 
Call in sick tomorrow!


----------



## Linderella (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am crossing my fingers and toes to maybe somehow get a November box.  Please, please, please!  I'm a first timer so I don't know how often it happens, but I reeeeeally want my box!
Where are you?  Somehow they mixed up my account and sent me 2 boxes.  I subscribed for a year, through my account link but somehow they messed it up and charged me for another box.  Maybe it'll be amazing and I can gift, but it's a lot of money to be redundant with.  I would be happy to send it on to someone.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm pretty sure were getting an illume candle?
I sure hope so!! I've been searching for a good seasonal candle for a few weeks but nothing has caught my scent!


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Call in sick tomorrow!
do it!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

> I sure hope so!! I've been searching for a good seasonal candle for a few weeks but nothing has caught my scent!


 I'm not sure if it was confirmed, or speculation but I think someone said it was balsam something or other? I believe the company may have posted on FB or something about being in the box and it was quickly taken down. Hope it's a scent that you like! I've been hearing good things about illume and have been wanting to try it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my shipping email!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sure hope so!! I've been searching for a good seasonal candle for a few weeks but nothing has caught my scent!
I'm not sure if it was confirmed, or speculation but I think someone said it was balsam something or other? I believe the company may have posted on FB or something about being in the box and it was quickly taken down. Hope it's a scent that you like! I've been hearing good things about illume and have been wanting to try it. I'm guessing it's going to be the Balsam &amp; Cedar scent, which is included in a few different subscription boxes this month.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm guessing it's going to be the "....", which is included in a few different subscription boxes this month.
Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not sure if it was confirmed, or speculation but I think someone said it was balsam something or other? I believe the company may have posted on FB or something about being in the box and it was quickly taken down. Hope it's a scent that you like! I've been hearing good things about illume and have been wanting to try it.

That would be wonderful for me, I keep coming across too many food-scented candles in the stores I've been to. I've been hearing good things about illume too! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Eleda (Nov 6, 2013)

illume candles are big and heavy, I bet they are in the box. I also sense we might have something from lululemon, I saw some ad on PS and they havent sent many fitness items for a long time.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

> illume candles are big and heavy, I bet they are in the box. I also sense we might have something from lululemon, I saw some ad on PS and they havent sent many fitness items for a long time.


 What is lululemon?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> What is lululemon?


 Another epic shitstorm waiting to happen if it is in this box. It's overpriced yoga clothing that specifically and deliberately only goes up to a size 12.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 6, 2013)

> illume candles are big and heavy, I bet they are in the box. I also sense we might have something from lululemon, I saw some ad on PS and they havent sent many fitness items for a long time.


 I would love anything from lulu! And a coupon!! My yoga pants need an upgrade!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 6, 2013)

> Another epic shitstorm waiting to happen if it is in this box. It's overpriced yoga clothing that only goes up to a size 12.


 Good point. :/


----------



## Eleda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Another epic shitstorm waiting to happen if it is in this box. It's overpriced yoga clothing that specifically and deliberately only goes up to a size 12.
oh I then I hope it is not, enough with the sizing issues, I agree.


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 6, 2013)

about illume, the candles are the cats tits but apparently they're sold en masse at target and they smell the exact same as mail order.i've lived in bfe for the past year and the closest target is 45 minutes away, so maybe this isn't a new thing. i was there this morning and sniffed pretty much everything.the eggnog one is like a hybrid of the his and hers which sadly has been discontinued.the heritage pumpkin smells exactly like the heritage blumpkin on the website.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 6, 2013)

Did anyone get the necklace the people from stichfix were going to send out to people who couldn't or didn't use there card?


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 6, 2013)

i am not a seeker of the lemon! that shit is crazy- as in stroller mafia crazy.do not engage!!!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 6, 2013)

> i am not a seeker of the lemon! that shit is crazy- as in stroller mafia crazy.do not engage!!!!


 I wish I didn't need it in my life, but it's my professional wardrobe and I train said stroller mafia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> i am not a seeker of the lemon! that shit is crazy- as in stroller mafia crazy.do not engage!!!!


 And have you ever looked up their connections to Landmark Education? We're talking cult crazy!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 6, 2013)

A yoga-related product would be nice, though. And a candle, and...? We'll know tomorrow! Tomorrow is a suuuper busy day for me so it's nice to have spoilers at the end of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And have you ever looked up their connections to Landmark Education? We're talking cult crazy!
not to mention the ceo said he named it "lululemon" was because he wanted it to be difficult for east asians to pronounce. makes me sad as i had just bought a pair of running pants from there


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish I didn't need it in my life, but it's my professional wardrobe and I train said stroller mafia.






Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish I didn't need it in my life, but it's my professional wardrobe and I train said stroller mafia.





Quote:that may have been overstating things, but yeah.no. Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish I didn't need it in my life, but it's my professional wardrobe and I train said str
oh. so you're like the heinrich hemmler of soccer moms.sweet.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 6, 2013)

> > illume candles are big and heavy, I bet they are in the box. I also sense we might have something from lululemon, I saw some ad on PS and they havent sent many fitness items for a long time.
> 
> 
> I would love anything from lulu! And a coupon!! My yoga pants need an upgrade!


 Same here, I would love something from them! Even a cute gym towel, water bottle or gym bag would be great and not size specific.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 6, 2013)

Um, ya, no. Just a personal trainer.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Would luv some new lulu yoga pants... They make your butt look amazing!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 6, 2013)

i always end up posting when i'm pmsing and sound like a total witch.but i'm serious with that lemon nonsense.that mess is crazy.and psycho.

just keeping it real!!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get the necklace the people from stichfix were going to send out to people who couldn't or didn't use there card?

Nope, nothing yet. Le sigh.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmm... Now I'm not sure if I would be happy about getting something from lululemon! It sounds like they have nice things, but with the controversial stuff and sizing issues that definitely won't go over well. And I certainly wouldn't be buying it even though I am in the size range... I just wouldn't wanna support a company with such shady habits.


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 6, 2013)

I hadn't heard about the necklace substitution for the stich fit. Do you have more info?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 6, 2013)

It's funny how Lululemon keeps popping up in my life the last few weeks. I first have a co-worker who also teaches body attack balking at the price, but her personal creed is that if she's going to sweat up a storm in it, it had better come from Goodwill. I then had a classmate do a risk analysis on them when we were reviewing 10-K filings and I was frankly shocked. Considering how much they charge, they are wholly dependent on their brand image to warrant the price. They acknowledge having no patented patterns and a reliance on multiple manufacturers scattered to the four corners of the world.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just a side note, I'm so glad I'm a MUT member! I always learn so much on this site about the different companies (good or bad). It would take so much research to find out the things I learn about on here. So thank you ladies!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope it is heavy with chocolate and makeup, maybe a book too!  

I'd subscribe to that if that's what you'll be sending!


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 6, 2013)

I love Lululemon! They are the only company that makes tops with built-in bras that fit me correctly. I'm a crazy lady who has a lulu closet section and knows what season each piece is from. They are very hit or miss though. I doubt anything "lulu" is in the box, but it would be nice!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 6, 2013)

> not to mention the ceo said he named it "lululemon" was because he wanted it to be difficult for east asians to pronounce.


 WHAT? !!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 6, 2013)

Chose to delete for now, but not sure how.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not to mention the ceo said he named it "lululemon" was because he wanted it to be difficult for east asians to pronounce. makes me sad as i had just bought a pair of running pants from there
just typing that ...doesnt it sound like something a kid on the playground made up?  Sounds like some silly rumor to me.  Brands get impacted by that stuff. Now doesnt get me wrong, ..... I heard the CEO say things about the fit himself... that's different.


----------



## natashaia (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


WHAT? !!!
yeah.. apparently its the Japanese specifically. He said "it's funny to watch them to try and say it"  I realize that many of the products I buy can have dubious business practices behind them, but this man is just bizarre. he had to step down as cel because multiple statements like that. 

I really liked their running tights. the only ones that dont fall when i run. But they're quality has gone down significantly  since they went public and stopped manufacturing in canada, so i don't feel too bad. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4#wilson-created-the-name-lululemon-because-he-thinks-japanese-people-cant-say-the-letter-l-3


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah.. apparently its the Japanese specifically. He said "it's funny to watch them to try and say it"  I realize that many of the products I buy can have dubious business practices behind them, but this man is just bizarre. he had to step down as cel because multiple statements like that. 

I really liked their running tights. the only ones that dont fall when i run. But they're quality has gone down significantly  since they went public and stopped manufacturing in canada, so i don't feel too bad. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4#wilson-created-the-name-lululemon-because-he-thinks-japanese-people-cant-say-the-letter-l-3
NO Way!  WOW!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just typing that ...doesnt it sound like something a kid on the playground made up?  Sounds like some silly rumor to me.  Brands get impacted by that stuff. Now doesnt get me wrong, ..... I heard the CEO say things about the fit himself... that's different.

The thing is I was curious and went to research it, I saw this in a Business Insider article and deleted it above because I thought it might have been an April's Fools day thing, but I finally found the post date and saw that the article was from April 24. =


----------



## natashaia (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just typing that ...doesnt it sound like something a kid on the playground made up?  Sounds like some silly rumor to me.  Brands get impacted by that stuff. Now doesnt get me wrong, ..... I heard the CEO say things about the fit himself... that's different.
I wouldn't say it if it weren't true. I wasn't completely correct. He was referring specifically to the Japanese.  He said it in an interview.  He told Canada's National Post Business Magazine, "It's funny to watch them try and say it," and "In essence, the name â€œlululemonâ€ has no roots and means nothing other than it has 3 â€œLâ€™sâ€ in it.  Nothing more and nothing less." 
 

The original article has been removed, but it has been quoted in multiple outlets. Including http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4#wilson-created-the-name-lululemon-because-he-thinks-japanese-people-cant-say-the-letter-l-3

He's said controversial stuff about child labor, then sent out a photo mocking it, which someone leaked. 

I liked their products prior to the quality drop and the sheer pants mess, its a shame he is so awful.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't say it if it weren't true. I wasn't completely correct. He was referring specifically to the Japanese.  He said it in an interview.  He told Canada's National Post Business Magazine, "It's funny to watch them try and say it," and "In essence, the name â€œlululemonâ€ has no roots and means nothing other than it has 3 â€œLâ€™sâ€ in it.  Nothing more and nothing less." 
 

The original article has been removed, but it has been quoted in multiple outlets. Including http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4#wilson-created-the-name-lululemon-because-he-thinks-japanese-people-cant-say-the-letter-l-3

He's said controversial stuff about child labor, then sent out a photo mocking it, which someone leaked. 

I liked their products prior to the quality drop and the sheer pants mess, its a shame he is so awful. 
That's so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The thing is I was curious and went to research it, I saw this in a Business Insider article and deleted it above because I thought it might have been an April's Fools day thing, but I finally found the post date and saw that the article was from April 24. =
Yeah. he originally wrote about it on the company page! I can't even fathom how he thought that was okay, and the interview was in 2009. 

BI made a great compilation of all the crazy stuff he has said. I think he was under fire again because someone brought up the sheer pants recall, and he said it was because people were wearing into sizes too small for them, his wife tried to back track. it was a mess. I don't know why he doesn't just accept that it was low quality. http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2013/11/chip-wilson-claims-some-women-cant-wear-lululemon-pants/


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

I think for December I might go totally dark to make it more of a Christmas Surprise, but I wonder if that would create more disappointment?! Lol. OOooh maybe even save it for Christmas Day... that might be crazy talk though.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think for December I might go totally dark to make it more of a Christmas Surprise, but I wonder if that would create more disappointment?! Lol. OOooh maybe even save it for Christmas Day... that might be crazy talk though.
If you are able to hold out to Christmas Day, there should be some sort of award given to you. LOL. I'm trying to go dark for this one starting tomorrow or so, and I already think I might not make it from the mailbox without opening it.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 7, 2013)

I did not expect such a lllemon speculation, but now I hope we dont get their stuff in the box, ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like a little troll now to have suggested their products might be in the box and the reaction that followed...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 7, 2013)

I got shipping tonight, too! I'm going to try to avoid this thread...but I know it won't last. I'm weak! I think I will try to save my December box, as well as my secret santa gift, for Christmas day/eve, though. I don't get presents, and it would be nice to have something to open!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 7, 2013)

And yeah, I'm definitely hoping for NO lululemon, though I would not mind something yoga related. Would be a nice relaxation aid, since stressful holiday time is coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 7, 2013)

> I did not expect such a lllemon speculation, but now I hope we dont get their stuff in the box, ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like a little troll now to have suggested their products might be in the box and the reaction that followed...


 Don't feel bad. I was the one that asked what it was! Lol. I had honestly never heard of it before! But I wouldn't mind some new yoga pants... Just not from that company I suppose!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not expect such a lllemon speculation, but now I hope we dont get their stuff in the box, ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like a little troll now to have suggested their products might be in the box and the reaction that followed...
haha. i feel bad for bringing up all of their issues. to be fair i'm sure a lot of people work really hard at that company, but that ceo ...no thank you. lol

If they did send something in boxes i would probably use it! i still wear my pants, i just don't buy more new stuff.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't feel bad. I was the one that asked what it was! Lol. I had honestly never heard of it before! But I wouldn't mind some new yoga pants... Just not from that company I suppose!
I agree something yoga related would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm a Vancouverite so I live in the land of yoga wear, although I don't dress that way myself. While I have a few of their things for working out, and even though they're Canadian, I can't support them given their recent PR issues:

1) *"Lululemon Admits Plus-Size Clothing Is Not Part Of Its 'Formula'*" http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/02/lululemon-plus-size-clothing_n_3696690.html (Abercrombie &amp; Fitch flashbacks!)

2) *"Chip Wilson, Lululemon Founder: â€˜Some Women's Bodies' Not Right For Our Pants" (Skip to 1:42, specifically from 2:43 on)  *http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/11/06/lululemon-chip-wilson-womens-bodies_n_4228113.html?ir=Canada+Business (Every Canadian news outlet was covering the story today, and not in a positive way.)

Look, I get what he's saying in as far as people sometimes wear things that aren't their size. But, Lululemon knew that the sheerness of their pants was an issue months ago and recalled them. And it's well known that the quality of their pants has been declining since they moved their production facilities overseas. So, when he blames the customer he only succeeds in alienating them while failing to solve the ongoing product issue.

But I digress. My point is that I doubt there will be any Lululemon items in the box because of size limitations and high prices. Even if PS included an accessory rather than apparel, it would still eat up a sizable chunk of the box's value. Plus, I for one would prefer to discover a new yoga brand that I'd feel good about supporting.

....Just my two cents


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree something yoga related would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'll third that! 

And I don't think @Eleda should feel bad for bringing up Lululemon! I still love my old Wunder Unders and I had no idea their founder was such an ... *expletive*. That's one bonus to MUT! We learn things. 




 

Okay ... now I'm going dark on this thread for real. I can tell one of you is going to receive your box tomorrow and I'll fail at going spoiler free if I stick around!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll third that!

And I don't think @Eleda should feel bad for bringing up Lululemon! I still love my old Wunder Unders and I had no idea their founder was such an ... *expletive*. That's one bonus to MUT! We learn things. 





Okay ... now I'm going dark on this thread for real. I can tell one of you is going to receive your box tomorrow and I'll fail at going spoiler free if I stick around!
Aww thank you, now I dont anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the wait soon will be over, hope this box rocks!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine hasn't initiated yet. Before I used to always be one of the firsts now I'm one of the last to get my box... The stichfix necklace - for those that asked if it hasn't been answered- if you can't use the card because of size and email them they've offered people on here (I think through past readings in October) a necklace if you give them your stitchfix code


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! My box is moving quickly this month! I may even get it tomorrow and if I'm realllly lucky, today! :cloud9:


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Really wanting spoilers today! I just updated my payment info this morning so mine will be shipping late this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really wanting spoilers today! I just updated my payment info this morning so mine will be shipping late this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Someone a page or so back mentioned their box was due to arrive today so we may just get them!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the heritage pumpkin smells exactly like the heritage blumpkin on the website.
I'm immature and laughed too hard at this.

Anyway, my order is "initiated" and supposedly shipped yesterday. I'm not even going to say I'm avoiding spoilers because I know I don't have that kind of self control.


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 7, 2013)

Urgh, the Shipping info was sent yesterday at midnight or so...It looks like the box weighs about the same as last month.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

My box is moving fast! Ever since they switched mine to shipping from New York it's been Soooo much better! As for the whole Lululemon thing, I bought some of their stuff a couple of years ago but since then Target has started making knock-offs. I was never impressed with the Lulu quality anyway so I'll take the knock off for 1/4 of the price!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 7, 2013)

A lulu headband wouldn't cause a size "shit storm" or whatever.  I seriously doubt they'd send Lulu anything, however we got a yoga DVD last November so yoga related product isn't an unreasonable idea.

Anyway, my box initiated out of NY last night, if it goes at it's usual rate I expect to see it next week....like  Wednesday.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 7, 2013)

> If you are able to hold out to Christmas Day, there should be some sort of award given to you. LOL. I'm trying to go dark for this one starting tomorrow or so, and I already think I might not make it from the mailbox without opening it.Â  [/quoted] I agree! Award


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 7, 2013)

Ooh! Should be getting mine on 14th! Fun! I'm so ready for a "fresh" box!!!


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been clicking refresh hoping by miniscule hope that I will see that I am getting off the waitlist and receiving November instead of December. Hope springs eternal!!  In the meantime I am stalking you all's boxes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been clicking refresh hoping by miniscule hope that I will see that I am getting off the waitlist and receiving November instead of December. Hope springs eternal!!  In the meantime I am stalking you all's boxes!

Last month, I got off the wait list early (got the October box instead of November) BUT I didn't receive that email until after most of the other boxes were received. So there is hope, but likely a bit of a wait until you find out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Nov 7, 2013)

Re: lululemon....I was just ok about them--thought they were overpriced and didn't fit me well. Until they decided to open a store in my area...and they spray-painted their logo and opening date all over the sidewalks in my town. It's been a couple of months and they're still there. I get they're trying to be all "urban" but I don't see why we have to clean up their graffiti.

Tacky.

I like Beyond Yoga clothing much, much better. The quality is so good--the cotton is super-thick and just gets thicker. They are too expensive most of the time but they'll have sample sales every now and then and I've gotten $60 tops for just $15. Plus, in regards to sizing, they are very forgiving...I've worn the same medium size tops when I've been in a 40-pound weight range (size 8 to size 14/16). They make them longer, so they do get shorter when you're heavier but still work.

Maybe we'll get a Beyond Yoga headband or top?!? hint, hint?


----------



## FantabulousLisa (Nov 7, 2013)

OMG lululemon in the box?! My two addictions: lululemon and pop sugar! I can't imagine that they could afford to put anything useful from lulu into the box. But you never know... It would certainly be a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box has shipped and will probably get here in about a week. I can't decide if I want spolers or not. Some months I do,... I don't know if it's a coincidence or not, but I've been happiest with the boxes that I've gone spoiler-free for.


----------



## FantabulousLisa (Nov 7, 2013)

That would be cool if maybe this thing wouldn't use my FIRST AND LAST NAME as my screen name.... what the heck?? lol


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lisa Stancil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be cool if maybe this thing wouldn't use my FIRST AND LAST NAME as my screen name.... what the heck?? lol
You pick your own screen name or username and it doesn't have to be your actual name


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lisa Stancil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be cool if maybe this thing wouldn't use my FIRST AND LAST NAME as my screen name.... what the heck?? lol

Hi, Lisa!  I know we've been able to change usernames before when people sign up and accidentally use their real names.  If you send a PM to @zadidoll (our fantastic Community Manager), she'll be able to help you figure out what to do!


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 7, 2013)

please let there be spoilers today! :worship:


----------



## randomlyreviews (Nov 7, 2013)

I just got my tracking number, 3.6 lbs...


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lisa Stancil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG lululemon in the box?! My two addictions: lululemon and pop sugar! I can't imagine that they could afford to put anything useful from lulu into the box. But you never know... It would certainly be a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also addicted to both lululemon and pop sugar must have boxes 

I know that lulu has some issues, and I'm not denying that their higher-ups (for the most part) seem like big jerks. But I love their clothing...so comfortable for both working out and lounging. But I don't really think we will see anything in the box...but who knows?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 7, 2013)

2 days and I'm STILL in the initiated stage. Argh!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 7, 2013)

Is someone at least close to getting their box?


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if its shipped by fed ex smartpost does that mean it will come with my mailman?  If so I didn't get mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 7, 2013)

> Does anyone know if its shipped by fed ex smartpost does that mean it will come with my mailman? Â If so I didn't get mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mailman


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 7, 2013)

bummer maybe tomorrow!  I don't know how I am going to get through a whole day and night of waiting again!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 7, 2013)

> bummer maybe tomorrow! Â I don't know how I am going to get through a whole day and night of waiting again!


 Cannot be sadder than me. Eating my lunch, with MIT open and just hitting refresh....


----------



## RebeccaHiles (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote:  Cannot be sadder than me. Eating my lunch, with MIT open and just hitting refresh....
Today is stock day at my store. I've taken to pricing and putting out an item, then refreshing the page. Rinse and repeat. 

It's not updating any faster, but at least I'm getting a bit of a workout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2013)

> Does anyone know if its shipped by fed ex smartpost does that mean it will come with my mailman? Â If so I didn't get mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sometimes there will be a second mail carrier who will have larger packages late in the day. It could still happen!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cannot be sadder than me. Eating my lunch, with MIT open and just hitting refresh....
I'm also at work almost constantly refreshing, lol. Between this page and the Ipsy page, thats a full time job!


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sometimes there will be a second mail carrier who will have larger packages late in the day. It could still happen!
I hope so!!!  That would make my day!  But last time I checked tracking it had left Sacramento, CA (about an hour away) at 3:30 AM.  So who knows where it is now.  wish they would update this dang tracking thing better!


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cannot be sadder than me. Eating my lunch, with MIT open and just hitting refresh....
LOL!  I really don't want spoilers bc this is my first popsugar box but I just want to see if anyone actually has gotten their box!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2013)

Note: This *is* a spoiler thread. You may see unspoilered posts in here with contents revealed. We are not required to use spoilers in this thread. Proceed at your own risk. (This is an issue *every single month*, so I just wanted to get that out of the way now.)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

The website is under main thence. Does this mean a blog change or spoiler or something?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

It is special box for the man!!!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been clicking refresh hoping by miniscule hope that I will see that I am getting off the waitlist and receiving November instead of December. Hope springs eternal!!  In the meantime I am stalking you all's boxes!

I'm in the same boat.. I want a November box so bad!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yay! I just ordered the men's box! Mr. Ashjs3 will be so excited. He was just asking if they were going to do another one of these soon!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 7, 2013)

Woah MUT.... updating the site on a possible PopSugar spoiler day is not cool.

Anyway.... I would like some kind of stonewall kitchen baking mix, please and thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2 days and I'm STILL in the initiated stage. Argh!
Me too!  I think they hold back all the Chicago area boxes!!!  Frustrating!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Me too!Â  I think they hold back all the Chicago area boxes!!!Â  Frustrating!


I think you are right and it's NOT FAIR (this is said with lots of stomping and the voice of my 3 year old lol) it's still going to take a week to get here!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

I feel like half the fun of the box is stalking mut for spoilers


----------



## RDolph (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like half the fun of the box is stalking mut for spoilers 
Me too! I love the constant checking. It feels like Christmas, but every month!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 7, 2013)

FINALLY FedEx has my box... now it'll just take another week to get to me... I hate that it initiated 2 days ago and FedEx is just getting it.  They need to send a bigger truck to the popsugar offices in NY so they get them all at once!


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 7, 2013)

> FINALLY FedEx has my box... now it'll just take another week to get to me... I hate that it initiated 2 days ago and FedEx is just getting it.Â  They need to send a bigger truck to the popsugar offices in NY so they get them all at once!


 Agree! :clap


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my box was delivered at 10:36 am today and I am stuck at work until 5pm!! I can't wait to go home and check it out. 

Has anyone else gotten theirs???


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my box was delivered at 10:36 am today and I am stuck at work until 5pm!! I can't wait to go home and check it out. 

Has anyone else gotten theirs???
Oh my gosh you must post spoilers!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my box was delivered at 10:36 am today and I am stuck at work until 5pm!! I can't wait to go home and check it out.

Has anyone else gotten theirs???
Where are you? Want to make sure your 5PM is my 5PM (I'm in NY). PLEASE post spoilers as soon as you get home. We're anxioulsy all waiting with you.


----------



## RebeccaHiles (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my box was delivered at 10:36 am today and I am stuck at work until 5pm!! I can't wait to go home and check it out. 

Has anyone else gotten theirs???
Oh No! You have the flu and must go home early to take care of yourself right?


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where are you? Want to make sure your 5PM is my 5PM (I'm in NY). PLEASE post spoilers as soon as you get home. We're anxioulsy all waiting with you.
 I am in Northern Nevada. My box shipped out of Watsonville, California which is a 3 hour drive or so from where I live so I think this is why it got here so fast. My last box came very quickly too! I am nervous about posting spoilers correctly here. I see some post links with a spoiler warning for those that don't want to see. How do you do that?


----------



## intotheairwaves (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2 days and I'm STILL in the initiated stage. Argh!
Me too!  I think they hold back all the Chicago area boxes!!!  Frustrating!


I'm in the Chicago area too and I completely agree!!!!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 7, 2013)

> DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my box was delivered at 10:36 am today and I am stuck at work until 5pm!! I can't wait to go home and check it out.Â  Has anyone else gotten theirs???


 Yayayayaya!!!!!!!!!! Might as well go home now I mean how can you be productive at work when you know you have goodies waiting for you at home????!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I am in Northern Nevada. My box shipped out of Watsonville, California which is a 3 hour drive or so from where I live so I think this is why it got here so fast. My last box came very quickly too! I am nervous about posting spoilers correctly here. I see some post links with a spoiler warning for those that don't want to see. How do you do that?
You can post it however you choose, either using the spoiler warning box or just straight out post it like a normal post, the good thing is neither way is a wrong way to post it since this is a spoiler thread.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I am in Northern Nevada. My box shipped out of Watsonville, California which is a 3 hour drive or so from where I live so I think this is why it got here so fast. My last box came very quickly too! I am nervous about posting spoilers correctly here. I see some post links with a spoiler warning for those that don't want to see. How do you do that? 
This thread is marked with a Spoiler tag, people who read it are aware that they might see spoilers here.

Despite knowing all that, there is always at least one person every month who ends up complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I am in Northern Nevada. My box shipped out of Watsonville, California which is a 3 hour drive or so from where I live so I think this is why it got here so fast. My last box came very quickly too! I am nervous about posting spoilers correctly here. I see some post links with a spoiler warning for those that don't want to see. How do you do that? 
 That's at least another 4 hours til we know what's inside! Noooo! Lol =o)


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 7, 2013)

Please someone post spoilers, I am dying over here. I feel like a crazy women how often I am hitting refresh. At least my box will be here in 2 days!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yay!! Soooo excited


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 7, 2013)

Renofab you are our hero please rescue us.. no pressure lolz


----------



## jem2386 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all! This is my first time on here and I'm expecting my first PS box - super excited!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my box was delivered at 10:36 am today and I am stuck at work until 5pm!! I can't wait to go home and check it out. 

Has anyone else gotten theirs???
Are you sure you didn't leave the stove on this morning? Are you really, _really_ sure? You'd better run home and check, just to be safe.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to live in Reno--I love that Reno is rescuing us! (And I miss the Pub and Sub).


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 7, 2013)

> FINALLY FedEx has my box... now it'll just take another week to get to me... I hate that it initiated 2 days ago and FedEx is just getting it.Â  They need to send a bigger truck to the popsugar offices in NY so they get them all at once!


Same here. See you were right all those Chicago area boxes were being held hostage


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you sure you didn't leave the stove on this morning? Are you really, _really_ sure? You'd better run home and check, just to be safe. 
LOL! Omg too funny. 

Mine left Sacramento this morning and it's headed to me in San Diego, so really hoping I have it early next week on my days off!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 7, 2013)

SO here's a "newbie" question. How long does one wear fake lashes before you dispose of them? Like If I wear them on Monday, do I toss them after one use, or do I store them and wear them again? How many wear do you get from 1 pair of false lashes?


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my box was delivered at 10:36 am today and I am stuck at work until 5pm!! I can't wait to go home and check it out. 

Has anyone else gotten theirs???
OOOOH!! @RenoFab - you have a responsibility to the MUT community to leave work and go home to post spoilers! Just kidding...kinda 






Also, for all of the frustrated Chicago ladies, I live in eastern Iowa and mine box is currently hangin' in NJ (it was shipped last night) so hopefully your boxes aren't far behind!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 7, 2013)

> OOOOH!! @RenoFab Â - you have a responsibility to the MUT community to leave work and go home to post spoilers! Just kidding...kindaÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, for all of the frustrated Chicago ladies, I live in eastern Iowa and mine box is currently hangin' in NJ (it was shipped last night)Â so hopefully your boxes aren't far behind!!


 I'm from Wisconsin and my box just left NJ!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO here's a "newbie" question. How long does one wear fake lashes before you dispose of them? Like If I wear them on Monday, do I toss them after one use, or do I store them and wear them again? How many wear do you get from 1 pair of false lashes?
I'm so bad at applying them that I usually only get one wear out of them before they look trashed.... lol, but maybe other ladies have some tips =o)


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 7, 2013)

This is fun! I cannot wait to see a spoiler


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm from Wisconsin and my box just left NJ!
Okay, now this is just a race.

IT'S ON 





(^^^not exactly sure how that smiley ties into the race, i just thought it was too silly not to include)


----------



## msamandaliz (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOOOH!! @RenoFab - you have a responsibility to the MUT community to leave work and go home to post spoilers! Just kidding...kinda 





Also, for all of the frustrated Chicago ladies, I live in eastern Iowa and mine box is currently hangin' in NJ (it was shipped last night) so hopefully your boxes aren't far behind!!

I am in Nebraska and I just got my email last night saying my PopSugar box was on its way when it was intiated on Tuesday. It is stuck in NJ so I know what you mean @dayzeek Living the midwest it seems like all my subscription boxes take forever. Birchbox and Ipsy take just as long.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 7, 2013)

I am excited for this possible spoiler, thanks in advance to the person who posts it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My 2 boxes wont come until saturday or even monday.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msamandaliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am in Nebraska and I just got my email last night saying my PopSugar box was on its way when it was intiated on Tuesday. It is stuck in NJ so I know what you mean @dayzeek Living the midwest it seems like all my subscription boxes take forever. Birchbox and Ipsy take just as long.




Yeah, it's doesn't make a difference if it's coming from California or New York, my stuff always seems to take a least a week and eventually get stuck in Missouri :/


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, mine hasn't even shipped yet, so no more complaining!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, mine hasn't even shipped yet, so no more complaining!
Mine hasn't either. I am always one of the last to get my box..I live in Oklahoma. They were shipping mine from Cali and that didn't take as long but, last month they shipped from NY and it took even longer..boo!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

> Mine hasn't either. I am always one of the last to get my box..I live in Oklahoma. They were shipping mine from Cali and that didn't take as long but, last month they shipped from NY and it took even longer..boo!


 Im in oklahoma, too and it takes FOREVER to get my box! Mine hasnt shiped yet either. I just want spoilers.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Mine hasn't either. I am always one of the last to get my box..I live in Oklahoma. They were shipping mine from Cali and that didn't take as long but, last month they shipped from NY and it took even longer..boo!


 That's funny, I'm in Arkansas (about 45 minutes from the OK line) and mine is much faster coming from New York!


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh I neeeeeed a spoiler! So excited!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

My august box came from california and took 7 days. My september box came from new york and took 8 days. Last months came from california and took 6 days. I dont know why they switched back and forth on where it came from, but the shipping time was different every month anyway. I would be happy with 6 days again, lol.


----------



## mags36 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello!  Just wanted to finally join in and stop lurking on the Popsugar spoiler thread!  I discovered this site several months ago, looking for spoilers.  I've been a subscriber to Popsugar since the 2nd month and have generally loved the box.  Can't wait to see what's in the November box!!

I also subscribe to Yuzen, and love it too.

Mags


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in California and when it ships it takes 4 days from Gilroy, which is the Bay Area..


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Hello!Â  Just wanted to finally join in and stop lurking on the Popsugar spoiler thread!Â  I discovered this site several months ago, looking for spoilers.Â  I've been a subscriber to Popsugar since the 2nd month and have generally loved the box.Â  Can't wait to see what's in the November box!! I also subscribe to Yuzen, and love it too. Mags


 Welcome Mags to the MUT family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Any spoilers yet? Anxiously awaiting for them!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 7, 2013)

I hope someone an post at  least  a list of what they got today in a spoiler   please   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am dying here mine has not even shipped


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Someone posted on here earlier that theirs was delivered, but they were at work. They should be getting off work soon, right? Haha. Im dying here.


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in California and when it ships it takes 4 days from Gilroy, which is the Bay Area..
oh no don't tell me that!  Mine shipped from Gilroy and I was hoping it would be here in a couple days.  I live in the bay area.


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 7, 2013)

oh, reno fab! times a ticking over heah! git yo happy butt home and open that box,missy!

please tell me i'm not the only one who looked up what time it is in nevada.oh deer.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll be going home in 15 min or so you guys! I should have spoilers out in 1 hour or so. OMG you all are making this so much more exciting for me too! I feel like the last person on earth or superwoman or something. hahaha


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

You know what might be fun?

Teasing out the spoilers a bit....

Rather than posting a list of the box contents all at once, post just the first item (a smaller one).

Then wait 30 mins, then reveal the next item, and so on.

Or maybe I'm just strange.  ;-)

Thread-stalking like a madwoman....


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

I leave work in 15 min and should post soon!!!


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll be going home in 15 min or so you guys! I should have spoilers out in 1 hour or so. OMG you all are making this so much more exciting for me too! I feel like the last person on earth or superwoman or something. hahaha
Hee!  Glad you're enjoying the excitement and pressure of being the popsugar spoiler messenger!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

> You know what might be fun? Teasing out the spoilers a bit.... Rather than posting a list of theÂ box contents all at once, post just the first item (a smaller one). Then wait 30 mins, then reveal theÂ next item, and so on. Or maybe I'm just strange. Â ;-) Thread-stalking like a madwoman....


 If only I werent so impatient! This sounds fun! Maybe one every two minutes or something, lol.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I leave work in 15 min and should post soon!!! 




No stopping at yoga or anything!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2013)

It would be fun to do an April fools ps box where you take a picture of an old ps box and put terrible items in there as the first spoiler. Like a size zero thong and something from the dollar store.


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know what might be fun?

Teasing out the spoilers a bit....

Rather than posting a list of the box contents all at once, post just the first item (a smaller one).

Then wait 30 mins, then reveal the next item, and so on.

Or maybe I'm just strange.  ;-)

Thread-stalking like a madwoman....
the hell! okey dokey miss de sade! i don't know what my deal is with the historical name calling,i'm sorry.


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It would be fun to do an April fools ps box where you take a picture of an old ps box and put terrible items in there as the first spoiler. Like a size zero thong and something from the dollar store.
LOL!!!!! that would be hilarious.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm seriously being a little stalker right now....I keep clicking the refresh button.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in California and when it ships it takes 4 days from Gilroy, which is the Bay Area..
I live in SoCal and mine left Sacramento yesterday and having starting being shipped very late last night.... I'm hoping for tomorrow as a nice surprise after a long week.


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It would be fun to do an April fools ps box where you take a picture of an old ps box and put terrible items in there as the first spoiler. Like a size zero thong and something from the dollar store.
I LOVE IT!


Spoiler



November spoilers - read at your own RISK1!!!!!!1!!

- Lisa Frank notebook

- Puka shell choker - Kenny G Christmas CD - XXS ruffled thong - 3 foil packets of suave body lotion, face wash &amp; shampoo - bran cereal


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



November spoilers - read at your own RISK1!!!!!!1!!

- Lisa Frank notebook

- Puka shell choker - Kenny G Christmas CD - XXS ruffled thong - 3 foil packets of suave body lotion, face wash &amp; shampoo - bran cereal


 At first I didn't know this was the April fools day joke, i just got super pumped and clicked on the spoiler... then I was like W. T. F


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> November spoilers - read at your own RISK1!!!!!!1!! - Lisa Frank notebook - Puka shell choker - Kenny G Christmas CD - XXS ruffled thong - 3 foil packets of suave body lotion, face wash &amp; shampoo - bran cereal





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hahahaha! Hysterical! I actually would have loved that box as a 10 year old, minus the clothing item (though that's the age that size would have fit me lol)


----------



## emeline (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



November spoilers - read at your own RISK1!!!!!!1!!

- Lisa Frank notebook

- Puka shell choker - Kenny G Christmas CD - XXS ruffled thong - 3 foil packets of suave body lotion, face wash &amp; shampoo - bran cereal


 Hilarious!! I can imagine the subscribers who would try &amp; justify these items as 'useful' LOL


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At first I didn't know this was the April fools day joke, i just got super pumped and clicked on the spoiler... then I was like W. T. F





You ladies @ MUT crack me up. I'm loving these insane emoticons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting anxiously for spoilers!


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



November spoilers - read at your own RISK1!!!!!!1!!

- Lisa Frank notebook

- Puka shell choker - Kenny G Christmas CD - XXS ruffled thong - 3 foil packets of suave body lotion, face wash &amp; shampoo - bran cereal


 omg.i love you.

but i would be psyched about the lisa frank! i'm old.


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 7, 2013)

Crazy that poor Reno has the pressure to deliver to all of us! Weird that she is the only one ( of us) to have her box! Anyone know how many boxes they send out every month?


----------



## cmello (Nov 7, 2013)

Is this box serious !!!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Nov 7, 2013)

My boyfriend finds it really funny how I'm constantly refreshing my computer for spoilers.... He just doesn't get how exciting this is for me!!! Haha glad there's a bunch of ladies on here who feel the same way I do


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

You gals are all too funny... totally cracking up at my computer... hubby is thinking I'm crazy.... maybe a little.. LOL!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 7, 2013)

yeesssssss.....and you have been re-subscribed until the end of time with no way of cancelling.....

that sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## cmello (Nov 7, 2013)

Cracking up over here


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At first I didn't know this was the April fools day joke, i just got super pumped and clicked on the spoiler... then I was like W. T. F








  Mwa ha ha!  



  



  But won't the real box seem fabulous now?  

Quote:  Hahahaha! Hysterical! I actually would have loved that box as a 10 year old, minus the clothing item (though that's the age that size would have fit me lol)
Quote:   omg.i love you.

but i would be psyched about the lisa frank! i'm old.

I was totally harkening back to my childhood in the 80s!  

Quote: I can imagine the subscribers who would try &amp; justify these items as 'useful' LOL

What woman doesn't like rainbows &amp; unicorns?

Poky puka choker too small?  Use it as a bracelet, or take it apart and craft your own!

Don't like Kenny G / saxophones / Christmas music -- it's a beautiful shiny coaster / mini-frisbee!

The thong is REALLY stretchy, try it!  OR, use it as a fashionable headband!

Bran - it keeps you regular.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mwa ha ha!  But won't the real box seem fabulous now?

I was totally harkening back to my childhood in the 80s!

What woman doesn't like rainbows &amp; unicorns?

Poky puka choker too small?  Use it as a bracelet, or take it apart and craft your own!

Don't like Kenny G / saxophones / Christmas music -- it's a beautiful shiny coaster / mini-frisbee!

The thong is REALLY stretchy, try it!  OR, use it as a fashionable headband!

Bran - it keeps you regular.
BEST SUBSCRIPTION BOX EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

You girls are way too funny! This fun tonight ladies!!! Love it!!


----------



## ashcrisman (Nov 7, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## stasi7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha!! That's great! The Kenny G. CD made me laugh the hardest!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

man where is reno??


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm drinking some wine as I wait for this spoiler. If it doesn't happen soon-I'm going to be very drunk!


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BEST SUBSCRIPTION BOX EVER!!!!!!!!!

And just in time for the PRICE INCREASE!  Yesssssssss!   Good on ya, Popsugar!  





(Seriously folks, the time goes faster when I have things to read in this thread....)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

How do I get a red heart?


----------



## intotheairwaves (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm drinking some wine as I wait for this spoiler. If it doesn't happen soon-I'm going to be very drunk!

I am SO with you girlfriend!! CHEERS! 




 (but with wine glasses)


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am doing the most random tasks as I refresh my thread every 20 seconds.... Knitting my bridesmaids wedding shawls ( think hopefully chic not grandma ), and watching football in the background. Only because I have fantasy team through work and I am super competitive. Lol


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

What if she doesn't want to open it? Do we give her a choice? LOL


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm watching Scandal....gotten to episode 3


----------



## natashaia (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm watching Scandal....gotten to episode 3




omg. i watched the first two seasons in a week, after finals! its addicting. very soapy but i love it!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm catching up on the last season of Breaking Bad. My thoughts are all, 'oh no, so-and-so's dead! I wonder if we'll get slippers? Or cocoa?'


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Adrienne 27. I live in Fredericktown, OH. Where in Columbus are you?


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: 
I'm drinking some wine as I wait for this spoiler. If it doesn't happen soon-I'm going to be very drunk! I am SO with you girlfriend!! CHEERS! 



 (but with wine glasses)

I've got an Olivia Pope sized glass of red right here.

Totally exploring the smiley options while waiting and F5-ing


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm drinking some wine as I wait for this spoiler. If it doesn't happen soon-I'm going to be very drunk!
 We're in the same boat. There might also be some brownies involved alongside the wine. Hey, it's Thursday, calories don't count lol.


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 7, 2013)

Hahaha I actually fell for the fake box lolz I was like quick baby get the phone I gotta search up the things lolz


----------



## intotheairwaves (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm catching up on the last season of Breaking Bad. My thoughts are all, 'oh no, so-and-so's dead! I wonder if we'll get slippers? Or cocoa?'
It was soooo hard for me to watch!! So good, but so heartbreaking!


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Adrienne 27. I live in Fredericktown, OH. Where in Columbus are you?


 I'm in Reynoldsburg. ( east side)


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg. i watched the first two seasons in a week, after finals! its addicting. very soapy but i love it! 
YES. I marathon'd the first two seasons. SO Good. The Olivia + Fitz combo in those seasons. *sigh*


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



November spoilers - read at your own RISK1!!!!!!1!!

- Lisa Frank notebook

- Puka shell choker - Kenny G Christmas CD - XXS ruffled thong - 3 foil packets of suave body lotion, face wash &amp; shampoo - bran cereal


 We need a caboodle to put it all in!


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 7, 2013)

> I've got an Olivia Pope sized glass of red right here. Totally exploring the smiley options while waiting and F5-ing Â :15: :gulp: Â Â


 Love your smiley's! I'm also doing the Olivia Pope size red.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm drinking some wine as I wait for this spoiler. If it doesn't happen soon-I'm going to be very drunk!
 We're in the same boat. There might also be some brownies involved alongside the wine. Hey, it's Thursday, calories don't count lol. 

I am loving the way you girls think. I'm drinking some merlot with my my cat on my left, my boyfriend on my right with my laptop on my lap. On MUT. Classic Thursday night.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES. I marathon'd the first two seasons. SO Good. The Olivia + Fitz combo in those seasons. *sigh*
I watched Scandal last year and liked it.  My new watches this year are The Originals and Reign on CW


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, nice to met you! Hope you enjoy your box when you get it? When did it go out? Mine was yesterday!


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 7, 2013)

> Â We're in the same boat. There might also be some brownies involved alongside the wine. Hey, it's Thursday, calories don't count lol.Â


 I like your thinking!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We need a caboodle to put it all in!
oh my gosh. I totally thought I was the coolest in elementary school because I had a rocking, hot pink, JUMBO caboodle!!






and I took a Lisa Frank binder to class (the one with the little horse, or maybe unicorn on it).

dang i was cool


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love your smiley's! I'm also doing the Olivia Pope size red.
I am out of wine and in desperation blended some frozen blueberries and rum...not bad!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh got my first red heart! Must be when you hit 30! Yeah! A glass of Riesling is my choice!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm here! Got in! K here is first two items:

1. Barefruit Crunch Sea Salt Caramel Apple Chips 1.69 oz

2. Lands End Single Canvas Wine Tote

Stay tuned I am a slow unwrapper


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Well, nice to met you! Hope you enjoy your box when you get it? When did it go out? Mine was yesterday!


 You too! Mine also went out yesterday. No updates since leaving New Jersey. Boo. Mine goes to grove city and then to reynoldsburg then out for delivery so I'm thinking Monday.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mines keeping yours company!!! LOL


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 7, 2013)

> I'm here! Got in! K here is first two items: 1. Barefruit Crunch Sea Salt Caramel Apple Chips 1.69 oz 2. Lands End Single Canvas Wine Tote Stay tuned I am a slow unwrapperÂ


 Well, I can definitely use the wine tote!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES. I marathon'd the first two seasons. SO Good. The Olivia + Fitz combo in those seasons. *sigh*
i hate the president so much, but their chemistry is OFF the charts.  i'm excited for tonights episode!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Spoilers #3 and #4

3. The Soap and Paper Factory Shea Butter Soap in Roland Pine 4 oz (looks full size)

4. Maison de Monaco Strawberry and Blackcurrant Cream Preserves 8.3 oz (looks amazing)


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We need a caboodle to put it all in!

YES!  I was thinking perhaps a Trapper Keeper but a caboodle holds so much more.  









ETA:

OMG, REAL SPOILERS!  Thanks *RenoFab*!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2013)

My Thursday will involve vegan stuffed chicken breast (I'm not vegan, but it looked interesting when I was at Trader Joe's), decaf iced tea, and _Supernatural_ and _Marvel's Agents of SHIELD_ on hulu.  Oh, and wishing I had cleaned my oven last weekend because the fake chicken requires a 450 degree oven, and mine has spillage from various baked items *all over the interior*, and the spillage smells like burning when I use the oven at this temperature.  And possibly kitties depending on how cuddly they feel once I settle in for the evening.  Do I know how to live or what?


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Ill wait until I see all spoilers because 3 and4 sound good, lol.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2013)

Love it all so far!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

I also love Hart of Dixie on the CW....but I'm almost 30 so I feel a little dorky watching that...I had to grow-up to Scandal

We have pics Reno??


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Spoilers #5 and #6

5. Illume Candle, scent is called Naughty 6.2 oz (smells clean and nice despite the name)

6. Absolute A! Nail Polish Remover in Spring Fresh (32 pads)


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

This two at a time thing is fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I watched Scandal last year and liked it.  My new watches this year are The Originals and Reign on CW
Oh gosh Reign is wonderful, I just have the CW on now in the background just waiting for Reign to start ... in 3 hours hahaha


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoilers #5 and #6

5. Illume Candle, scent is called Naughty 6.2 oz (smells clean and nice despite the name)

6. Absolute A! Nail Polish Remover in Spring Fresh (32 pads)
YES!  I almost bought Nail Polish Remover today and didn't....YIPEE!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Spoilers

7. $30 Gift card to Canvaspop

8. Michael Stars Comfy shawl in black and grey pattern (very nice!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

Joining you ladies with a ketal one on the rocks... I'm out of vino &amp; mixers are non existent in our house.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oooooh I love the idea of a comfy shawl!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoilers

7. $30 Gift card to Canvaspop

8. Michael Stars Comfy shawl in black and grey pattern (very nice!)
I totally did not see #8 coming... nice box!


----------



## cmello (Nov 7, 2013)

Pics Reno???? U rock


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Michael Stars is awesome!! I can't wait to see that!


----------



## ashcrisman (Nov 7, 2013)

What's everyone think about the limited men's box????


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2013)

Super excited for this box. Some of these items will make excellent gifts if I can part with them!


----------



## mrskatemarie (Nov 7, 2013)

This sounds like an awesome box!!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 7, 2013)

thank you @RenoFab !!! 

I like everything except the wine tote and the nail polish remover, since i don't use those items. 

I'm really happy with this months box!!!


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds like a great box! Thanks Reno!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the spoilers! I'm excited about the soap, the shawl (depending on what it looks like) and the canvaspop gift card!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Nov 7, 2013)

Reno you rock!!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoilers #5 and #6

5. Illume Candle, scent is called Naughty 6.2 oz (smells clean and nice despite the name)

6. Absolute A! Nail Polish Remover in Spring Fresh (32 pads)
YES!  I almost bought Nail Polish Remover today and didn't....YIPEE!


Yay, I missed out on the September box and haven't been successful in my trade-attempts for a diffuser, so I am glad that we are getting a candle! I want more home-scenting products!


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by the SUPER AWESOME *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm here! Got in! K here is first two items:

1. Barefruit Crunch Sea Salt Caramel Apple Chips 1.69 oz

2. Lands End Single Canvas Wine Tote

Stay tuned I am a slow unwrapper 

3. The Soap and Paper Factory Shea Butter Soap in Roland Pine 4 oz (looks full size)

4. Maison de Monaco Strawberry and Blackcurrant Cream Preserves 8.3 oz (looks amazing)

5. Illume Candle, scent is called Naughty 6.2 oz (smells clean and nice despite the name)

6. Absolute A! Nail Polish Remover in Spring Fresh (32 pads)

7. $30 Gift card to Canvaspop

8. Michael Stars Comfy shawl in black and grey pattern (very nice!)

Awww, you were fast RenoFab!

Assembling some linkage:

*WINE TOTE*:  http://www.landsend.com/products/single-canvas-wine-tote/id_242871

*SOAP*:  http://www.soapandpaperfactory.com/product/111/

*PRESERVES*:  http://www.maisondemonaco.com/home/products

*POLISH REMOVER PADS*:  http://www.nicka.com/navigation-menu/absolute-nail-polish-remover-pads

*CANDLE*:  http://www.illumecandles.com/p-909-naughty-boxed-glass.aspx?EID=276&amp;EN=Category#.UnxHNPnrzws

*SCARF / WRAP*:  http://www.michaelstars.com/folk-art-wrap-2

Sounds like a very good box to me - yayyyyy!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Reno!!! Appreciate your fast driving and getting home in one piece to cater to our need!!!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i hate the president so much, but their chemistry is OFF the charts.  i'm excited for tonights episode! 
Right!? I always end up talking back to the screen when it's something the Prez does. But but but the chemistry! Can't wait either!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry I didn't take individual pics but I have to run to dinner so here is a pic of the entire box. 

The candle may also come in Nice and the nail remover pads may also come in different scents. 

The Michael Stars scarf/shawl has a sticker price of $42 MSRP

ENJOY EVERYONE! I can't wait to read what you all think.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 7, 2013)

@RenoFab Thanks so much for giving us the spoilers!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks so much Reno... You're Awesome!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow this sounds like a great box!


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 7, 2013)

@RenoFab  you are so amazing. I can sleep in peace knowing the contents now. This box looks great (although I say that about all the boxes in the end). Could have lived without the canvas pop card.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank you @RenoFab !!! 

I like everything except the wine tote and the nail polish remover, since i don't use those items. 

I'm really happy with this months box!!! 
The wine tote is a little odd BUT!!!! if you are gifting wine for the holidays, it makes an easy gift wrap. Just add a bow and your boss's gift is done.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I didn't take individual pics but I have to run to dinner so here is a pic of the entire box. 

The candle may also come in Nice and the nail remover pads may also come in different scents. 

The Michael Stars scarf/shawl has a sticker price of $42 MSRP

ENJOY EVERYONE! I can't wait to read what you all think. 








Thanks Reno!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   @RenoFab Thanks so much for giving us the spoilers!  




Enjoy!!!


----------



## IffB (Nov 7, 2013)

Very happy with the spoilers.... thanks, Reno! Cheers, ladies!


----------



## JoesGirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Woo hooo!!! It looks like a great box! Just throwing it out there. I'd love it if somebody wanted to trade their October Stitch Fix code for this months CanvasPop code. I'd probably end up using it but I'd rather have the Stitch Fix code.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2013)

You are awesome RenoFab!!!


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh looks like a good one!! Thanks so much Reno!


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 7, 2013)

So far I'm iffy on this one.... Hopefully I'll like it more when I get it! The shawl,preserves and candle sound great! I'll never use the tote... Or the canvaspop card. Maybe I can sell those items....


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I didn't take individual pics but I have to run to dinner so here is a pic of the entire box. 

The candle may also come in Nice and the nail remover pads may also come in different scents. 

The Michael Stars scarf/shawl has a sticker price of $42 MSRP

ENJOY EVERYONE! I can't wait to read what you all think. 






Thank you!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I found the green version of the scarf, very exciting to see a large scarf in the mix! No book this month though?


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 7, 2013)

I too would love to trade the Canvas Pop for stitch fix card.


----------



## mags36 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for the spoilers! I think I will love just about everything in this box!!!!!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 7, 2013)

Meh, I'm kind of okay with not getting the November box now.  Nothing really excites me about this one.. yay for December!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tsnac (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks! This is my first box, and am so glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like surprises.


----------



## IffB (Nov 7, 2013)

Ooohhhh... Nice picture! Not sure I want to be pine scented... but I'm sure is not too literal! Loving this Box.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 7, 2013)

Found this one too. I love it. Hope there are variations, but I doubt it. There wasn't on the scarf in June. I think they try to keep the big ticket items the same so people don't complain.


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 7, 2013)

This is a very fall themed box to me and I love fall! My dad loves any kind of preserves and these seem like an interesting flavor so ill be sharing that with him. My mom loves candles so she'll probably get that, lol. The wine tote will also be given to someone. I will keep the soap and the shawl for sure. The canvaspop code will be used by me and my mom for my kids pictures. The snack will be eaten by my kids and ill use the nail polish remover wipes with my daughter. Love this month!


----------



## wonderings (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thank you!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I found the green version of the scarf, very exciting to see a large scarf in the mix! No book this month though?




I like it! They may send out different colorways?  Here's one with a black version too: http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=961255

ETA:  Oooh, I love the warm orange colorway!  I personally think it's fun to have small scent / color variations by item, but it *can* lead to complaints.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://fab.com/product/red-fruits-variety-6-pack-432919

If you like the preserves they are on Fab


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you @RenoFab you are BEYOND fab!!!!!!

This is a really fun box!


----------



## JoesGirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Great! My box is on it's way. It usually takes 6 days from time of shipment GRRRRRRRR! I'm in Oregon. I can PM you when I get said box, sound good?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

This box sounds awesome- Im so excited for mine to get here. I'm definitely gifting the wine tote on our family Christmas grab bag- Ill throw a bottle of vino in it &amp; call it a day


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2013)

Canvas pop gift card up for trade- would Luv another stitch fix- PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I didn't take individual pics but I have to run to dinner so here is a pic of the entire box.

The candle may also come in Nice and the nail remover pads may also come in different scents.

The Michael Stars scarf/shawl has a sticker price of $42 MSRP

ENJOY EVERYONE! I can't wait to read what you all think.




Love it amazing box cant wait to get mine .. thanks so much !!! for posting


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Reno for posting those spoilers!

I love this box and am excited about the scarf. I really like the print. I am not sure about that pine soap though and am hoping they send variations as they have quite a few on their website. *fingers crossed* And...ummm....the oinker in me is kinda excited about two food items. The apple chips appear to look like they might be tastier than the NatureBox apple chips they sent out in September (?). The preserves sound really delish.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I was more excited about waiting for spoilers than with the contents of the box. I will definitely get use out of the candle and polish remover pads. I live and Florida where there is no need for scarfs plus I feel suffocated in them but my best friend moved to Nashville and loves scarves so that will be part of her Christmas gift. Not sure if I'll use the soap, maybe if it's in a different scent. I doubt I'll use the preserves or wine tote but maybe I can find a way to incorporate it into Christmas gifts. I think the theme of the box is very fitting just not my personal style when it comes to fall must haves At least I won my 2 eBay auctions and can look forward to getting both Veronica Mars Kickstarter shirts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a $25 gorjana code to trade for the canvas pop code if someone is interested.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome box and love that scarf! Love the one tote. We make our own wine and gift it a lot or take it places, so that is great! Love GC to Canvas Pop as we are married 37 years and getting a pic made so could use that! Everything else is great. . .definitely a great box. But I am with you Sandyeggos, No Book : (. We will live. Better no book than one that doesn't read well!!! ,hope everyone is pretty happy. Not all will suit, but there has to be something or two to satisfy!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the spoilers @RenoFab! The box looks really nice - can't wait to get mine!


----------



## kmarie459 (Nov 7, 2013)

I let my curiosity get the best of me and started looking for spoilers today, so glad I stumbled on this website!! Even more excited that I know what is in the box, now I must wait though ahhhh! I also subscribe to birchbox and ipsy, are there any other really good ones out there?!


----------



## wurly (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you renofab! Have fun at dinner!!!


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll trade my code for gorjana when I get mine. I dont think I'll be using the canvas pop one. Let me know if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a $25 gorjana code to trade for the canvas pop code if someone is interested.
I'll trade my code for gorjana when I get mine. I dont think I'll be using the canvas pop one. Let me know if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2013)

> I'll trade my code for gorjana when I get mine. I dont think I'll be using the canvas pop one. Let me know if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sure! Will pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you [@]RenoFab[/@]  enjoy your box


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ohhhh I love this box! Especially that shawl!


----------



## dehemmi (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you so much RenoFab for the spoilers!!!

I told myself I was going to go spoil free but I couldn't help myself. I also loved reading all of the posts in between and you ladies are so funny! 




 That fake spoiler definitely caught me off guard. I was ready to throw a fit!

I tried tracking my box through FedEx but it still seems to not have been initiated. :/ Oh, well, I'll just have to wait. But I am really loving everything for the box this month!! I think they really stepped up their game from the last 2 months. I was ready to throw in the towel and give up on PopSugar but now I am starting to regret not extending my subscription at the cheaper price. I hope the quality keeps getting better and better with the increase!


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh what a great box!  I was really trying to hold out for the surprise but when I found out my box won;t be here until Saturday I couldn't help myself.  Love it all except for the nail polish pads bc won't really use them but my sister will so that is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yea for November and my first popsugar box!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 7, 2013)

> I let my curiosity get the best of me and started looking for spoilers today, so glad I stumbled on this website!! Even more excited that I know what is in the box, now I must wait though ahhhh! I also subscribe to birchbox and ipsy, are there any other really good ones out there?!


 I've been eyeing up wantable for awhile now. Haven't decided yet though... I have a bit of extra money right now (yay for birthday cash!) so I'm thinking about trying a one time purchase. I'm curious about their makeup one and the intimates one. I love how customizable they are!


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sure! Will pm you




Okay, great! I am new to this site but I always come across it when I search for spoilers lol.  Thought I might as well join.  I should be getting my box this weekend.  I'll let you know and then we can swap codes!


----------



## bschlee (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too would love to trade the Canvas Pop for stitch fix card. 
I pm-ed you! I'd love to trade.


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been eyeing up wantable for awhile now. Haven't decided yet though... I have a bit of extra money right now (yay for birthday cash!) so I'm thinking about trying a one time purchase. I'm curious about their makeup one and the intimates one. I love how customizable they are!
I had beauty box 5, not impressed.  Julep, not impressed. Also Blush Mystery Beauty box has always had GREAT boxes.  The first disappointment was for this month. They always give full size items and really nice high end products. I love ipsy and popsugar the most! Little black bag is a really great social shopping experience.  You buy a bundle which includes two mystery items and then you get a week to trade.  The trading is really fun and addicting.  I know they have had issues lately with inventory but apparently they are in the process of fixing all of that.  All of my experiences with them has been very positive. Hope that helps!


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Nov 7, 2013)

*have


----------



## xoxcel6 (Nov 7, 2013)

I probably wont be using the Canvas Pop gift card so if anyone wants to trade their Shoptiques or Gorjana or whatever gift card for this, let me know!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kmarie459 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been eyeing up wantable for awhile now. Haven't decided yet though... I have a bit of extra money right now (yay for birthday cash!) so I'm thinking about trying a one time purchase. I'm curious about their makeup one and the intimates one. I love how customizable they are!
I will have to look into that one. Thanks!!


----------



## Krash (Nov 7, 2013)

I know I won't use the canvas pop code but am looking for a stitchfix code if anyone is interested. (Also still have a gorjana code I could swap for stitchfix).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxcel6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I probably wont be using the Canvas Pop gift card so if anyone wants to trade their Shoptiques or Gorjana or whatever gift card for this, let me know!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would love to trade my Gorjana card for it!


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 7, 2013)

This box is exactly why I don't unsubscribe. I cannot complain about this box so happy I'm getting. Thank you renofab.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad for spoilers. I am also glad I did not renew. I will use a few of the items but nothing is terribly exciting for me...The preserves look delicious and I will get use out of the candle and nail remover pads... but nothing truly exciting for me. Maybe December (my last box) will be something special, and I'll wish I had renewed, but so far my 3 month sub has been lackluster to me despite dollar value.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 7, 2013)

At first I was like "meh" about the wine tote, but then I realized I have nothing like that, and while I've never found myself wishing for one, now I have a reason to take wine with me someplace - so I can use my wine tote!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Love the scarf and candle. I have tried the cinnamon version of those apple chips and they are wonderful, so I bet these are, too. I don't eat a lot of preserves but I'll find a reason. Maybe some thumbprint cookies for christmas would be fun, or a fancy pbj! The nail polish remover will be super useful. The canvas pop card will be useful, as I was just trying to decide what to get my dad and mom for christmas. I'm pretty happy with this box!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are awesome RenoFab!!!
Thank you! I can't believe I got the first box. I feel like a superhero!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awww, you were fast RenoFab!

Assembling some linkage:

*WINE TOTE*:  http://www.landsend.com/products/single-canvas-wine-tote/id_242871

*SOAP*:  http://www.soapandpaperfactory.com/product/111/

*PRESERVES*:  http://www.maisondemonaco.com/home/products

*POLISH REMOVER PADS*:  http://www.nicka.com/navigation-menu/absolute-nail-polish-remover-pads

*CANDLE*:  http://www.illumecandles.com/p-909-naughty-boxed-glass.aspx?EID=276&amp;EN=Category#.UnxHNPnrzws

*SCARF / WRAP*:  http://www.michaelstars.com/folk-art-wrap-2

Sounds like a very good box to me - yayyyyy!
Nice!! Great job with the links! I wonder what the total value of this box is?


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice!! Great job with the links! I wonder what the total value of this box is?
89$ retail value

119$ if you include the giftcard value.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

It's not too pine-y but I think I will put it as a stocking stuffer for a guy. Guys are harder to buy for and this is very nicely wrapped and wintery.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I can't believe I got the first box. I feel like a superhero!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
You are MUT's Superhero today that's for sure!


----------



## susanleia (Nov 8, 2013)

All the food sounds so good, and I'm stoked about the scarf, but I'll probably try to trade my Canvaspop card for a Stitch Fix one and then I'll gift the wine tote. I have a lot of friends who would love that though.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  89$ retail value

119$ if you include the giftcard value.
Really? I thought it would be higher with the scarf MSRP $42. Either way, I think it's a great box but with the price increase starting next month essentially, I would hope the box quality will improve a little. But really I am super happy with this box. THere are plenty of giftables for the holidays and also some great new items to keep and try for yourself.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really? I thought it would be higher with the scarf MSRP $42. Either way, I think it's a great box but with the price increase starting next month essentially, I would hope the box quality will improve a little. But really I am super happy with this box. THere are plenty of giftables for the holidays and also some great new items to keep and try for yourself. 
I just added everything up... I think the msrp is pretty high on most items but some are fairly cheap (nail pads). I guess I would have expected a bit of a bump too.

I shouldn't sound so disappointed with the box but as selfish as this sounds, I buy these boxes for me, not to find gifts. Especially since no one I gift to would really like any of the items either. 

BTW renofab, you are AWESOME for the spoilers.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 8, 2013)

The more I look at the spoiler links...the happier I am with it &amp; I was pretty happy to begin with! I really hope to receive the soap in Bella, Camella or Midnight... if it's pine then I'll probably use it as a stocking stuffer for my guy. I'm going to use the canvaspop card toward a Christmas gift for a family member. I also hope I get the wine tote in red...too bad a bottle of wine is not included ;-p


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just added everything up... I think the msrp is pretty high on most items but some are fairly cheap (nail pads). I guess I would have expected a bit of a bump too.

I shouldn't sound so disappointed with the box but as selfish as this sounds, I buy these boxes for me, not to find gifts. Especially since no one I gift to would really like any of the items either. 

BTW renofab, you are AWESOME for the spoilers. 
Ahhhh thanks @dousedingin ! I hope you all enjoy your boxes. It really is good and I am not missing not having a book this month. I am going to use the preserves for a Christmas brunch with my mom, dad and boyfriend. I will find a place that makes amazing scones or croissants and warm them up in the oven so they are steaming hot. Yummmmm!!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 8, 2013)

Ooommgggg I am in love!!!!! I'm so much more excited about this box than the October box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

It is amazing! When I think of what I got for the price, which was about $27 because I used a code, it is FABULOUS!!! I would probably not spend more than $15 for a scarf typically (unless it is cashmere or wool), the candle is very nice and big and is certainly a high value as is the preserves. Just for those three items my box is work it!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I'm in with the okay-with-this-box-and-probably-December-but-canceling-after-that. I've just got so much *stuff* that I need to step back from this for a while, but I can't resist the lure of December boxes from pretty much every sub!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 8, 2013)

I also have a Stitch Fix card that I'd be willing to trade for a Canvas Pop card if anyone wants to.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

UPDATE on the Canvas Pop card. 

The most affordable item is an 8x10 " canvas for $49 so it would be $19 with the card. There is a $14 flat shipping rate for anything so it would be a total of $33 at least. 

The codes cannot be combined and cannot be used with other discounts or promotions.

Just thought I'd post this in case you all are wondering the details on the gift card.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPDATE on the Canvas Pop card. 

The most affordable item is an 8x10 " canvas for $49 so it would be $19 with the card. There is a $14 flat shipping rate for anything so it would be a total of $33 at least. 

The codes cannot be combined and cannot be used with other discounts or promotions.

Just thought I'd post this in case you all are wondering the details on the gift card. 
Booo. Anyone want mine? Lol. You can technically get it unframed for $30, but then you have to figure out what to do with it yourself... and still the shipping cost. Ugh.


----------



## mmittag7 (Nov 8, 2013)

Is anyone interested in trading their Shoptiques card for my Gorjana &amp; Griffin AND canvas pop cards? I won't use either but I love shoptiques!


----------



## mmittag7 (Nov 8, 2013)

Also anyone want to trade something for the wine tote? Don't drink or gift wine so anything would be better!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm pretty meh about this box I think I liked the October box more, and I didn't really like the October box. I wonder if it was a mistake for me to extend for a year. Maybe PS isn't the box for me


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty meh about this box I think I liked the October box, and I didn't really like the October box. I wonder if it was a mistake for me to extend for a year. Maybe PS isn't the box for me
I think I'm in your camp. I need a lifestyle sub that includes a book every month but carries the same RTV as popsugar. Lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm much more excited about this box compared to last month. I can actually use everything in it! And the scarf looks super big and snuggly! Exactly what I've been looking for! And I really wouldn't mind any of the colors on the website if there are variations.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think this looks like a great box! I looked at the scarf info and it is dry clean only, that might make it kind of a bother to wear in the winter elements, but it sure is pretty looking. I probably won't use the gift card, so hopefully there will be some good trade options.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have to admit that I'm a bit confused about the tote. Other than a hostess gift, what is this item's actual purpose. Aren't wine bottles pretty portable as is? If it held two bottles at onceI would understand, but one bottle is pretty easy to tote around. I would love to find a subscription box that was all home stuff. Not cleaning supplies, but decor and kitchen stuff.


----------



## apobec (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to admit that I'm a bit confused about the tote. Other than a hostess gift, what is this item's actual purpose. Aren't wine bottles pretty portable as is? If it held two bottles at onceI would understand, but one bottle is pretty easy to tote around.

I would love to find a subscription box that was all home stuff. Not cleaning supplies, but decor and kitchen stuff.
This is kind of vulgar, but sort of like an upscale version of a brown paper bag? That's what I've always thought of these things as. I'm probably dead wrong on the real reasons though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *apobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is kind of vulgar, but sort of like an upscale version of a brown paper bag? That's what I've always thought of these things as. I'm probably dead wrong on the real reasons though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Maybe you can but a cooling pack in there and bring it on a picnic?

The box looks pretty good to me, but I am only subscribed for one more box in December plus the holiday box and then I'm taking a break from subscriptions because I have too much stuff!


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lol my husband and I are laughing about the wine tote. We actually use them quite a bit, they are great for bringing your wine to a nice restaurant if they are byob


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 8, 2013)

Can anyone think of alternative uses for a wine tote? I don't drink alcohol and am not sure what to do with it. I guess the bubble bath from the fall box would fit, but that would be a funny thing to carry around!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll trade the pop canvas card for the stitch fix (its one that is usable for current members, correct?).


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Can anyone think of alternative uses for a wine tote? I don't drink alcohol and am not sure what to do with it. I guess the bubble bath from the fall box would fit, but that would be a funny thing to carry around!Â


 I think they make nice hostess gifts. Maybe you could do a nice bottle of olive oil or vinegar?


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been a subscriber since May. Surprisingly, this is my least favorite box so far. I really only like the scarf and could potentially like the candle depending on the scent. Oh well, can't love them all. At least the scarf is above what I paid for the box and I'll gift the rest. Hoping the LE boxes impress!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 8, 2013)

You could also put the wine tote in the car with other shopping bags and use it when bagging groceries to prevent the wine from banging around. Or maybe do something clever and put a longish vase with flowers in it so that it looks like you have a tote of flowers. If it could go over a doorknob it could be storage for a flatiron in the bathroom. Trying to be creative!


----------



## adinegem (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't wait for this box! I'm so excited for the scarf! I would love to trade someone my stitch fix code for the canvas gift card. First person to pm me with the canvas code will get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

> I think I'm in your camp. I need a lifestyle sub that includes a book every month but carries the same RTV as popsugar. Lol


 Have you looked into Indiespendible? It's a sub from Powell's Books built around a book every month, but you don't get *just* a book. The value might not be comparable to PopSugar, but the past boxes look a lot more themed and cohesive.


> I have to admit that I'm a bit confused about the tote. Other than a hostess gift, what is this item's actual purpose. Aren't wine bottles pretty portable as is? If it held two bottles at onceI would understand, but one bottle is pretty easy to tote around. I would love to find a subscription box that was all home stuff. Not cleaning supplies, but decor and kitchen stuff.


 I'm not sure what the diameter is, but I'm wondering if it could be used to carry a stack of small plastic containers or jars, each carrying a different part of lunch, kind of like a tiffin.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 8, 2013)

Chiming in to second the indiespensable rec. Some of the books may even hold their value quite well, as they are signed first editions. The last one (my first ) was Coetzee's latest book, signed, a cute powells anchor tote, and Pinot noir sea salt. People are trying to sell the signed book on eBay for $120 (not that they're succeeding but still...they'll eventually get a good price for it).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

(I've been thinking about getting Indiespensible when I cut PS just to fill that hole in my sub list.)


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 8, 2013)

From Lands End site:

Indispensable Wine Tote: carry a Cab in canvas.


Strong canvas wine carrier
Water resistant
Neatly finished inside seams
Lasts year after year
Make it Your Own by adding a monogram or embroidery icon

Our Wine Tote is the perfect way to bring along someÂ­Â­thing to toast with. When you bring wine to a party, this is much more durable than the usual paper bottle bag, being 100% cotton canvas. And adding your hostâ€™s monogram makes the gift even more special. Or get years of use taking wine to picnics, restaurants, concerts on the lawn. Spot clean. Imported.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 8, 2013)

Some of the bespoke boxes are also gender neutral, and have very high quality items. I kind of want the bespoke Crisp box just to keep the scarf for myself and gift the rest.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 8, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials#post_2208686

There's the new swap thread for ALL the Popsguar boxes... I figure some people may be looking for it soon


----------



## PinkShanyn (Nov 8, 2013)

I have to say -- I'm glad I cancelled last month.  This is in no way (to me at least) indicative of a price increase.  No thanks... I'll take my Snow Day Birchbox I ordered instead and enjoy my hot cocoa while playing scrabble with the niece -- AND we still have money left over to gorge outselves with pizza.  That's what I call a WIN!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also have a Stitch Fix card that I'd be willing to trade for a Canvas Pop card if anyone wants to.
I should be getting my box today or tomorrow and would be willing to trade with you!


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyExpat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From Lands End site:

Indispensable Wine Tote: carry a Cab in canvas.


Strong canvas wine carrier
Water resistant
Neatly finished inside seams
Lasts year after year
Make it Your Own by adding a monogram or embroidery icon

Our Wine Tote is the perfect way to bring along someÂ­Â­thing to toast with. When you bring wine to a party, this is much more durable than the usual paper bottle bag, being 100% cotton canvas. And adding your hostâ€™s monogram makes the gift even more special. Or get years of use taking wine to picnics, restaurants, concerts on the lawn. Spot clean. Imported.
I absolutely love the Lands Ends totes.  While they aren't the flashiest - they are truly well made.  I have one that I began carrying during Graduate School and several others in various sizes.    The totes are one of the few things that didn't suffer from the Sears buyout of Lands End.


----------



## BrandyL (Nov 8, 2013)

all you ladies are so lucky this is the perfect box for me but sadly i cancelled after being disappointed with sept and oct boxes plus the price going up. so should've stayed one more month. now i'll have to stalk the trades


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 8, 2013)

> I have to admit that I'm a bit confused about the tote. Other than a hostess gift, what is this item's actual purpose. Aren't wine bottles pretty portable as is? If it held two bottles at onceI would understand, but one bottle is pretty easy to tote around. I would love to find a subscription box that was all home stuff. Not cleaning supplies, but decor and kitchen stuff.


I'm with you. That would be fun!


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 8, 2013)

I posted this on the trade board, but I have a stitchfix card I would like to trade, I am open what to exchange


----------



## RiRi38 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad for spoilers. I am also glad I did not renew. I will use a few of the items but nothing is terribly exciting for me...The preserves look delicious and I will get use out of the candle and nail remover pads... but nothing truly exciting for me. Maybe December (my last box) will be something special, and I'll wish I had renewed, but so far my 3 month sub has been lackluster to me despite dollar value.
Nail remover pads! 



 ouch! Sorry I couldn't resist!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the idea of using the wine tote as a flat iron holder...I may actually do that!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you looked into Indiespendible? It's a sub from Powell's Books built around a book every month, but you don't get *just* a book. The value might not be comparable to PopSugar, but the past boxes look a lot more themed and cohesive.

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Chiming in to second the indiespensable rec. Some of the books may even hold their value quite well, as they are signed first editions. The last one (my first ) was Coetzee's latest book, signed, a cute powells anchor tote, and Pinot noir sea salt.

People are trying to sell the signed book on eBay for $120 (not that they're succeeding but still...they'll eventually get a good price for it).
  I actually subscribe to Indiespensable! Lol. I love it. It just doesn't do the rtv like popsugar. But I do think the experience of it and the actual value you receive are good for the price. I'll be interested to see what arrives in the book riot quarterly sub... but since it's quarterly, and $50... I don't think they will get close to the $50 value. Quarterly doesn't seem to pack the same punch value wise because they're focused more on the experience, but I do think that lends well to disappointment. I might end up trying it anyway lol.   I would love a beauty/spa focused sub that included a book every month. Preferably a non-romance book. It would feel so pampering!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not a big drinker, but I know some "wine aficionados" and anytime they bring wine somewhere it's always in a wine carrier thing. I think it's just a bit fancier than carrying it around by the top, especially if you're going to a BYOB restaurant.


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone else get boxes yet? Dying to know if there are scarf variations!


----------



## MKSB (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not excited to receive this box. I will use the candle and the scarf for sure and because they are there, the preserves and nail polish remover, but who uses bar soap anymore? I feel like they would have been better off with a bath gel or a shampoo or something. I also can't STAND the canvaspop gift card. What a terrible value if as was said upthread the cheapest thing is $50. I think the art looks tacky. Between this and the Shoptiques card/crappy box last month I do not think I will be renewing past December. I'm going to give them one more shot but I'm sick of their special edition boxes seemingly taking away from the quality of the actual subscription.


----------



## prettyphd (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a Stitch Fix card that's going to waste. I'd love to trade it for the Canvaspop card.

Can't wait to get this box!  My first box was September, and I was kind of disappointed in the quality compared to the August box (I wanted that bento set so badly!), but this one looks really fabulous, and I already know what I'll use and what will be a gift for someone special!


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettyphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a Stitch Fix card that's going to waste. I'd love to trade it for the Canvaspop card.

Can't wait to get this box!  My first box was September, and I was kind of disappointed in the quality compared to the August box (I wanted that bento set so badly!), but this one looks really fabulous, and I already know what I'll use and what will be a gift for someone special!

I'll trade ya! Just sent you a message if you're interested.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NJBeauty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol my husband and I are laughing about the wine tote. We actually use them quite a bit, they are great for bringing your wine to a nice restaurant if they are byob
GREAT IDEA!!! Now I want to keep mine LOL


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You could also put the wine tote in the car with other shopping bags and use it when bagging groceries to prevent the wine from banging around. Or maybe do something clever and put a longish vase with flowers in it so that it looks like you have a tote of flowers.

If it could go over a doorknob it could be storage for a flatiron in the bathroom.

Trying to be creative!
or put your plastic grocery bags in there?


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 8, 2013)

> I love the idea of using the wine tote as a flat iron holder...I may actually do that!


 That's actually a very good idea!! If I personally take wine to someone's place or as a gift I hand it to them in a wine gift bag. I would feel odd taking my wine carrier back. Besides I think it's so cute I wouldn't want to part with it.. Lol. I think I am going to use your idea and store my flat iron and curling iron in there


----------



## had706 (Nov 8, 2013)

I am excited for this (which will be my first box).  There are a couple of items I won't use like the Canvaspop card, wine tote and possibly candle (I'm picky about my scents) but I will either give away or trade those.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't drink, but the wine tote would be cute for a bottle of sparkling cider as a holiday gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danator (Nov 8, 2013)

So... basically the use of a wine tote is to give it as a gift to other people? ugh.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *danator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... basically the use of a wine tote is to give it as a gift to other people? ugh. 
I don't think that is necessarily true. We have a lot of BYOB restaurants in Chicago &amp; I see people walk in with wine totes all the time (myself included). It's a little more convenient &amp; durable than a paper bag when using public transportation or walking to the restaurant. I wish we had been sent the double canvas tote b/c...who drinks just one bottle of wine? I'm totally kidding...or am I?






I think the ideas of using the tote as a flat iron/curling iron holder or as a bag to hold plastic grocery bags are great!


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 8, 2013)

Just got my box! So my scarf color was the same as Renofab.  Black and Gray.  The only difference is I got the Nice candle instead of naughty...Smells like vanilla which I love!  My nail polish pads scent is lemon which I believe was different from hers as well.  Same flavor of the preserves and same color wine tote.  I really hate the smell of the soap.  I think it is a odd scent for ladies smells more manly to me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mwilly28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box! So my scarf color was the same as Renofab.  Black and Gray.  The only difference is I got the Nice candle instead of naughty...Smells like vanilla which I love!  My nail polish pads scent is lemon which I believe was different from hers as well.  Same flavor of the preserves and same color wine tote.  I really hate the smell of the soap.  I think it is a odd scent for ladies smells more manly to me.
Thanks for this! Nice to know there are SOME variations with the box... though I am hoping someone else gets their box today and receives a soap that is NOT pine scented!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 8, 2013)

I usually bring some kind of wine/liquor + a baked good to all the holiday gatherings, so I like the tote for the sheer fact that I can have the tote on my arm while I'm carrying a pan of goodies (with 2 hands, because MN = icy driveways and sidewalks!).  I also like it for protecting a wine bottle when I throw it in an overnight bag for girls nights.  But then again, I'm a wino so maybe I would get more use out of it than most haha!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 8, 2013)

I LOVE the idea od putting a vase (or mason jar or whatever will fit) and flowers in it and using the wine tote as a decorative element in the house. I like the idea of using it to hold your flat iron too... I just know my little one will not leave it alone.


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yea I am kinda stumped on the pine scent soap...It's like really??? Someone had an idea on using it as a stocking stuffer for their guy so I might just do that.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually bring some kind of wine/liquor + a baked good to all the holiday gatherings, so I like the tote for the sheer fact that I can have the tote on my arm while I'm carrying a pan of goodies (with 2 hands, because MN = icy driveways and sidewalks!).  I also like it for protecting a wine bottle when I throw it in an overnight bag for girls nights.  But then again, I'm a wino so maybe I would get more use out of it than most haha!
I'm a wino also, and I was excited for this. Especially because it's something that I would want but wouldn't buy for myself


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a wino also, and I was excited for this. Especially because it's something that I would want but wouldn't buy for myself 
Exactly! I wouldn't buy it for myself either.  I may gift mine to a fellow wino friend or keep it for toting wine to BYOB places or picnics.  We have an outdoor theater here that I take bottles of wine to and always feel like bottle is moving around too much in the large tote bag I carry it and snacks in to performances.  Pretty sure if someone doesn't want theirs that I'd be willing to trade for it!


----------



## jem2386 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* 


  I'm a wino also, and I was excited for this. Especially because it's something that I would want but wouldn't buy for myself
Exactly! I wouldn't buy it for myself either.  I may gift mine to a fellow wino friend or keep it for toting wine to BYOB places or picnics.  We have an outdoor theater here that I take bottles of wine to and always feel like bottle is moving around too much in the large tote bag I carry it and snacks in to performances.  Pretty sure if someone doesn't want theirs that I'd be willing to trade for it!


I'm loving the wine tote also! Especially with all the upcoming holiday parties.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 8, 2013)

I just got the shipping notification e-mail from PS (even though my box shipped 2 days ago^_^') but sadly I'm not excited to receive it. I don't think there's a single thing in the box that I'll use, and I can't think of anyone to gift the items to either:/

I guess my whole box will be going up for swap.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 8, 2013)

Not too stoked on this one... Too many groupons for cheap "photo to canvas" deals and I don't drink.. stoked about the scarf. I'll be trading the Wine Tote/Probably the Soap/definitely the Canvas Wine thing..


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone want to trade their stitch fix code for my Canvas Pop code?


----------



## nikky25 (Nov 8, 2013)

even if u dont drink could always use it for sparkling grape juice or something if u like that. overall, i think the box is much better then a lot of the most recent ones. some of the items are good gift items. wine tote im going to give to my boyfriend and the canvas pop would be good for me and him to get a picture printed nicely like we been planning, imma keep the candle and scarf and my mom can have the jam. but i still wish to get a novel though.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 8, 2013)

> I don't think that is necessarily true. We have a lot of BYOB restaurants in Chicago &amp; I see people walk in with wine totes all the time (myself included). It's a little more convenient &amp; durable than a paper bag when using public transportation or walking to the restaurant. I wish we had been sent the double canvas tote b/c...who drinks just one bottle of wine? I'm totally kidding...or am I? :gulp: I think the ideas of using the tote as a flat iron/curling iron holder or as a bag to hold plastic grocery bags are great!


 I second the need for the double wine tote!!! Lol


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Just got my box as well. My soap was also pine, I got the nice candle ( vanilla, sugar, coconut), lavender nail polish pads, same color scarf, and I think wine tote( mine is red), same flavor of preserves. I am happy with it! Agree the pine is odd but I'll just sticking stuff it for some lucky man in my life. It is rather manly.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmmm...not thrilled but not as upset as I was with the october spoilers. I really hated October LOL

Here is my assessment:

1. Scarf = yay!

2. Candle = yay!

3. Preserves = weird but yummy

4. Nail polish remover = bonus!

5. Apple chips = bonus!

6. Bar soap = haven't used bar soap in years! No thanks

7. Wine tote= this is too plain for my taste. i wish it was an actual bottle of wine

8. Canvaspop GC = bleh

Overall, I'm not sure the top 5 items I liked were worth $40


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 8, 2013)

To those people that got their boxes:

In the card folder thing that explains all the items and why they were picked, etc... on the scarf page, under the write up or picture does it say "color may vary"?  That would give us an idea of whether there will be variations in the color of the scarf!


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks like the scarf retails for $42 alone, so not too bad


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 8, 2013)

If anyone wants the wine bag and the Canvaspop card and wants to trade with me... PM me.. I know I won't want these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2013)

PopSugar Box Swaps: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To those people that got their boxes:

In the card folder thing that explains all the items and why they were picked, etc... on the scarf page, under the write up or picture does it say "color may vary"?  That would give us an idea of whether there will be variations in the color of the scarf!
I got mine today and the only variable items are the candle and the nail polish remover pads.

ETA: I got "Nice" and Lavender


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nooooo lavender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't use lavender


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today and the only variable items are the candle and the nail polish remover pads.

ETA: I got "Nice" and Lavender
Thanks for this....pine scented soap for everyone!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today and the only variable items are the candle and the nail polish remover pads.

ETA: I got "Nice" and Lavender
Thanks!  Mystery solved!


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Nov 8, 2013)

Bratzfun and anyone who doesn't plan on using their gc I would happily take it off your handsmy walls are blank lol


----------



## plumplant (Nov 8, 2013)

Got mine today. I really like the scarf and I got the "Naughty" candle &amp; lemon scented nail polish remover. The candle smells really good and the polish remover works really really well, I was impressed! I actually like the soap but I love those types of scents. The wine tote is the only thing I don't like in this box, its kind of weird and I don't even like it enough to gift it to anyone.


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 8, 2013)

What does the Naughty candle smell like?


----------



## janaelisa (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, long-time stalker first-time poster ...

I quit PS for a few months but then resubscribed for this month and I'm glad I did! I'm excited about everything except the wine tote but that'll make a good gift for my wino friend so it all works out.

Wish my box was coming today. FedEx says tomorrow, but I'll be gone until Sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janaelisa (Nov 8, 2013)

That said, I'd be extra excited if my scarf was the orangey or green color. I have too many neutral scarves. But I like the print on this one so it's OK that's it's black and white.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 8, 2013)

> What does the Naughty candle smell like?


 Like a musky Men's cologne


----------



## sylarana (Nov 8, 2013)

Got mine today and I am very happy with it. I love the smell of the soap .. very seasonal. And even though I usually don't like artificial vanilla smells, the candle is nice too. The scarf is perfect for the winter here. Haven't tried the nail polish remover pads, but they seem convenient for travelling. Only the dried apples were awful ... I prefer the plain ones. And I'll see how much the gift card is worth ... if I have to put it another $30 to use it, I'll trade it or gift it.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also can't STAND the canvaspop gift card. What a terrible value if as was said upthread the cheapest thing is $50. I think the art looks tacky. 

I'm confused with this comment - I just went on the Canvas Pop website and an 8 x 10 custom canvas print is $30. You can get larger sizes for more, but this gift card is essentially paying for a portrait-sized print. Pretty sweet if you ask me. What a lovely gift that would make!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 8, 2013)

That would be a great gift indeed! Forgot about the tote. I have no idea what to do with it. It's pretty, but apart from buying wine in the store, I barely ever find myself carrying bottles around. Maybe from the car to a friends house, but who needs a tote for that? And at the store I use the 6 bottle tote from WF ... so I'll probably gift it ... but to whom? Or give it to the kids to play with ...


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ohhhh I hope I get Naughty.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 8, 2013)

Shipping is $14 on all items on Canvas Pop.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipping is $14 on all items on Canvas Pop.

Ugh, F that.  Also I just looked and there's a "$30 Off Your First Order" promo that they've had active for at least a month.. So basically PopSugar sent out a coupon that the entire internet has access to.  Cool.


----------



## natashaia (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm confused with this comment - I just went on the Canvas Pop website and an 8 x 10 custom canvas print is $30. You can get larger sizes for more, but this gift card is essentially paying for a portrait-sized print. Pretty sweet if you ask me. What a lovely gift that would make!

I think that is just for a print and not on canvas. plus i think the OP is including shipping which is 14 dollars minimum.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Nov 8, 2013)

I wonder if you can use both the $30 off coupon and the $30 gift card. Doubt it but its worth emailing them for...


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 8, 2013)

> Chiming in to second the indiespensable rec. Some of the books may even hold their value quite well, as they are signed first editions. The last one (my first ) was Coetzee's latest book, signed, a cute powells anchor tote, and Pinot noir sea salt. People are trying to sell the signed book on eBay for $120 (not that they're succeeding but still...they'll eventually get a good price for it).


 So I just went to sign ip for this after reading your post, I didn't find the site very clear. Is it a one-time thing or a subscription?? Thanks!!


----------



## s112095 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I just went to sign ip for this after reading your post, I didn't find the site very clear. Is it a one-time thing or a subscription?? Thanks!!
It's a subscription. They don't charge until they ship. The one that shipped a couple of days ago is my first one, and I'm super excited about it. Book Riot also just launched a box through quarterly.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2013)

No, it's for a rolled canvas...just not stretched onto a frame.



> > Â  I'm confused with this comment - I just went on the Canvas Pop website and an 8 x 10 custom canvas print is $30. You can get larger sizes for more, but this gift card is essentially paying for a portrait-sized print. Pretty sweet if you ask me. What a lovely gift that would make!
> 
> 
> I think that is just for a print and not on canvas. plus i think the OP is including shipping which is 14 dollars minimum.Â


----------



## Krash (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe not the right place to post but does anyone recall the value of the stitchfix card. I just got my first "fix", the styling fee was covered ($20) but I thought there was an additional $20 off the first order. Thanks to anyone who has a sec to answer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 8, 2013)

They sent the same coupon for CanvasPop last year (November-12 box).  I used my gift card on a xmas gift for my boyfriend, he still has the photo hanging on his wall.  It made a great gift.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe not the right place to post but does anyone recall the value of the stitchfix card. I just got my first "fix", the styling fee was covered ($20) but I thought there was an additional $20 off the first order. Thanks to anyone who has a sec to answer.
You should see the $20 "styling fee" deducted from your total on your check out page.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I just went to sign ip for this after reading your post, I didn't find the site very clear. Is it a one-time thing or a subscription?? Thanks!!
Basically you sign up to start with a particular issue (I keep thinking I'm going to cancel but the next one is a signed best of McSweeney's and I'm like oh dear, must stay for this...) 

http://www.powells.com/indiespensable/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krash (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you. It was just for $20 then, not $20 plus the styling fee. The reason I asked was that I saw one on ebay and thought the wording looked confusing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you. It was just for $20 then, not $20 plus the styling fee. The reason I asked was that I saw one on ebay and thought the wording looked confusing.
$20 is the styling fee.

I looked up the eBay post, that's kind of ridiculous to charge more than the actual value of the card and then not even offer to send the card to the buyer.  She'll "email" you the code.  I think she's trying to convey a $40 "value."


----------



## janaelisa (Nov 8, 2013)

Got my box today after all. Love the scarf, so pretty and soft! I think the wine tote is really cute and I might just use it to carry my water bottle, it's just the right size!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 8, 2013)

What does the "nice" candle smell like?


----------



## mwilly28 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does the "nice" candle smell like?
Kinda like vanilla and coconut.  I love it!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Basically you sign up to start with a particular issue (I keep thinking I'm going to cancel but the next one is a signed best of McSweeney's and I'm like oh dear, must stay for this...) 

http://www.powells.com/indiespensable/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So they are totally not holding true to their 6 week time line! Lol. First one I received was Coatzee October 2nd... now the Goldfinch Nov 6... and now THIS Nov 26?! Oh my! Powell's is going to make me broke!!! Lol


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

I really hope I get the naughty candle versus the nice one. I like more scents like the naughty versus the nice.


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 9, 2013)

ok love all the items thus far cant wait to get my box! we just got our first professional family photos done and im so happy with the ones of my daughter! Shes 7 months old so this canvas pop code will be great to take one of those shots and use it for a cute print


----------



## have2haveit (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll trade my canvaspop code for a shoptiques code.


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 9, 2013)

I am going to be a "Debbie Downer" here and remind everyone that there is no mail on Monday for Veteran Day!!  Boo Hoo.


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to be a "Debbie Downer" here and remind everyone that there is no mail on Monday for Veteran Day!!  Boo Hoo.




gahhhhhh totally forgot about that


----------



## CLovee (Nov 9, 2013)

> I'm confused with this comment - I just went on the Canvas Pop website and an 8 x 10 custom canvas print is $30. You can get larger sizes for more, but this gift card is essentially paying for a portrait-sized print. Pretty sweet if you ask me. What a lovely gift that would make!


 Canvaspop has a special for a 12x12 Instagram photo for 39.95 too!


----------



## katybug1986 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am so bummed about not getting this box! I love it. I will buy someone's box if they don't want it. I got a year membership before the price increase but it starts in December.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 9, 2013)

Question, do any of you use the mobile app for mut?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question, do any of you use the mobile app for mut?

I don't think there is a mobile app for MUT, but there is a mobile site that you can access through your phone's browser!  Are you having a problem with it?


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 9, 2013)

I got my box today. I got the black and grey scarf. Was hoping for army green color. Naughty candle. I guess I better start being naughty. Lol. Not a fan of the pine smelling soap. I will gift that to a guy friend. Not sure he will like it either.


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd like to trade my canvaspop code for a shoptiques code. Or for the candle + the preserves. I know I won't use the canvaspop code.


----------



## dkladiann (Nov 9, 2013)

This is my 3rd box. The last 2 basically have become gift items for me to use, I did not like anything. I LOVE this box!


----------



## trin0183 (Nov 9, 2013)

For those who live in Texas, I just bought crispery cakes at central market! Maybe they will also be at whole foods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they were the Christmas sprinkles one, candy cane one, and I thnk the fruit loops one.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Got mine. I really like it. I'm not a big bar soap person, but I think the pine soap smells so nice I'll find a way to use it. The scarf seems nice, but almost too huge. I don't really know how to effectively tie a scarf like that. Maybe I'll have to look up tutorials. The apples were already eaten, very yummy. Got the nice candle, its okay. All in all, good box. I didn't discover any new products that I'll keep getting (like the Wet Brsh from oct) but it was good fun.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I love the soap. Had my fiancÃ© use it today.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 9, 2013)

So I got my box today... I;m not huge on scarves unless I love them, but I suppose I will wear it once and see how I like it. Definitely not my favorite. The candle smells nice, I received it in "Nice". Was kind of hoping for naughty just because it would have that word on it Lol. The wine tote.... eh. I will end up throwing a bottle of wine in that as a gift with a bow. I cannot wait to try the apple crisps because I love caramel. Nail wipes, can always use, hopefully they are effective. If I hadn't just done a mani last night I would have tried them out but I received them in "spring fresh". The pine soap I gave to my roommate, he really likes the smell. I also can't wait to try the preserves. They look very tasty. I'll have on my toast tomorrow! The canvaspop.... eh. My place is already decorated. Not really sure what I will do with it... I would be interested in a shoptiques trade with someone.


----------



## GirlWithGloves (Nov 9, 2013)

I canceled and then resubscribed at the last minute - went on wait list for November, scheduled  to get December. Now it's saying December and "processing". The processing status is new. Does that mean I may be getting November or are they just prepping now for December. I'm already paid for December.


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the scarf/wrap and the candle (I got nice) made this box worth it! Everything else doesn't really excite me, but I love the scarf/wrap and candle!!! I posted on the general trade board, but thought I would share here. I would like to trade my canvas pop code for a stitch fix code. I got my November box today and have the code.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 9, 2013)

> Thank you! I can't believe I got the first box. I feel like a superhero!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Awesome you received it so quick!!!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 10, 2013)

My box is in my state! Yay! If only Monday wasn't a no mail day. :-(


----------



## yjk98 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm willing to trade my Canvas Pop code for either a Stitch Fix code (preferred), Shoptiques code, G&amp;G code, or Charm &amp; Chain code.  Please PM me.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 10, 2013)

> Thank you. It was just for $20 then, not $20 plus the styling fee. The reason I asked was that I saw one on ebay and thought the wording looked confusing.


 The way I understood it was they were waiving the styling fee and the $20 is applied to whatever you decide to purchase.


----------



## lerue (Nov 10, 2013)

The $20 styling fee that you pay for stitch fix is always applied to whatever you buy.. if you send everything back, you loose $20 but if you keep even one item, you subtract the $20 from that item..


----------



## polarama (Nov 10, 2013)

The StitchFix offer in the box is basically $20--so if you don't like anything, you aren't paying for the styling fee, the card covered it.  If you do like something, your styling fee is free and you get $20 taken off whatever you keep (a la a "normal" StitchFix transaction). 

I still have my SF card and will likely trade it once I get my Nov and Holiday boxes.


----------



## celticjade (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't drink alcohol, so I'm trying to figure out if the Strawberry and Blackcurrant Cream Preserves is alcoholic. It says on the label it's made with "Black Currant Cream (liquor)". Does anyone know? I'm a little naive towards these things. Thanks. Edit: Just looked at the website. The alcohol is burned out during the cooking process.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't drink alcohol, so I'm trying to figure out if the Strawberry and Blackcurrant Cream Preserves is alcoholic. It says on the label it's made with "Black Currant Cream (liquor)". Does anyone know? I'm a little naive towards these things. Thanks.

Edit: Just looked at the website. The alcohol is burned out during the cooking process.
I thought of the same thing. I don't drink either. I do use alcohol for cooking occasionally but I wondered why they had to black currant cream liquor in it. Thanks for the clarification that it was burned off during cooking. I guess it just enhances the flavor.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm really happy with my box. This was my first Popsugar one. I'm not a scarf person but really liked the black/white scarf I got and will be using it. Also I liked the "nice" candle, the soap and the preserves so pretty much everything in the box. I got more than I expected.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought of the same thing. I don't drink either. I do use alcohol for cooking occasionally but I wondered why they had to black currant cream liquor in it. Thanks for the clarification that it was burned off during cooking. I guess it just enhances the flavor. 
Yeah, alcohol does very interesting things to flavors in the cooking process.  If you add a splash of it to something with tomatoes, like a spaghetti sauce, it kind of opens up something in the tomatoes that produces a much richer flavor, even if the alcohol itself doesn't add any flavor.  That's why vodka sauce is A Thing.  It won't get you drunk because the alcohol burns off during the simmering, and the vodka doesn't add any flavor unless you're using pepper vodka or something like that, but the sauce goes from pretty good to amazing.  

(And general rule of thumb:  If they allow something to be sold/given to everyone in one of these boxes, it's not going to have enough alcohol to even register as alcoholic because a lot of states won't even allow that to be sent in the mail, nevermind the potential of sending booze to a minor that would open them up to all sorts of lawsuits.)


----------



## aquaria527 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been a stalker for awhile but finally posting because I'm pretty excited about this box. It's my second PS box -- I was in the camp of disappointed in Oct (my first box), though I actually ended up liking it more in person, but I think I like almost everything except for the wine tote in this box! (The wine tote is confusing to me... I've always carried my wine either in my purse or...in a shopping bag?) Even though I just received a great scarf/wrap from Wantable, I love scarves, and IMO you can never have too many for the winter.... I also purchased the LE winter so I hope this trend of awesome continues!


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll trade my canvas pop code for just about anything from a popsugar box (open to other things, too, like Julep). Make me an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## susanleia (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to be a "Debbie Downer" here and remind everyone that there is no mail on Monday for Veteran Day!!  Boo Hoo.





Darn it! Totally forgot about this now I am le sad.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks to the ladies who looked into the alcohol content in the preserves.  I cannot have alcohol due to cancer that has spread to my liver, so I was concerned as well.  Sounds delicious so I'm glad I can indulge!!


----------



## JessP (Nov 10, 2013)

Got my box! Gray/black scarf, Nice candle, and Peach nail polish remover. Love! ETA - in regards to the soap, I might just open it and use as an air freshener in the bathroom or something like that. I love the scent of pine but I'm not a fan of bar soap.


----------



## Starcrossed2810 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sorry if someone has asked that question before: Is the canvaspop a real giftcard?? Like with no minimum purchase to use it ?? Do you think it'd make a good gift ?


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 10, 2013)

I was surprised to get my box today since it was scheduled to arrive Tuesday. The candle came in "Nice" and the nail polish removers were Lavender scented. I also got the black and white scarf, and everything else was the same as the other boxes posted. I was worried about the softness of the scarf when I saw the weave in a photo, but I was happy to see that it's very soft and big! It's very nice and a flattering pattern. Not something I would normally buy for myself. Also I must be a weirdo because I LOVE the smell of the Pine soap. I don't usually use bar soap, but it smells just like a fresh Christmas tree and it was amazing and comforting to smell that scent! I also really liked the smell of the lavender scented nail polish remover because the one I usually buy smells nasty. The candle smells divine. The wine tote... not sure how much use I'll get out of it. I wish they had scent mini Lands End totes instead of a wine tote. But I know I'll use it someday. 

Has anyone gotten the Naughty candle? What did it smell like? 

Also I'm willing to trade my Canvas Pop coupon for something else! Just PM me.


----------



## MKSB (Nov 10, 2013)

I got my box today and I give it a big ol' MEH. The scarf is okay but I already have 2 grey scarves from other boxes this month and I do like the candle. The rest of it? I don't even know...I guess I'll eat the preserves but the soap smells bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was disappointed that I got the forest-scented Library of Flowers bubble bath in my LE box, so this is the same thing, really. It's more of a masculine smell, at least on me. I'll be gifting that I suppose. All in all, I'll probably cancel PS unless December is absolutely bonkers amazing.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'm sorry if someone has asked that question before: Is the canvaspop a real giftcard?? Like with no minimum purchase to use it ?? Do you think it'd make a good gift ?


 I'd say its more of a coupon. you can't combine it with anything or use any of the value towards shipping


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Starcrossed2810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry if someone has asked that question before: Is the canvaspop a real giftcard?? Like with no minimum purchase to use it ?? Do you think it'd make a good gift ?

I'd say its more of a coupon. you can't combine it with anything or use any of the value towards shipping And everything is 30 or more, though there isn't a minimum purchase....BUT, if that is something you want, it's still a nice deal. I am trading for another because I wanted to get some kind of picture for each of my parents and it is good timing!


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 10, 2013)

What are the other subscription boxes that gave you scarves? I'm a scarf freak!


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today and I give it a big ol' MEH. The scarf is okay but I already have 2 grey scarves from other boxes this month and I do like the candle. The rest of it? I don't even know...I guess I'll eat the preserves but the soap smells bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was disappointed that I got the forest-scented Library of Flowers bubble bath in my LE box, so this is the same thing, really. It's more of a masculine smell, at least on me. I'll be gifting that I suppose. All in all, I'll probably cancel PS unless December is absolutely bonkers amazing.
Sorry had to post twice!

What are the other subscription boxes that gave you scarves? I'm a scarf freak!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 10, 2013)

> And everything is 30 or more, though there isn't a minimum purchase....BUT, if that is something you want, it's still a nice deal. I am trading for another because I wanted to get some kind of picture for each of my parents and it is good timing!


 Didn't we get popcanvas last winter too?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Sorry had to post twice! What are the other subscription boxes that gave you scarves? I'm a scarf freak!


 Fabfitfun had a cute gorjana scarf in their fall box.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 10, 2013)

U think gorjana has 30% off on vets day


----------



## MKSB (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry had to post twice!

What are the other subscription boxes that gave you scarves? I'm a scarf freak!
Ha! The FabFitFun fall box had a Gorjana scarf: http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/10/fall-fabfitfun-vip-box-review-coupon-code/

Also the October Fair Treasure had a grey scarf: http://mommysplurge.com/subscription-box-review/october-fair-treasure-review/

For what it's worth, I am a fan of both those subscriptions thus far. This was my first FFF box and I will get use from just about everything in it, and Fair Treasure sends me lovely things every month from different parts of the world. I have worn all their accessories and had many compliments on them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Subscriptions like those are honestly part of the reason I'm thinking of cancelling PS. They just aren't delivering anything original lately and I'm not getting use out of a lot of the stuff they include.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today and I give it a big ol' MEH. The scarf is okay but I already have 2 grey scarves from other boxes this month and I do like the candle. The rest of it? I don't even know...I guess I'll eat the preserves but the soap smells bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was disappointed that I got the forest-scented Library of Flowers bubble bath in my LE box, so this is the same thing, really. It's more of a masculine smell, at least on me. I'll be gifting that I suppose. All in all, I'll probably cancel PS unless December is absolutely bonkers amazing.
So glad someone else is meh too. I feel like a weirdo amongst all of the happiness. lol


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 11, 2013)

I can track my box by reference finally! Its still in california though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hoping my ipsy bags show up soon to make waiting for this a little less hard, lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 11, 2013)

Does the scarf have tassles on the ends? I like to sew mine together to make infinity scarves, so just wondering.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 11, 2013)

I was very much so happier with this box than with October.

-I LOVE pine scented stuff and I use bar soap for part of my shower routine, so yay!

-The candle was nice and big and already making my house smell yummy without having lit it. 

-The Lands End wine tote will probably be be filled with wine or treats and then given away at my work Christmas Party. I don't mind wine totes, but I'm not much of a white canvas tote girl.

-I used the nail polish wipes this morning--AMAZING! The smell is almost non-existent and they're oily as opposed to dry your skin out stink. Very awesome. 1 wipe took off more than one hand's worth of dark polish.

-I love scarves--and to fill the need ebay has furnished me with many cheap China scarves, but this is HUGE--I love it. I wish the print was more visible on the back side, but no whoop. And if I got tired of the color, it's acrylic so I could totally dye it later. 

-The jam looks interesting. I am not much of a preserve kinda person [sourdough toast and Kerrygold butter are fantastic], so this may also be re-gifted.

Out of curiosity--did anyone get a different style scarf?


----------



## smarchese (Nov 11, 2013)

LOVE this box!  Too bad it'll be my last though due to the price increase....

If anyone is looking to trade their canvas pop gift card, I still have and would be willing to give Gorjana &amp; Griffin, Shoptiques, or Stitch Fix (Not sure if they expire?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smarchese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE this box!  Too bad it'll be my last though due to the price increase....

If anyone is looking to trade their canvas pop gift card, I still have and would be willing to give Gorjana &amp; Griffin, Shoptiques, or Stitch Fix (Not sure if they expire?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Messaged you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 11, 2013)

Not that this has to do with the Nov box, but has anyone else gotten their first Stitch Fix? Mine was scheduled for the 13th but I just got an email saying it's already shipped! Which is fine with me =)


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 11, 2013)

> Not that this has to do with the Nov box, but has anyone else gotten their first Stitch Fix? Mine was scheduled for the 13th but I just got an email saying it's already shipped! Which is fine with me =)


 I got mine Friday and loved everything in it. I posted what I got in the stitch fix discussion.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 11, 2013)

My box arrived at the post office so I'll be picking it up this week. But from the looks of what's inside I think I'll be selling the whole box, or at least trading all of it. Sigh.


----------



## DorotaD (Nov 11, 2013)

> Got my box! Gray/black scarf, Nice candle, and Peach nail polish remover. Love! ETA - in regards to the soap, I might just open it and use as an air freshener in the bathroom or something like that. I love the scent of pine but I'm not a fan of bar soap.


 Rats! Of course I'm in love with the first box I am not getting since I cancelled my sub last month. Sigh.... C'est last vie!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 11, 2013)

My box is in Chicago. Now just a side trip to WI before it comes back me in Illinois. And for the person who asked about Stitch fix mine was scheduled food the 13th got the notice today and I should have it Thursday. How much you want to bet this shows the same day as PS, Birchbox and the birchbox home box. It's gonna look like I went on a shopping spree! Lol good thing conscious box hasn't shipped yet


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Rats! Of course I'm in love with the first box I am not getting since I cancelled my sub last month. Sigh.... C'est last vie!

I know the feeling, I have cancelled Birchbox TWICE, and both times they very next box was all that I ever wanted in a sub box (excuse my exaggeration but you know what I mean). I'm not going to resub but it does break my heart to think about it.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Just tried the preserves. They were tasty, but strongly on the strawberry side so that was a little disappointing. My roommate seems to like the soap and since I always shower after him, I do like the lingering smell of it when I get to the bathroom but it's definitely not something I would use on myself. Overall I think I am using more of the items in this box than the last but... still hoping that December makes me wish I renewed. (Even though I won't, because a 33% success rate would not be what I want to spend that much money on! Lol)


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box is in Chicago. Now just a side trip to WI before it comes back me in Illinois. And for the person who asked about Stitch fix mine was scheduled food the 13th got the notice today and I should have it Thursday. How much you want to bet this shows the same day as PS, Birchbox and the birchbox home box. It's gonna look like I went on a shopping spree! Lol good thing conscious box hasn't shipped yet
Thank you for posting this!  It made me look at the status of my box... it also hit Chicago this afternoon (so I'll probably get it Thursday... the same day my Stitchfix is scheduled to arrive).  Our PSMH and Stitchfix boxes are keeping each other company!

On a side note, it is snowing today and my yard is completely covered in white.  It looks like a regular winter wonderland outside....


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just tried the preserves. They were tasty, but strongly on the strawberry side so that was a little disappointing. My roommate seems to like the soap and since I always shower after him, I do like the lingering smell of it when I get to the bathroom but it's definitely not something I would use on myself. Overall I think I am using more of the items in this box than the last but... still hoping that December makes me wish I renewed. (Even though I won't, because a 33% success rate would not be what I want to spend that much money on! Lol)
I tried the preserves on toast yesterday and had the same feeling.  I love strawberries but thought it'd have a better depth of flavor than it did.  It'll get eaten though.  My bf said he'd use the soap.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for posting this!  It made me look at the status of my box... it also hit Chicago this afternoon (so I'll probably get it Thursday... the same day my Stitchfix is scheduled to arrive).  Our PSMH and Stitchfix boxes are keeping each other company!

On a side note, it is snowing today and my yard is completely covered in white.  It looks like a regular winter wonderland outside.... 
Yes! Thanks @tiffanys! This prompted me to check my tracking too....hoping we get these Wednesday!

I cannot believe it is still snowing....should make the commute home fun!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for posting this!  It made me look at the status of my box... it also hit Chicago this afternoon (so I'll probably get it Thursday... the same day my Stitchfix is scheduled to arrive).  Our PSMH and Stitchfix boxes are keeping each other company!

On a side note, it is snowing today and my yard is completely covered in white.  It looks like a regular winter wonderland outside.... 
Oh, I'm so jealous of the snow you're getting! I'm in Southern Oklahoma and we hardly ever get snow. My daughter keeps asking when its going to snow (shes 3) and I have to tell her, very brokenheartedly, never. Haha.  It snows sometimes, but its mostly just hard, icy snow and not enough for kids to actually play in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Also jealous that you'll be getting your box so soon, lol. Mine will probably be here Saturday hopefully. Maybe Monday. Unless by some miracle it goes a little faster!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And everything is 30 or more, though there isn't a minimum purchase....BUT, if that is something you want, it's still a nice deal. I am trading for another because I wanted to get some kind of picture for each of my parents and it is good timing!
wanna trade mine. I am sure I wont use my Canvas POP card


----------



## asor2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey there! My box doesn't arrive until Wednesday (my birthday!) but I literally joined this website just to see if anyone would like to trade codes. I would love to trade a shoptiques, stitch fix, charm and chain or even castagram (throwback, I know..but it doesn't appear to have an expiration on it) code for more canvaspop codes! Message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

I went on hiatus from the forum so I could be totally surprised by the box! It arrived today which was really surprising since tracking still doesn't show it due for two more days.

I loved this box! I'm wearing the wrap and have the candle burning right now. The bar soap is the only so-so item for me because I don't use bar soaps but they're nice to tuck into drawers and I love the scent. Yay!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went on hiatus from the forum so I could be totally surprised by the box! It arrived today which was really surprising since tracking still doesn't show it due for two more days.

I loved this box! I'm wearing the wrap and have the candle burning right now. The bar soap is the only so-so item for me because I don't use bar soaps but they're nice to tuck into drawers and I love the scent. Yay! 



 
How cool.  But how did it arrive when the USPS was closed today?  I'm a little jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How cool.  But how did it arrive when the USPS was closed today?  I'm a little jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's a mystery to me. It wasn't there when I went to get my coffee and it was when I went to get lunch. 





None of the other mail was delivered. Maybe only packages were?


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 11, 2013)

Curiously Amanda- I private messaged you re: possible trade


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry, I meant Asor 2...


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, I meant Asor 2...
No worries.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a mystery to me. It wasn't there when I went to get my coffee and it was when I went to get lunch. 





None of the other mail was delivered. Maybe only packages were?
WOW.  Maybe the FedEx USPS packages are treated differently.  Interesting.  I gave up hope on today due to holiday.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

I am desperately seeking a stitch fix code! I PMed both of you ladies who posted itt about trading! If anyone else has one I also have a couple gorjana codes!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW.  Maybe the FedEx USPS packages are treated differently.  Interesting.  I gave up hope on today due to holiday.
I think I just found the answer - http://www.fedex.com/us/service-guide/holiday-schedule.html

Apparently FedEx has a normal delivery schedule on Veterans Day. But it confuses me since I thought SmartPost was delivered by USPS?


----------



## CSCS (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm SO excited for this box! Does anyone know if the CanvasPop thing is a true gift certificate and we can stack it on the current '$30 off your first order' promo code? http://www.retailmenot.com/view/canvaspop.com


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 11, 2013)

I am absolutely perplexed and delighted that some of you received your boxes today.  I thought the final phase was always the USPS?


----------



## hererrac1 (Nov 11, 2013)

by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm SO excited for this box! Does anyone know if the CanvasPop thing is a true gift certificate and we can stack it on the current '$30 off your first order' promo code? http://www.retailmenot.com/view/canvaspop.com
I placed an order and wasn't allowed to combine with another offer...still a nice Chritmas gift...

And, hi btw! My first post, but longtime lurker!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am absolutely perplexed and delighted that some of you received your boxes today.  I thought the final phase was always the USPS?
So did I ... maybe that changes if USPS is on holiday? Either way, really happy I received it today!


----------



## CSCS (Nov 11, 2013)

Likewise! Well, 11th post or so but longtime lurker as well. Living vicariously through others helps me curb my compulsions to GET MORE STUFF.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Edit: Argh, that was directed at you hererrac1, I still obviously haven't gotten the hang of this posting thing, hah.


----------



## hererrac1 (Nov 11, 2013)

No worries, I read ALL the posts! Plus, I'm finding it difficult by way of my phone!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 11, 2013)

> I placed an order and wasn't allowed to combine with another offer...still a nice Chritmas gift... And, hi btw! My first post, but longtime lurker!


 Welcome to MUT!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 11, 2013)

> It's a mystery to me. It wasn't there when I went to get my coffee and it was when I went to get lunch.Â
> 
> None of the other mail was delivered. Maybe only packages were?


 Hey I'm in Portland too!!


----------



## summerflood (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone gotten off the waiting list yet - or are the waiting list people still waiting? Ha. I have been checking my account every day, but it still stays I'm getting the Dec box....


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm in love with the...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



scarf!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in love with the...
Looks fantastic on you!  You really know how to tie it well.  Impressive.  Can't wait to ge


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 11, 2013)

Please tell us how you tied that scarf... It looks super cute!!


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 11, 2013)

Aww thanks! In the first photo I just draped it around me. In the second photo safety pinned the ends together and used it like an infinity scarf. I know I'm going to get a lot of use out if it. I love it more in person!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Aww thanks! In the first photo I just draped it around me. In the second photo safety pinned the ends together and used it like an infinity scarf. I know I'm going to get a lot of use out if it. I love it more in person!


 Great Idea with the safety pins- I'm totally going to style my scarves that way- Thanks Girly!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I'm in love with the...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ahhh! I love how large this scarf is. I travel for conferences &amp; this is perfect for traveling...for the plane, for cold meeting rooms, etc. I love the print. so excited to get this!


----------



## celticjade (Nov 11, 2013)

> Please tell us how you tied that scarf... It looks super cute!!


 Yeah, love the scarf, but I don't know how to wear them! The infinity look is cool. Also, is it proper, or okay to wear a scarf without a jacket? I know that sounds silly, but I actually don't know.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, love the scarf, but I don't know how to wear them! The infinity look is cool.

Also, is it proper, or okay to wear a scarf without a jacket? I know that sounds silly, but I actually don't know.
I'm in your boat which is probably why I'm "meh" about it. I wear short sleeves year round... I feel like a scarf would look funny. lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2013)

I love that scarf! Makes me wish I was still subscribed to popsugar. Hopefully I can find i on the trade threads!


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Yeah, love the scarf, but I don't know how to wear them! The infinity look is cool. Also, is it proper, or okay to wear a scarf without a jacket? I know that sounds silly, but I actually don't know.


 I live in Southern California, so I don't always wear a jacket (it was 80 degrees today!). I usually just rock a scarf with a t shirt or sweater.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey I'm in Portland too!!
Fabulous!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

> Yeah, love the scarf, but I don't know how to wear them! The infinity look is cool. Also, is it proper, or okay to wear a scarf without a jacket? I know that sounds silly, but I actually don't know.


 Yes. I don't even own a real jacket. I have an ankle-length wool coat, cotton hoodies, and polarfleece zip-ups. I wear scarves year-round a lot. Or at least when I remember. OTOH, I also wear sparky fuchsia eyeshadow and glitterbomb and acid green metallic nail polish to my office job for a bank at the tender age of fortysomething, so my idea of appropriate may not be yours.


----------



## celticjade (Nov 11, 2013)

> I live in Southern California, so I don't always wear a jacket (it was 80 degrees today!). I usually just rock a scarf with a t shirt or sweater.


 Awesome. I'll have some fun trying out the scarf :0)


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 11, 2013)

Living in Chicago I get to track my package's monthly trip to Chicago, then onto its usual weekend in Wisconsin (I hear it's lovely this time of year) and back to me in Chicago allegedly to be delivered this upcoming Thursday. I will never understand how it's cheaper for SmartPost to send the package to New Berlin which is roughly 100 miles north of Chicago instead of taking it from the FedEx depot in Chicago to one of the many, many postal centers in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. I know the Fort Dearborn Post Office is the 8th Circle of Hell but the 24/7/365 one on Harrison in the Loop is nice and convenient.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes. I don't even own a real jacket. I have an ankle-length wool coat, cotton hoodies, and polarfleece zip-ups. I wear scarves year-round a lot. Or at least when I remember. OTOH, I also wear sparky fuchsia eyeshadow and glitterbomb and acid green metallic nail polish to my office job for a bank at the tender age of fortysomething, so my idea of appropriate may not be yours.
Hahahahaha! That is awesome


----------



## kalmekrzy (Nov 12, 2013)

> Fabulous!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm also from Portland.


----------



## jenannagain (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey everyone - I'd love to trade my CanvasPop for a Charm &amp; Chain.  Let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenthefish (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a STITCH FIX coupon code that I'd love to get rid of in exchange for the Canvas Pop code! Pleeease PM me if you've got one!

I wonder if I can stack the Canvas Pop codes so that I don't have to pay for shipping twice...which is still $14...


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a different color scarf? I think I like the orange one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Nov 12, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten a different color scarf? I think I like the orange one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The only variant items are the candle (Naughty or Nice) and the nail polish remover wipes (mine were Spring Fresh and I think there have been a few others mentioned...lavender for sure). I am having a tough time with the scarf since it is only "printed" on one side, but I think I will try my hand at some safety pins!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Yes. I don't even own a real jacket. I have an ankle-length wool coat, cotton hoodies, and polarfleece zip-ups. I wear scarves year-round a lot. Or at least when I remember. OTOH, I also wear sparky fuchsia eyeshadow and glitterbomb and acid green metallic nail polish to my office job for a bank at the tender age of fortysomething, so my idea of appropriate may not be yours.


 You are my hero  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in love with the... scarf!






Nice! It looks like way more black and white scarves were sent out than the other colors.... or maybe they are all black and white and the other colors I've seen are other options on the website? I was kinda hoping for a green one... or even orange, but black and white is VERY cute. I think I'll be getting my box today. I've been watching youtube vids on how to 'style your scarf'. I swear, the lead up to receiving a subscription box is the best part of subscribing.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm 90% sure those are the other colors avail on the website. I *think* if there had been a variation on those we'd have seen it by now.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I'm in love with the...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Looks great I can never figure out how to tie them!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Living in Chicago I get to track my package's monthly trip to Chicago, then onto its usual weekend in Wisconsin (I hear it's lovely this time of year) and back to me in Chicago allegedly to be delivered this upcoming Thursday. I will never understand how it's cheaper for SmartPost to send the package to New Berlin which is roughly 100 miles north of Chicago instead of taking it from the FedEx depot in Chicago to one of the many, many postal centers in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. I know the Fort Dearborn Post Office is the 8th Circle of Hell but the 24/7/365 one on Harrison in the Loop is nice and convenient.


Here here! Us Chicago girls need to gang up on them. Or at the very least we should get bonus cheese curds from Wisconsin


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here here! Us Chicago girls need to gang up on them. Or at the very least we should get bonus cheese curds from Wisconsin 
Yes! I think I said this last month...bring us cheese curds, sausage &amp; some New Glarus Red Ale for good measure!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm also from Portland.
Yay!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 12, 2013)

We'll have to compare - mine is in New Berlin now....I'm in Milwaukee.  I keep thinking I *should* get it today since its lonly 15 minutes away, but because it has to go to the USPS yet - I'm guessing maybe not until tomorrow at the earliest.

I'll send you my portion of cheese, beer and sausage.....I moved here a year ago and ate/drank enough of both that I barely fit in any of my clothes - lol.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 12, 2013)

Originally Posted by jbird1175 Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* 




Here here! Us Chicago girls need to gang up on them. Or at the very least we should get bonus cheese curds from Wisconsin 
Yes! I think I said this last month...bring us cheese curds, sausage &amp; some New Glarus Red Ale for good measure!


I was at the CLE/GB game last month and the hot dogs had cheese injected into them, not what a Chicagoan was expecting to bite into. I will however take extra beer in compensation for that gastric horror.

Perhaps we can set up a diversion on the Edens and catch the truck before it crosses the border?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

Another PDXer right over here, too! We seem to be all over this board today. And my box should be delivered today!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another PDXer right over here, too! We seem to be all over this board today. And my box should be delivered today!
We've infiltrated the board! 





I hope you love it!


----------



## buhdderkupp (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We'll have to compare - mine is in New Berlin now....I'm in Milwaukee.  I keep thinking I *should* get it today since its lonly 15 minutes away, but because it has to go to the USPS yet - I'm guessing maybe not until tomorrow at the earliest.

I'll send you my portion of cheese, beer and sausage.....I moved here a year ago and ate/drank enough of both that I barely fit in any of my clothes - lol.
I'm in Wauwatosa - I'm also hoping I get mine today, but preparing to not actually get it tomorrow - USPS seems to just like to disappoint me. But yay for all us midwest gals here!


----------



## s112095 (Nov 12, 2013)

I fail to understand the reason for this. Least my box could do is stop at the cheese castle since it is going to hang out in wisconsin for no apparent reason


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I'm in Wauwatosa - I'm also hoping I get mine today, but preparing to not actually get it tomorrow - USPS seems to just like to disappoint me. But yay for all us midwest gals here!


 I'm in WI and mine left New Berlin yesterday and is apparently in my city. But it just says in transit. Plus the mail already came and no packages. :-(


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 12, 2013)

Haha, cheese castle stop would be nice, it sure does take a while to get our boxes. Expecting mine Friday, maybe Thursday! I'm so excited for it


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 12, 2013)

I JUST got my box 20 minutes ago! I got the Naughty candle and the Lemon scented polish remover wipes. Also, I didn't get the little booklet that explains stuff. I've looked EVERYWHERE for it, because I can't believe they'd not put it in there. It's no big deal, it's just weird. 

Here's some info on the wipes, they were the first thing I used and oh boy are they diff than I'm used to. First of all, they are very thin, they have a LOT of oil in them as well. They say they remove all 10 nails with 1 wipe but I had some very chunky glitter on my nails and it took me 3 wipes. The oil smells good and it left my nails feeling strong and shiny. I wouldn't use these for glittery nails, but for plain polish, they are great! I'm sticking with my good ole acetone for glitter moving forward. HOWEVER, I had to touch my mouse a couple times during the polish removal process and everywhere I touched it kinda melted a little. I thought it was just oil on the mouse so I wiped it off... but no, it's sticky and when I scratched at it a thin layer of black plastic came off under my nail... .moral of the story is, be careful. The oil is potent.


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2013)

The boxes do seem to take a round about way to some of our houses.  Mine was 15 minutes from my house on Friday and now it's travelled about an hour away.  Oh well it should be delivered tomorrow and I'm excited to get it!


----------



## Shauna825 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yay!  Mine is "out for delivery" today!  I can't wait


----------



## Shauna825 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm also from Portland.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We've infiltrated the board! 





I hope you love it!
Me too!


----------



## liabear (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Living in Chicago I get to track my package's monthly trip to Chicago, then onto its usual weekend in Wisconsin (I hear it's lovely this time of year) and back to me in Chicago allegedly to be delivered this upcoming Thursday. I will never understand how it's cheaper for SmartPost to send the package to New Berlin which is roughly 100 miles north of Chicago instead of taking it from the FedEx depot in Chicago to one of the many, many postal centers in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. I know the Fort Dearborn Post Office is the 8th Circle of Hell but the 24/7/365 one on Harrison in the Loop is nice and convenient.




Hahaha I just came here to ask about this! I live in the South Loop, this is my second month for my popsugar subscription and the first time I thought my package had gotten lost! Then on Saturday I noticed it was back in New Berlin again! I wonder what the point of that is? 



 Seems like a waste of time/money.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha I just came here to ask about this! I live in the South Loop, this is my second month for my popsugar subscription and the first time I thought my package had gotten lost! Then on Saturday I noticed it was back in New Berlin again! I wonder what the point of that is? 



 Seems like a waste of time/money.

Sadly this is completely normal with PopSugar, SmartPost and Chicago deliveries. I can't recall getting packages from anywhere else that have come by SmartPost so I'm not sure who the rate-limiting component is in this trifecta of slow. Whenever I see SmartPost listed as a delivery method this clip always pops into my head:


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha I just came here to ask about this! I live in the South Loop, this is my second month for my popsugar subscription and the first time I thought my package had gotten lost! Then on Saturday I noticed it was back in New Berlin again! I wonder what the point of that is? 




 Seems like a waste of time/money.

My Pop Sugar box spends a few days south of Atlanta before it gets to me.   All told the journey takes 10 days on good months and 14 days for bad months.  I just stopped checking and am always happy to be surprised when it finally shows up.


----------



## dehemmi (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww thanks! In the first photo I just draped it around me. In the second photo safety pinned the ends together and used it like an infinity scarf. I know I'm going to get a lot of use out if it. I love it more in person!
The way you put the scarf together is so cute! Great idea with the safety pins. I'm pretty petite so when I tried on the scarf, it looked HUGE on me. I do love a chunky scarf, but I couldn't figure out how exactly to wear it. I will try the infinity scarf idea! Thanks so muchh.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The only variant items are the candle (Naughty or Nice) and the nail polish remover wipes (mine were Spring Fresh and I think there have been a few others mentioned...lavender for sure). I am having a tough time with the scarf since it is only "printed" on one side, but I think I will try my hand at some safety pins!
I definitely agree with the print being only on one side. I feel like for how much the scarf is, it should be printed on both. I was gifted another scarf like that and it gets annoying when I wrap it around, it'll show printed and non-printed sides.


----------



## celticjade (Nov 12, 2013)

> I JUST got my box 20 minutes ago! I got the Naughty candle and the Lemon scented polish remover wipes. Also, I didn't get the little booklet that explains stuff. I've looked EVERYWHERE for it, because I can't believe they'd not put it in there. It's no big deal, it's just weird.Â  Here's some info on the wipes, they were the first thing I used and oh boy are they diff than I'm used to. First of all, they are very thin, they have a LOT of oil in them as well. They say they remove all 10 nails with 1 wipe but I had some very chunky glitter on my nails and it took me 3 wipes. The oil smells good and it left my nails feeling strong and shiny. I wouldn't use these for glittery nails, but for plain polish, they are great! I'm sticking with my good ole acetone for glitter moving forward. HOWEVER, I had to touch my mouse a couple times during the polish removal process and everywhere I touched it kinda melted a little. I thought it was just oil on the mouse so I wiped it off... but no, it's sticky and when I scratched at it a thin layer of black plastic came off under my nail... .moral of the story is, be careful. The oil is potent.Â


 What is this Acetone in which you speak? I love glitter polish, but can never get it off, so I sadly avoid it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

> What is this Acetone in which you speak? I love glitter polish, but can never get it off, so I sadly avoid it.


 It's just classic nail polish remover, but I swear by using glue -- two coats of plain old Elmer's school glue -- as a peel-off base coat for glitters. I did two coats of glue, two coats of Zoya Freja, one coat of Sephora Formula X Thunder, and one coat of Seche Vite Saturday, and I was able to just slide it off afterwards. It's not super long-lasting, but that's the point for me: Short-lived manis with quick'n'easy removal.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is this Acetone in which you speak? I love glitter polish, but can never get it off, so I sadly avoid it.
LMAO go to Target (or Red-Dot Boutique as I call it). They have it in the nail section, it's the FASTEST way to get polish off your hands because it's very strong... on the downside, it will dry your nails out - and pretty much anything it comes in contact with.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was at the CLE/GB game last month and the hot dogs had cheese injected into them, not what a Chicagoan was expecting to bite into. I will however take extra beer in compensation for that gastric horror.

Perhaps we can set up a diversion on the Edens and catch the truck before it crosses the border?
LOVE this idea!  We should totally hijack the truck before it takes our boxes on a 4 day trip to Wisconsin and back!  Seriously - my box hit Chicago yesterday, New Berlin today, and estimated delivery is Friday.  It drives me nuts!


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO go to Target (or Red-Dot Boutique as I call it). They have it in the nail section, it's the FASTEST way to get polish off your hands because it's very strong... on the downside, it will dry your nails out - and pretty much anything it comes in contact with.
i love that you call target the Red-Dot Boutique!! i'm so stealing that!!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love that you call target the Red-Dot Boutique!! i'm so stealing that!!!
It's your for the taking.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love that you call target the Red-Dot Boutique!! i'm so stealing that!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO go to Target (or Red-Dot Boutique as I call it). They have it in the nail section, it's the FASTEST way to get polish off your hands because it's very strong... on the downside, it will dry your nails out - and pretty much anything it comes in contact with. 

I'm stealing it too.  I love the Red-Dot Boutique!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Glitter polish is the worst. I can't get it off to save my life. But I am going to try the elmer glue method... do you find it at least lasts for one full day?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

> Glitter polish is the worst. I can't get it off to save my life. But I am going to try the elmer glue method... do you find it at least lasts for one full day?


 Yep! I do my nails at night after I take a shower, and it lasts through a full workday with no problem. I usually take it off on the bus on the way home just because I can. I don't know how it would fare if you took a shower in the morning, though.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 12, 2013)

I am totes regretting canceling my popsugar out of anger last month. THIS was the box I'd wanted. Sigh.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 12, 2013)

I now can't wait for the December and Holiday LE boxes so that I can forget about November's.

Also, hehe @ Red Dot Boutique. I love me some RDB!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My Pop Sugar box spends a few days south of Atlanta before it gets to me.   All told the journey takes 10 days on good months and 14 days for bad months.  I just stopped checking and am always happy to be surprised when it finally shows up.   
Oh my gosh, yes! My box always goes to Ellenwood, then Atlanta, then Kennesaw, back to Atlanta, then finally to me in Vinings. Oh my gosh. it drives me bananas


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

The Pacific Northwest tour: Troutdale ten minutes from Portland, then to Kent three hours away in Washington to hand over to USPS, then back to Portland for delivery.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Pacific Northwest tour: Troutdale ten minutes from Portland, then to Kent three hours away in Washington to hand over to USPS, then back to Portland for delivery.
I know that well! It's so painful to watch the delivery tracking.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 12, 2013)

mine shows up on fedex tracking as out for delivery as of 9:30am...its 8:00pm...no mail (at all...) post office is working today right?


----------



## bskeggs (Nov 12, 2013)

got my box today! I like the scarf/ wrap better in person than in the spoilers, but agree it would be better if the print was on both sides. I know popsugar wasn't sending the color variations but I would have loved it even more in green! I had been hoping for the "nice" candle but got "naughty". it seemed a little too masculine to me at first, but I'm starting to really like it. it's a nice change from the sweeter scented candles I usually gravitate towards.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 12, 2013)

I got my box today with the following variations.  And my thoughts....

Peach Nail polish removers.  They actually smell pretty good.  I would have loved lemon or lavender. 

Nice Candle: I wanted the Nice scent, since I'm more of a vanilla coconut sugar candle gal.  Anyway, my wick was all mashed down into the candle and the entire candle slid out of the jar (which isn't a big deal), that happens sometimes with B&amp;BW candles.  I'm keeping the candle (not gifting it) so no biggie.

Bare Chips:  Sea Salt Carmel.  My boyfriend nearly ate them all while I unpacked my box!  I just saw these at my grocery store this past weekend, so at least I know where I can pick up more. Sheesh.

Soap: The boyfriend commented: "who would give this to a lady?"  He's going to use it, he liked the smell.

Jam:  Meh.  I just bought that cookie butter stuff at trader joes that everyone talks about, so I might slap that and some jam on some graham crackers.  My boyfriend will probably eat the most of jam.  I'm not much of a toast person.

Scarf: Love it!  It snowed here tonight and tomorrow is supposed to be cold so I'm might just wrap myself up in this an wear it to work tomorrow.  It's so cozy and soft.  I got a gray &amp; black scarf.  I think we figured that's what everyone got.

Wine tote:  I think my boyfriends comments might sum it up: 

Him: "What is that.....a feed bag...for a horse?"

Me: "Noooo, it's NOT a feed bag for a horse!" said as I unfolded it and he saw how small it is

Him: "Oh, it's a feedbag for a cat?!"

Me: "Ugh...no....look!"  I get up and slide a bottle of wine into the tote and show him.

Him: "Ohhhhhhhhhhh.............it's a feedbag for a lush."




He kills me.


----------



## polarama (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine arrived today. I got the Naughty candle and the Spring Fresh polish remover.  We devoured the apple chips--I really liked them.

LOVE the scarf, and I can use the wine tote w/a bottle of wine as a holiday party hostess gift.  Overall, I liked this box better than last month's!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today with the following variations.  And my thoughts....

Peach Nail polish removers.  They actually smell pretty good.  I would have loved lemon or lavender. 

Nice Candle: I wanted the Nice scent, since I'm more of a vanilla coconut sugar candle gal.  Anyway, my wick was all mashed down into the candle and the entire candle slid out of the jar (which isn't a big deal), that happens sometimes with B&amp;BW candles.  I'm keeping the candle (not gifting it) so no biggie.

Bare Chips:  Sea Salt Carmel.  My boyfriend nearly ate them all while I unpacked my box!  I just saw these at my grocery store this past weekend, so at least I know where I can pick up more. Sheesh.

Soap: The boyfriend commented: "who would give this to a lady?"  He's going to use it, he liked the smell.

Jam:  Meh.  I just bought that cookie butter stuff at trader joes that everyone talks about, so I might slap that and some jam on some graham crackers.  My boyfriend will probably eat the most of jam.  I'm not much of a toast person.

Scarf: Love it!  It snowed here tonight and tomorrow is supposed to be cold so I'm might just wrap myself up in this an wear it to work tomorrow.  It's so cozy and soft.  I got a gray &amp; black scarf.  I think we figured that's what everyone got.

Wine tote:  I think my boyfriends comments might sum it up: 

Him: "What is that.....a feed bag...for a horse?"

Me: "Noooo, it's NOT a feed bag for a horse!" said as I unfolded it and he saw how small it is

Him: "Oh, it's a feedback for a cat?!"

Me: "Ugh...no....look!"  I get up and slide a bottle of wine into the tote and show him.

*Him: "Ohhhhhhhhhhh.............it's a feedbag for a lush."*





He kills me. 


Bahahahahahaha!!!  If I had gotten this box I totally would have been tempted to sling it around my neck and hunt down a long straw.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

Whoo, got my box!  Peach nail remover wipes and Nice candle (in related news, I have a seasonal t-shirt that has "Nice" across the boobs.  Everyone else wanted the Naughty t-shirts because they seemed like they were more fun, but, uh, a shirt that tells that *world* that I have a nice rack, even if it's not true?  I'll take it.  And then promptly lose it!  Actually, I somehow ended up with two of them, and I'm not sure where either one is).  I'm actually thinking about rehoming everything but the jam and nail polish wipes, though. I have about a dozen scarves, including a couple of wraps, and I only wear a couple of them. I probably won't wear this one.  I can't burn candles because of kitty concerns.  I'm not a wine drinker.  I can't use bar soap due to allergies.  The sad thing is that I saw the box spoilers and thought it looked like a great box, but now that I have it in my hands, I'm just kind of meh over it.  Maybe I'm just having a burned out evening, and everything will look much better Thursday (tomorrow is going to be even worse than today).


----------



## wurly (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha I just came here to ask about this! I live in the South Loop, this is my second month for my popsugar subscription and the first time I thought my package had gotten lost! Then on Saturday I noticed it was back in New Berlin again! I wonder what the point of that is? 



 Seems like a waste of time/money.
Me too! I live in the South Loop, but I work in the burbs and I get mail delivered at work because the postal service in my neighborhood is the pits. Have you been to the Mariano's on 16th yet? It is sooo good and there are lots of cheeses to try.


----------



## KayArrEff (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Him: "Ohhhhhhhhhhh.............it's a feedbag for a lush."

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Bahahahahahaha!!!  If I had gotten this box I totally would have been tempted to sling it around my neck and hunt down a long straw.  

Oh now there's an idea! My boyfriend has one of those Strawz construction kits (he's 26 going on 8.)  Maybe I should just use that to build a long straw and carry the tote around like a purse at parties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually, I'm planning to fill it with a nice corkscrew and a couple other booze-y gifts for a friend of mine for Christmas.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glitter polish is the worst. I can't get it off to save my life. But I am going to try the elmer glue method... do you find it at least lasts for one full day?
I have such trouble with it also!  Even acetone remover hasn't helped me!!  I can get my glitter polish to last 2-3 days though, when using a topcoat.  I don't have an hour to spend removing nail polish!


----------



## bskeggs (Nov 12, 2013)

also, I would love to trade the canvaspop code for stitchfix!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoo, got my box!  Peach nail remover wipes and Nice candle (in related news, I have a seasonal t-shirt that has "Nice" across the boobs.  Everyone else wanted the Naughty t-shirts because they seemed like they were more fun, but, uh, a shirt that tells that *world* that I have a nice rack, even if it's not true?  I'll take it.  And then promptly lose it!  Actually, I somehow ended up with two of them, and I'm not sure where either one is).  I'm actually thinking about rehoming everything but the jam and nail polish wipes, though. I have about a dozen scarves, including a couple of wraps, and I only wear a couple of them. I probably won't wear this one.*  I can't burn candles because of kitty concerns.*  I'm not a wine drinker.  I can't use bar soap due to allergies.  The sad thing is that I saw the box spoilers and thought it looked like a great box, but now that I have it in my hands, I'm just kind of meh over it.  Maybe I'm just having a burned out evening, and everything will look much better Thursday (tomorrow is going to be even worse than today).
I hope this doesn't sound terrible, but I love burning candles. I also have a cat. In her adolescence, she got up onto a counter she wasn't supposed to, saw a dancing flame and thought "Oooh, that looks interesting!" Then came crying to me with a singed eyebrow. Her skin wasn't burned, just the long eyebrow hairs and it freaked her out. That was when she was one or two years old. She's 15 and has never touched a candle since. =o)


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope this doesn't sound terrible, but I love burning candles. I also have a cat. In her adolescence, she got up onto a counter she wasn't supposed to, saw a dancing flame and thought "Oooh, that looks interesting!" Then came crying to me with a singed eyebrow. Her skin wasn't burned, just the long eyebrow hairs and it freaked her out. That was when she was one or two years old. She's 15 and has never touched a candle since. =o)

#CatLessons


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope this doesn't sound terrible, but I love burning candles. I also have a cat. In her adolescence, she got up onto a counter she wasn't supposed to, saw a dancing flame and thought "Oooh, that looks interesting!" Then came crying to me with a singed eyebrow. Her skin wasn't burned, just the long eyebrow hairs and it freaked her out. That was when she was one or two years old. She's 15 and has never touched a candle since. =o)
We've had the eyebrow-singeing.  And the whiskers-singeing.  It didn't teach them anything except "Oh, hey, there was something that I looked at the last time light flickered like that.  What was it?  Can't remember.  Only one solution:  Check it out again, but closer this time!"


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We've had the eyebrow-singeing.  And the whiskers-singeing.  It didn't teach them anything except "Oh, hey, there was something that I looked at the last time light flickered like that.  What was it?  Can't remember.  Only one solution:  Check it out again, but closer this time!"  
Awww poor kitties! I guess some never learn LOL


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm actually happy that we got the soap...I've used bar soap for ever. I haven't used it yet, but am a little worried because as a kid I was allergic to christmas trees...maybe I'll ease into it...

Scarf is not my style, but I am still excited for it. Its super comfortable for my freezing room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krash (Nov 12, 2013)

I got my box today. I love the scarf more in person (much softer than it looked in pictures). Lavender nail polish removers, yummy apple chips, candle in nice. Soap looks pretty still wrapped in my bathroom, can't figure what else to do with it. Jam is probably good, I'm sure my husband will love it. Not sure what to do with the wine tote. Overall, I'm happy with everything! Looking to trade the canvas pop code for a stitch fix code. I just got my first fix and kept the whole box. Hoping I can find another code to help with the cost a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liabear (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today.

I love the scarf more in person (much softer than it looked in pictures).
Lavender nail polish removers, yummy apple chips, candle in nice. Soap looks pretty still wrapped in my bathroom, can't figure what else to do with it. Jam is probably good, I'm sure my husband will love it. Not sure what to do with the wine tote. Overall, I'm happy with everything!

Looking to trade the canvas pop code for a stitch fix code. I just got my first fix and kept the whole box. Hoping I can find another code to help with the cost a bit




If you haven't found anyone to trade yet I'm your girl! Stitch fix cuts off at a 14 and I'm a 16 so I can't use it haha and I'm hoping to use canvas pop for a christmas gift. PM me if you're still looking!


----------



## liabear (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! I live in the South Loop, but I work in the burbs and I get mail delivered at work because the postal service in my neighborhood is the pits. Have you been to the Mariano's on 16th yet? It is sooo good and there are lots of cheeses to try.
No I haven't! I'm in a dorm for the time being so I try eating here (eta: as in the meal plan) as much as possible haha. I'll keep that in mind next time I go out shopping with people though 



 I probably should have mine delivered to the burbs too, my mother lives out there still and I work retail out there so I go stay with her over the weekends, but then I'd have to wait until fridays to get my mail and I'm so impatient


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! I live in the South Loop, but I work in the burbs and I get mail delivered at work because the postal service in my neighborhood is the pits. Have you been to the Mariano's on 16th yet? It is sooo good and there are lots of cheeses to try.
They're putting in a new Mariano's near me (I'm in Lincoln Square) and it will be 3 blocks walking. I'm going to be in serious pantry trouble once it opens


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're putting in a new Mariano's near me (I'm in Lincoln Square) and it will be 3 blocks walking. I'm going to be in serious pantry trouble once it opens
NEIGHBORS! Ravenswood Manor here...I am anxiously awaiting for that Mariano's to open! I go to the one off Western but having one in within walking distance will be great. Then I can at least walk off the croissant donut that I always snag from the bakery. Damn that bakery.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NEIGHBORS! Ravenswood Manor here...I am anxiously awaiting for that Mariano's to open! I go to the one off Western but having one in within walking distance will be great. Then I can at least walk off the croissant donut that I always snag from the bakery. Damn that bakery. 
Oh wow!!! You are really close to me!  Generally we're lazy and just hit the Jewel on Lincoln, but we've been trying to do more cooking, so having it close by will be awesome. Have you discovered the wonder that is Gene's deli counter?  There is waaay too much good food in this neighborhood!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my box and managed to stay spoiler free! I will use everything. I'm jazzed about the candle (naughty) as it smells kinda like a sexy guy. The soap I love and will use for hand soap in the bathroom. Smells like Christmas! The scarf is great, large, soft, stylish. I have tons of homemade strawberry jam leftover from wedding favors for my sister's wedding, but we will get to it eventually. The nail polish remover sounds promising. I'll be taking the apple snacks on a flight this Friday to tide me over, I love caramel! Overall, I'm pleased and not upset I resubbed for a year.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Oh wow!!! You are really close to me! Â Generally we're lazy and just hit the Jewel on Lincoln, but we've been trying to do more cooking, so having it close by will be awesome. Have you discovered the wonder that is Gene's deli counter? Â There is waaay too much good food in this neighborhood!


 Oh yea, I love Gene's! Their schnitzel is so good! I am surprised I didn't gain 382 lbs when I first moved here. My favorite shop in the square is Merz Apothecary though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm super happy with the pine soap. I love pine and I definitely want to smell like pine! No sarcasm.

But with that in mind is a good looking guy going to walk up to me and say, "you smell lovely today," no, probably not. I'm okay with that.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 13, 2013)

Woohoo! My box got to my local PO! Fiiiiiiinally!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo! My box got to my local PO! Fiiiiiiinally!
Mine too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone know what stores sell Illume candles? I think I've seen them at Anthropologie and little boutique stores, but is there a store (like Nordstrom, Macys, etc.) that any of you have seen these naughty/nice candles at? It's driving me crazy that I only have nice...I need naughty to make my life complete!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Oh wow!!! You are really close to me! Â Generally we're lazy and just hit the Jewel on Lincoln, but we've been trying to do more cooking, so having it close by will be awesome. Have you discovered the wonder that is Gene's deli counter? Â There is waaay too much good food in this neighborhood!


 I had to write and say I grew up in Frankfort. Where route 30 and route 45 cross. There is a Marianios there that opened about 6 months ago. When we go back to visit parents it always interesting to see how things have changed even in a short time period!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Chicago ladies, Lincoln Park over here. No good grocery stores in my hood so I end up either going to Dominick's at Clybourn/Division on my way home from work or Mariano's on Western when I have a hair appointment. But with Dominick's closing in December I'm going to have to start going to Trader Joe's, Treasure Island or The Market Place on Division (ick). I'm not sure why but I've never been a fan of Jewel. I would love to have a Mariano's over here. But with Dominick's closing they've been having some crazy sales. Last week they had Buy One/Get One For 10 Cents on half the liquor section


----------



## wurly (Nov 13, 2013)

> Hi Chicago ladies, Lincoln Park over here. No good grocery stores in my hood so I end up either going to Dominick's at Clybourn/Division on my way home from work or Mariano's on Western when I have a hair appointment. But with Dominick's closing in December I'm going to have to start going to Trader Joe's, Treasure Island or The Market Place on Division (ick). I'm not sure why but I've never been a fan of Jewel. I would love to have a Mariano's over here. But with Dominick's closing they've been having some crazy sales. Last week they had Buy One/Get One For 10 Cents on half the liquor section :gulp: Â


 They had a sale on liquor????!!!! I have to check out my Dominick's!!!


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I'm super happy with the pine soap. I love pine and I definitely want to smell like pine! No sarcasm. But with that in mind is a good looking guy going to walk up to me and say, "you smell lovely today," no, probably not. I'm okay with that.


 I totally agree! The soap is such a pleasant surprise. I usually don't use bar soap, but this stuff smells so good. I've used it twice in the shower now and it just makes me feel in the holiday spirit. I hope some of the subscribers on here who don't usually use bar soap will still give it a try. In general, I am really trying to use this subscription to try things that are out of my usual routine. I've only gotten two boxes so far. Already I'm wearing nail polish, gold jewelry, a printed scarf and using bar soap (all things I don't normally do.) I hope I eventually get things I typically prefer (like silver jewelry) but trying new stuff is really fun. Don't think I'll be using the canvas gift card though, since you have to spend so much more money to actually buy something.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2013)

> Does anyone know what stores sell Illume candles? I think I've seen them at Anthropologie and little boutique stores, but is there a store (like Nordstrom, Macys, etc.) that any of you have seen these naughty/nice candles at? It's driving me crazy that I only have nice...I need naughty to make my life complete!


 Their website has a store locator function - http://www.illumecandles.com/c-276-naughty-nice.aspx


----------



## s112095 (Nov 13, 2013)

My box is finally with my suburb PO. I love Mariano's but wish the one closest to me didn't have to have police help for people trying to get there every morning.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They had a sale on liquor????!!!! I have to check out my Dominick's!!!

That was the response I got from everyone.


----------



## wendylouwho (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll trade my Canvas Pop card for a Stitch Fix card if anyone's interested!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wendylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll trade my Canvas Pop card for a Stitch Fix card if anyone's interested!
The Canvas Pop cards are not unique - from what others are posting in the actual trades discussion, unfortunately.


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Their website has a store locator function - http://www.illumecandles.com/c-276-naughty-nice.aspx


 Thanks!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Canvas Pop cards are not unique - from what others are posting in the actual trades discussion, unfortunately.
This and the fact that it doesn't stack with promos makes it hold no value for me and adds nothing to the box. I didn't have to sub to popsugar to get 30$ off canvaspop, you know what I mean? They should have made it a real giftcard. I would have used it then. =o(


----------



## beautyjunkie305 (Nov 13, 2013)

I would like to trade my Stitch Fix Code for Shoptiques Code.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 13, 2013)

Got my box today! I love it! I got the candle in Naughty and the nail polish remover in Lemon. The candle really does smell like an attractive man.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Yes! I think I said this last month...bring us cheese curds, sausage &amp; some New Glarus Red Ale for good measure!


I like the way you think! This would be worth the trip.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I was at the CLE/GB game last month and the hot dogs had cheese injected into them, not what a Chicagoan was expecting to bite into. I will however take extra beer in compensation for that gastric horror. Perhaps we can set up a diversion on the Edens and catch the truck before it crosses the border?


I think there are enough of us


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 13, 2013)

Just got my box, I got the candle in Naughty, and ohmygosh I love it. It reminds me of the Mahogany Teakwood candle from B&amp;BW, which is one of my all time favorite scents. I love the scarf/wrap/whatever, now I just have to learn how to wear it correctly


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 13, 2013)

I hate candles but omg this naughty one smells incredible!! I was going to gift it to a friend...nope, not happening anymore!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today! I love it! I got the candle in Naughty and the nail polish remover in Lemon. The candle really does smell like an attractive man.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Ha! I love that description for the candle!


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 13, 2013)

Btw the person who suggested using the wine tote as a flat iron holder...that was BRILLIANT! Got my box today and immediately hung the wine tote on my doorknob. Now it holds my curling rod and mini straightener. It's perfect.


----------



## liabear (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Canvas Pop cards are not unique - from what others are posting in the actual trades discussion, unfortunately.
What! That's such a pain, I just traded my stitch fix for one without knowing that (not that I was going to use the stitch fix, so it doesn't matter, but still




). What's the point then? I thought it was an actual gift certificate.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What! That's such a pain, I just traded my stitch fix for one without knowing that (not that I was going to use the stitch fix, so it doesn't matter, but still



). What's the point then? I thought it was an actual gift certificate.
I dont know. I haven't confirmed it myself.  There is a real "trades" thread for PopSugar where it was discussed -  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 13, 2013)

I live in a crappy apartment and my vanity area is a makeshift collection of stuff in my bedroom...I always get irritated with finding a convenient way to store my flat iron so the tote was indeed perfect for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shabs (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, the canvas pop code is the same for everyone.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



POP+ 9388x7n2uy3


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 13, 2013)

Ladies, happy dance, mine is out for delivery! Cough cough, may need to be home on time today...


----------



## liabear (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, the canvas pop code is the same for everyone. POP+
9388x7n2uy3
Oh noooooooooooo that really is the same code 



 Really disappointed with popsugar, if it's all the same code then it can just be shared with whoever so it kind of loses the value of... you know... the whole paying for a subscription box thing.... I was hoping that by getting a second one I'd be able to stack them and the ridiculously expensive canvas print would be manageable.


----------



## alexandrad (Nov 13, 2013)

@beautyjunkie305 , I just sent you a PM about trading if you're still interested!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 13, 2013)

I should be getting my box tomorrow! I'm surprised it shipped to me so fast!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh noooooooooooo that really is the same code 



 Really disappointed with popsugar, if it's all the same code then it can just be shared with whoever so it kind of loses the value of... you know... the whole paying for a subscription box thing.... I was hoping that by getting a second one I'd be able to stack them and the ridiculously expensive canvas print would be manageable.
Well, that does remove a lot of the value. I'm a little surprised as well, since this means that coupon code can easily drift onto the deal sites and then CanvasPop will be hit with everyone trying to use it unless they attempt to match up PSMH subscribers to the code. (Which they likely won't.)


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 13, 2013)

Everybody see this?


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everybody see this? 



I would do it, if we could pick the color of the necklace.  I figure they'll just send everyone gold like normal and I HATE gold!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 13, 2013)

I wish we were all getting it--I'd wear either color but oh well. Hope the rest of the box is nice. Maybe I can trade for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish we were all getting it--I'd wear either color but oh well. Hope the rest of the box is nice. Maybe I can trade for it




I'm also wondering if they are doing this as an incentive because so many people cancelled after the price hike?


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everybody see this? 


I already have both of those necklaces from Baublebar.  They are cute, but nothing I would go out of my way to get.  I got them for $10 each when they were a Buried Bauble.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tip--will keep an eye out on baublebar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 13, 2013)

S



> Got my box today! I love it! I got the candle in Naughty and the nail polish remover in Lemon. The candle really does smell like an attractive man.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Same variations for me, and I agree @ attractive man.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 13, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!


----------



## aquaria527 (Nov 13, 2013)

I FINALLY got mine! Peach remover and naughty candle. Wish I had gotten the Nice (the Naughty woodsy scent is a little too intense for me and I'm not a big fan of that incense-y kind of smell) but other than that (and the wine tote, which I think is sort of hilarious and ridic) I'm pretty happy with the box.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery as well!  Looks like the Chicago girls and Wisconsin girls get their box on the same day - whether they are 15 minutes or 90 miles from New Berlin!!


----------



## buhdderkupp (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery too, yay for packages!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Mine is out for delivery as well!Â  Looks like the Chicago girls and Wisconsin girls get their box on the same day - whether they are 15 minutes or 90 miles from New Berlin!!


 I got mine today! Central Wisconsin!


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That was the response I got from everyone.





Oh my GOD.  I would be in serious trouble with this sale. Or really I would just have a wonderful, fully-stocked bar for the holidays!  So jelly!


----------



## shopgirl85 (Nov 13, 2013)

I got my box today, which is a day earlier than the tracking said! Yay! I love the scarf and I know we will use the edible items here. I was hoping for a Nice candle and lavender nail wipes, but of course I got Naughty and lemon wipes. Oh well.... the Naughty candle smells much better than I thought it would. I haven't figured out what I'm using the wine tote for yet and if I will even keep it or gift it. DH is getting the pine sop in his Christmas stocking this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got my box today! Peach nail wipes and Nice candle. I didn't get the apples though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got my box! Peach nail wipes, red wine tote, and nice candle. I'm loving the scent of the candle!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bevin79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today! Peach nail wipes and Nice candle. I didn't get the apples though






I didn't get them either!


----------



## liabear (Nov 13, 2013)

My tracking hasn't updated since 8am yesterday, when it said it's "in transit" in Chicago... c'mon, all the other Chicago girls seem to be getting theirs today, why is mine not out for delivery? 



 I only ever have this issue with my popsugar box, all my other mail gets here fine... I'm too impatient for this hahaha. Is the scarf warm enough for windy city winters or is it a lighter one? I know some people from hotter states were talking about wearing it with a t-shirt so I'm hoping it's not too thin.


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 13, 2013)

Got my box. I received the candle in nice and the nail wipes in spring fresh. This is the first box that I'm disappointed in and I've been a subscriber for a while. I set my expectations high since I thought this box would be great because of the price increase. The most disappointing thing is the canvaspop coupon code. They should of had unique codes. I'm hoping next month is better.


----------



## jmc8683 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm referring to this box as the box to make you the holiday tree. I got the spring fresh wipes, which leaked. The naughty candle smells like a man's cologne note. The soap is...well, forest smelling. Lol. I will be gifting several items to people. Also- anyone with food allergies, be careful with the apples. I had one chip last night and within five minutes was covered in hives and a rash. I'm allergic to random, weird things and thought these were okay because it said no preservatives (I'm very sensitive to preserved foods). No idea on these though.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking hasn't updated since 8am yesterday, when it said it's "in transit" in Chicago... c'mon, all the other Chicago girls seem to be getting theirs today, why is mine not out for delivery? 



 I only ever have this issue with my popsugar box, all my other mail gets here fine... I'm too impatient for this hahaha. Is the scarf warm enough for windy city winters or is it a lighter one? I know some people from hotter states were talking about wearing it with a t-shirt so I'm hoping it's not too thin.
haha i know what you mean, I grew up in Michigan on Lake Huron so it gets pretty chilly. Honestly, by itself, I would say no. While it is much thicker than a normal summer scarf, it isn't thick enough to battle below freezing weather. Pair it with a sweater and parka and you're going to go though!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

Did anyone who got this box also get the NM box??? Lemme tell ya, if anyone thinks this bar soap is strong it doesn't even compare to the pine scented candle in the NM box!!!! Can you say aaacchhhhoooo??!!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 13, 2013)

Despite FedEx promising Thursday as the delivery date my box actually arrived yesterday, so I just picked it up from the package room.

-Red wine tote

-Black and white scarf

-Spring Fresh polish remvoer

-Nice candle

I really like the scent of the candle. It smells like something I just can't place, maybe B&amp;BW's Warm Vanilla Sugar line? The scarf is a lot softer than I was expecting.

All in all a very good box.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Despite FedEx promising Thursday as the delivery date my box actually arrived yesterday, so I just picked it up from the package room.

-Red wine tote

-Black and white scarf

-Spring Fresh polish remvoer

-Nice candle

I really like the scent of the candle. It smells like something I just can't place, maybe B&amp;BW's Warm Vanilla Sugar line? The scarf is a lot softer than I was expecting.

All in all a very good box.
I just got my box too and it had the Nice candle as well. It DOES smell like warm vanilla sugar, I knew it smelled familar!!!

I actually really liked this box, it had a couple of giftable items (that pine soap and preserves) and the wine holder will work wonderful when I travel to France next year. 

The scarf is probab;y the largest scarf I've ever owned and I love it, at first I thought it would drown me, but I love its versatility.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 13, 2013)

I just got mine today and I'm happier than I thought I would be with it. It's all the stuff I would never buy for myself but I love getting. Surprisingly I love the pine scented soap and I got the 'naughty' candle which indeed does smell like an attractive man. Very satisfied with this and I'm already excited for December too!


----------



## miss6aby (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a shoptique gift card and would like to trade for a canvas pop one. Lemme know!


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone else ordered a gift box with the free necklace code? I just ordered the gift with the code provided and I'm worried, because there was no confirmation that the necklace would be included. It just subtracted .40 cents from my total. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## broneisia (Nov 13, 2013)

I am willing to trade my code from this months box for a bauble bar code ! Anyone interested ?


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was at Macy's today and the saleswoman and I were both wearing the scarf. We agreed Popsugar is awesome and she high fived me. My husband thought it was so funny that I'm like a member of a secret society or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

> The Canvas Pop cards are not unique - from what others are posting in the actual trades discussion, unfortunately.





> What! That's such a pain, I just traded my stitch fix for one without knowing that (not that I was going to use the stitch fix, so it doesn't matter, but still :icon_neut ). What's the point then? I thought it was an actual gift certificate.





> I dont know. I haven't confirmed it myself. Â There is a real "trades" thread for PopSugar where it was discussed - Â https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials


 This is the word on the streets


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

> I was at Macy's today and the saleswoman and I were both wearing the scarf. We agreed Popsugar is awesome and she high fived me. My husband thought it was so funny that I'm like a member of a secret society or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's so cool!! I'm gonna keep an eye out now!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh yea, I love Gene's! Their schnitzel is so good! I am surprised I didn't gain 382 lbs when I first moved here. My favorite shop in the square is Merz Apothecary though





Oh yeaah! I wish they had later hours. I always end up in there with my boyfriend so he can buy shaving stuff (he's crazy and shaves with an old fashioned straight razer), and I'm super picky so I pick out his shaving scents. I then bore him while I stand around and sniff all the perfume


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *broneisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am willing to trade my code from this months box for a bauble bar code ! Anyone interested ?
which code?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2013)

Popsugar swaps thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials


----------



## broneisia (Nov 14, 2013)

> which code?


 I don't remember what month but it's like 30%off or something maybe 20%


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *broneisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

which code?



I don't remember what month but it's like 30%off or something maybe 20% It turns out the Canvaspop codes are all the same, so anyone can use it and it isn't really traceable now...


----------



## MKSB (Nov 14, 2013)

Well ladies, I talked a lot of crap about this box but then I used that wrap/scarf over the last few days while I was traveling and it really came in handy. I also like the scent of my candle and I tried out the nail polish remover and really liked it. I'm still not a fan of the rest of the box but at least now I do feel as though I got my money's worth for this one. I think that for December I'm going to try to stay away from the spoilers and keep an open mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: BTW, I got the scarf in black/white, the candle in Nice and the wipes in Lavender. I'm going to gift the wine tote and throw the preserves in the cupboard for when I run out of things to put on my toast. Heh. I still hate that they gave us that BS canvaspop coupon but I will live. The apple chips will go to someone at work, I am not a fan.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

I am burning the Naughty candle and it smells amazing! I ate the apple chips and they were good, but I think I like the plain ones better. The wrap is cute and I am excited to wear it. I love the oil based removers...even though they take longer, I love how happy they leave my nails. Super happy with this box, even more so now that Ive had a chance to play with things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 14, 2013)

I wore my new scarf out when my friends took me for a birthday dinner, yay!!! We should all wear it in our profile pics lol


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I may have to buy the naughty candle to go with the nice one.....it's too odd to have one without the other!!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 14, 2013)

> I think I may have to buy the naughty candle to go with the nice one.....it's too odd to have one without the other!!


Yessss! I agree! I got the nice candle in my box too. I really wanted the naughty one, so I'm thinking I'm gonna have to buy it now. It needs to be reunited with its nemesis in my living room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 14, 2013)

> Yes. I don't even own a real jacket. I have an ankle-length wool coat, cotton hoodies, and polarfleece zip-ups. I wear scarves year-round a lot. Or at least when I remember. OTOH, I also wear sparky fuchsia eyeshadow and glitterbomb and acid green metallic nail polish to my office job for a bank at the tender age of fortysomething, so my idea of appropriate may not be yours.


 OMG!!!!!! You are my hero! I wear sparkle everything in my mid thirties and there is light humor in the office about it.


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well ladies, I talked a lot of crap about this box but then I used that wrap/scarf over the last few days while I was traveling and it really came in handy. I also like the scent of my candle and I tried out the nail polish remover and really liked it. I'm still not a fan of the rest of the box but at least now I do feel as though I got my money's worth for this one. I think that for December I'm going to try to stay away from the spoilers and keep an open mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: BTW, I got the scarf in black/white, the candle in Nice and the wipes in Lavender. I'm going to gift the wine tote and throw the preserves in the cupboard for when I run out of things to put on my toast. Heh. I still hate that they gave us that BS canvaspop coupon but I will live. The apple chips will go to someone at work, I am not a fan.
I got off the waitlist (just found out) and initially wasn't excited about it at ALL. But your post gives me hope!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my box yesterday. My variations:

Naughty candle - it does smell like men perfume a bit - my husband liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd have preferred the Nice candle, reading it smells like warm vanilla sugar...

Lemon nail polish remover

Black / white scarf

Pine soap - definitely a pine scent, which I like but will give to my husband

Strawberry / Blackcurrant Cream Preserves - we eat a lot of preserves in winter, so I'm excited to try this one

Overall - though not my favorite box, it's a good one - I will gift a few of the items


----------



## cupcaketara (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm a longtime lurker, haha, and just found out this will be my first box so I thought I'd join the conversation! I signed up right before the price increase and marked yes for the wait list...I'm excited to see what this box is like! Has anyone come up with any creative ideas for the wine tote? I don't really...tote wine much, so I'll probably use it as a gift for someone this Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cupcaketara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I'm a longtime lurker, haha, and just found out this will be my first box so I thought I'd join the conversation! I signed up right before the price increase and marked yes for the wait list...I'm excited to see what this box is like! Has anyone come up with any creative ideas for the wine tote? I don't really...tote wine much, so I'll probably use it as a gift for someone this Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It makes a great flat iron/curling iron holder, if you have something to hang it on in a convenient spot! That's the purpose mine is serving. Alternatively, it might be decent storage for remotes or something like that?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 14, 2013)

I :heart: my scarf! I can't wait to wear it tomorrow on the airplane to Mexico!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 14, 2013)

Would anyone like to trade the Pine soap for my Canvaspop code? I LOVE the soap--anything pine or cranberry scented and I am in heaven!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would anyone like to trade the Pine soap for my Canvaspop code? I LOVE the soap--anything pine or cranberry scented and I am in heaven!
Canvaspop codes aren't unique, unfortunately.


----------



## mpatt01 (Nov 14, 2013)

I finally received my box.  This month is just OK for me.  I will use everything, but there is nothing I'm excited about.  I'm glad the soap isn't very strong.  I'm not a huge fan of pine scents, but this might be OK.  The wine tote will come in handy because I always take wine as a hostess gift.  How cute would those canvas totes be if they were engraved?  I think the wrap looks cute in the pictures I've seen, but I don't know if I can pull it off.  I will give it a try. I got the nice candle and I'm thrilled about that.  I really need to start burning these candles.  I still have the candles we recieved last October....the candle with the rose petals.  Off the top of my head, i can think of 17 unused candles I have.  This makes 18.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2013)

Apparently there is a difference between a gift _card_ and a gift _voucher_.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

That irks me so much, so many companies are doing that now. If you want to send out a discount, fine. CALL IT A DISCOUNT, NOT A GIFT CARD.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 14, 2013)

I just ordered the 12x12 Instagram print from Canvas Pop. It is an image I captured of my sister and husband right as they were being announced at their wedding. I've been trying to figure out a nice gift that's not so expensive so hopefully this is a winner! It was $23.95 with the discount and shipping.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my box last night. Love the feel of the scarf/wrap. Mine is the black and grey. I got the Ni e candle and lemon nail wipes. I'm thinking the soap will go in the main bathroom for Christmas. I'll have a house full of people for both eve and day so it should be a nice touch.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I




my scarf! I can't wait to wear it tomorrow on the airplane to Mexico!
That looks awesome on you!  I need to learn to tie a scarf like that stat!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 14, 2013)

I got my box yesterday!!! It was a wonderful surprise after a busy day at work. I am beyond happy that I did not get the lavender nailpolish remover but the spring fresh. I got the Nice candle and it smells amazing!!!!! Kind of reminded me of doughnuts lol maybe I was just hungry after work. The apple chips are not my favorite. They tasted too sweet...idk not sure didnt enjoy. But I really like the bar soap it reminded me of childhood memory, when I was a child my dad took us on a car ride through a Christmas light festival in CA. And we rolled our windows down and it smells exactly like the soap....that fresh, wintery, cold, pine smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the scarf/wrap!!! I can't wait to try the preservatives on French toast! Overall loved the box, don't really care for the canvas discount or the wine tote. But this has been one of my favorite boxes from popsugar.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 14, 2013)

[@]utgal2004[/@] It's so easy! I found a link on Pinterest with a lot of fun ways to tie scarfs and this one in particular is simple.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@utgal2004 It's so easy! I found a link on Pinterest with a lot of fun ways to tie scarfs and this one in particular is simple.
Awesome!  Off to Pinterest I go...


----------



## janaelisa (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  Off to Pinterest I go...
Well we won't be seeing her for about 48 hours ...


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *janaelisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well we won't be seeing her for about 48 hours ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I



my scarf! I can't wait to wear it tomorrow on the airplane to Mexico!
Its looks great on you!!  Have an amazing trip


----------



## s112095 (Nov 14, 2013)

My box finally decided to wander its way to me. My variations are Nice(OMG so good) and peach.


----------



## buhdderkupp (Nov 14, 2013)

I got my box last night - my candle was "naughty" and the nail polish remover was in peach.


----------



## liabear (Nov 14, 2013)

My box still isn't out for delivery, it still just says it's in transit from tuesday morning... it's in the city though 



 I really hope it comes today or I won't be able to get it until Monday.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel like ...throw a scarf in the box and it's well received. I think the other 2 boxes w scarves were well liked


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like ...throw a scarf in the box and it's well received. I think the other 2 boxes w scarves were well liked

Haha, that is a general truth for me - give me a scarf and a candle and I'll be happy. I think I've loved every box (not just PS) I've gotten a scarf in!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ugh! My tracking says it was delivered to the local post office and to add an extra day (or TWO. ACK!) to get delivered to ME. I'm dyyyyying!


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 14, 2013)

I received my box last night and unfortunately, the safety seal on the preserves had been popped.  I contacted customer service but I am doubtful I will hear back.

Customer service on boxes I currently receive has been horrible so far.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I received my box last night and unfortunately, the safety seal on the preserves had been popped. Â I contacted customer service but I am doubtful I will hear back. Customer service on boxes I currently receive has been horrible so far.


 I'm sorry for you. I feel bad when things like this happen and the company doesn't bother helping. Popsugar has been hit and miss with me. I think it depends on who you get on the other end. I also don't think they answer every email. They have responded to some of mine and others have never been. I do hope they help you and can send another product. Nancy


----------



## artlover13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have been waiting for what seems like forever, but it's only the 14th. 

I love everything in the box! The scarf is so much better in person. I love that it is a medium gray with black, I was thinking it was much lighter.  And I love the Naughty candle scent for the holidays.  If I had received the Nice one - I would have gifted to my daughter who already has a room full of candles. 




So Naughty is mine!

I wondered what I would do with the tote other than the obvious, as many others had conjectured.  It's smaller than I thought it would be.  How cute would it be as a hostess gift with the preserves and a baguette and a pretty tartan bow?!


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I have been waiting for what seems like forever, but it's only the 14th.Â  I love everything in the box! The scarf is so much better in person. I love that it is a medium gray with black, I was thinking it was much lighter.Â  And I love the Naughty candle scent for the holidays.Â  If I had received the Nice one - I would have gifted to my daughter who already has a room full of candles.Â   So Naughty is mine! I wondered what I would do with the tote other than the obvious, as many others had conjectured.Â  It's smaller than I thought it would be.Â  How cute would it be as a hostess gift with the preserves and a baguette and a pretty tartan bow?!Â  :xmas:


 Ooh that's a brilliant idea  love it !!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered the 12x12 Instagram print from Canvas Pop. It is an image I captured of my sister and husband right as they were being announced at their wedding. I've been trying to figure out a nice gift that's not so expensive so hopefully this is a winner! It was $23.95 with the discount and shipping.
The discount being the $30 card in our box right?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm at CanvasPOP right now.

I'm a little annoyed the "gift card" is not really a gift.  You have to purchase an item.

If I try the smallest canvas item - and don't get it framed, the shipping will still cost $14.

Grateful, but not quite a gift.  I love the introduction to canvas pop, so loving it.  BUT would love to be able to try without purchase.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 14, 2013)

I love love love this box.  Ok, I love love love the scarf and candle.  But keep those coming!

I joined in July, so this is the first wearable item for me!  I love it.

I showered with the soap.  I thought it smelled just like the holidays.  Would I buy it again, probably not, but I'll be darned if I won't make the most of it. 

I thought the scent was nearly non-exsistent after I finished with the shower... I'll use everything and i love it.  I love having a wearable clothing item.  Ok "clothing" is a stretch.  It's an accessory, but it's so pretty.  I can even over look the annoying part that it's printed on just one side.  Weird, but so pretty.  I figure - for me, i'll be over that by the second time i wear it.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 14, 2013)

Is anyone else getting a bit of a Space Invaders vibe from the scarf? Hehehe



I kind of half want to keep it now just because of that.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 14, 2013)

Got off the wait list and am ending up getting this box which I originally didn't want but oh well. After reading everyone's thoughts, I'm actually excited! Love scarves and candles, I'll use the wine tote to hold my flat iron, remover wipes are always needed, and I will be using the "gift card" to buy a Christmas gift!! No clue what I'll do with the preserves.. I guess I'll see if my dad or boyfriend like it!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 14, 2013)

[@]Shauna999[/@], thank you!! I hope I get to relax! [@]RenoFab[/@], yes that is with the $30 discount and it's already marked down from like $75 to $30 or similar. I hope it looks awesome! I may make another purchase from them in the future!


----------



## smarchese (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my box today, no candle... Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Nov 14, 2013)

> I received my box last night and unfortunately, the safety seal on the preserves had been popped. Â I contacted customer service but I am doubtful I will hear back. Customer service on boxes I currently receive has been horrible so far.


 I bet you will hear back from Pop Sugar! My experience is that CS tends to be very responsive on replacing damaged or missing items.


----------



## IffB (Nov 14, 2013)

I am very happy with this box, glad I have 5 more prepaid months ahead!


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 14, 2013)

> I am very happy with this box, glad I have 5 more prepaid months ahead!


 OT but I love your avatar. He was my screen saver for months last year. He just warms my heart...lol.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 14, 2013)

I really like the scarf!


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 14, 2013)

Ops wrong pic


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am very happy with this box, glad I have 5 more prepaid months ahead!
Yes, I have 4 more and am happy about that fact!! If I am as happy with the next 4 as I have been with the last 2, I'll stick around for sure, especially since I'll be canceling most of my beauty subs when they run out (because makeup and skincare overload!!)


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Snolili (Nov 14, 2013)

I guess I didn't actually unsubscribe, becase today my PopSugar box appeared. I'm super happy with it. 

 I got the "naughty" candle and the lavender nail wipes. I wasn't super excited about the way the wipes performed, but I was wearing glitter polish, so I'll try it again.

The apple chips and jam were really tasty.

The wine tote will make a cute gift (with a bottle of wine in it).

I think I may pair the forrest soap with the forrest candle I got from yuzen for a gift, since I don't think I'll use the soap (though hubby would). I do like how the soap encourages you to not shower alone, lol.

I do agree that the scarf would be nicer if it were printed on both sides.  

I'm not going to use the canvas code tho...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

I was expecting to not like the soap, but it smells just like a  real christmas tree to me and I can't stop sniffing it! It's not the artificial pine I was worried about...but I don't want to use it because I think it's so cute in its little wrapper...


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 15, 2013)

I love the scarf!! It's so warm and cozy!!!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I didn't actually unsubscribe, becase today my PopSugar box appeared. I'm super happy with it. 

 I got the "naughty" candle and the lavender nail wipes. I wasn't super excited about the way the wipes performed, but I was wearing glitter polish, so I'll try it again.

The apple chips and jam were really tasty.

The wine tote will make a cute gift (with a bottle of wine in it).

I think I may pair the forrest soap with the forrest candle I got from yuzen for a gift, since I don't think I'll use the soap (though hubby would). I do like how the soap encourages you to not shower alone, lol.

I do agree that the scarf would be nicer if it were printed on both sides.  

I'm not going to use the canvas code tho...
It's hard getting glitter nail polish off period.. and this Canvas Code I don't get. I keep hearing it's not unique... Plus Groupon always has those really cheap!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 15, 2013)

I spent 30 minutes this morning looking for the "perfect" way to tie my scarf..Happy with the results though!


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Very Nice!


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 15, 2013)

I received my first box today and I am so disappointed. I don't like anything in it. I wish I had not signed up for three months. I hope December is better.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one who thought the caramel sea salt apple chips were disgusting. Well, other than my boyfriend. We tried to like them, but they just have an awful sour after taste. I do love the scarf; the Naughty candle is a bit too cologne-y, but still smells nice. I'd give this box a 2.5/5 stars in the rating system I just made up in my head.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





I spent 30 minutes this morning looking for the "perfect" way to tie my scarf..Happy with the results though!
Thanks for sharing this, I know what I am going to be doing this weekend!!


----------



## IffB (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OT but I love your avatar. He was my screen saver for months last year. He just warms my heart...lol.
Thanks, my daughter was "piggies obsessed" growing up.... actually, I still fear she one day will show up from college break with one on a leash!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 15, 2013)

I had no idea there were that many different ways. This is actually really helpful!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was expecting to not like the soap, but it smells just like a  real christmas tree to me and I can't stop sniffing it! It's not the artificial pine I was worried about...but I don't want to use it because I think it's so cute in its little wrapper...
I agree. It's not that stinky pine-sol like fake smell.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 15, 2013)

> I agree. It's not that stinky pine-sol like fake smell.Â


 well put!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 15, 2013)

I finally got my box today! I like the scarf and am wearing it in my new avatar/profile picture, but I never wear scarves so I'm not sure ill get much use out of this. Maybe once it gets colder here, lol. I really didn't like the apple chips. My kids will love them though! I'll use the nail polish removing wipes, but probably won't buy more. I do just fine with the cheap kind from Walmart. The naughty candle smells really good and the soap does, too. I haven't tried the preserves yet, but I'll be taking them to my dads tomorrow to share and see what we think. I'm pretty happy with this box and am ready for next months now!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I'm the only one who thought the caramel sea salt apple chips were disgusting. Well, other than my boyfriend. We tried to like them, but they just have an awful sour after taste. I do love the scarf; the Naughty candle is a bit too cologne-y, but still smells nice. I'd give this box a 2.5/5 stars in the rating system I just made up in my head.

You're not the only one! I thought I must be crazy since everyone seemed to love them, but my bag tasted like the apples were bad. It was gross. Only a few pieces tasted good, plus I never would have known they were supposed to be flavoured, let alone salted caramel flavoured. I'm a HUGE caramel and salted caramel fan so this was, sadly, the item in the box that I was the most excited to get. But when I tried them they were so terrible that I threw the rest away. I've had flavoured apple chips before that tasted fresh and had a nice apple flavour. But these ones tasted like the apples had shriveled up and died and some company decided to package their carcasses and try to pass them off as a product.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got my box today! I like the scarf and am wearing it in my new avatar/profile picture, but I never wear scarves so I'm not sure ill get much use out of this. Maybe once it gets colder here, lol. I really didn't like the apple chips. My kids will love them though! I'll use the nail polish removing wipes, but probably won't buy more. I do just fine with the cheap kind from Walmart. The naughty candle smells really good and the soap does, too. I haven't tried the preserves yet, but I'll be taking them to my dads tomorrow to share and see what we think. I'm pretty happy with this box and am ready for next months now!
looks nice!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got my box! I tried the apple chips...umm, I don't think I like them. They taste kinda weird.

Love the scarf! It's huge! The soap smells better than I thought it would but even so...not sure I will use it.

TGIF, y'all!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 15, 2013)

Yay! FINALLY got my box! I love everything except the apple chips but, that is okay because my friend LOVES apple chips.I think this is the first box where I know I will get use out of everything( well except the apple chips are going to my friend and the popcanvas thing is going in the trash since its not a unique code). Very happy! Can't wait to try the preserves on my toast tonight for my midnight snack!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're not the only one! I thought I must be crazy since everyone seemed to love them, but my bag tasted like the apples were bad. It was gross. Only a few pieces tasted good, plus I never would have known they were supposed to be flavoured, let alone salted caramel flavoured. I'm a HUGE caramel and salted caramel fan so this was, sadly, the item in the box that I was the most excited to get. But when I tried them they were so terrible that I threw the rest away. I've had flavoured apple chips before that tasted fresh and had a nice apple flavour. But these ones tasted like the apples had shriveled up and died and some company decided to package their carcasses and try to pass them off as a product.

I'm also a huge sea salt/caramel fan and so I was pumped to get these. What a let down! The definitely tasted spoiled or something.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm also a huge sea salt/caramel fan and so I was pumped to get these. What a let down! The definitely tasted spoiled or something.
They tasted like sour sweet potato chips.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 15, 2013)

> I finally got my box today! I like the scarf and am wearing it in my new avatar/profile picture, but I never wear scarves so I'm not sure ill get much use out of this. Maybe once it gets colder here, lol. I really didn't like the apple chips. My kids will love them though! I'll use the nail polish removing wipes, but probably won't buy more. I do just fine with the cheap kind from Walmart. The naughty candle smells really good and the soap does, too. I haven't tried the preserves yet, but I'll be taking them to my dads tomorrow to share and see what we think. I'm pretty happy with this box and am ready for next months now!


 Lindsey, the scarf looks really nice on you and I want you to know, a few years ago I would have said the same thing about not wearing scarves to much, but as time goes on and I get more scarves from boxes, friends, family well I find they go with the outfits I am wearing and can dress them up, keep me warm, comfort! I am enjoying them more and more! I am a die hard Steelers football fan and found this gold scarf that matches their colors and so when we go to the games each week, it is wrapped around my neck! Before I wouldn't have been caught dead wearing one! So enjoy! There are sites that will teach you how to wear too. . . .


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh how I wish I could've loved the scarf! Just not for me. I already have someone interested in buying it though. I ended up taking others advice and am using the wine tote as a holder for my curling wand and flat iron. Love the apple chips and preserves! Got the candle in Naughty which I'll save for when I move out. Otherwise I'm not super impressed this month. Considering canceling after the December box and only getting Stitch Fix which I really had fun getting and trying out! =)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

I didn't hate the apple chips, but I didn't love them. I have had the cinnamon ones before, and I liked those much better than these.


----------



## jmc8683 (Nov 15, 2013)

I know I said earlier I had an allergic reaction to the chips but they were disgusting too. I've only ever found one type of dried apple thÃ t tasted well and it was a nature box one.


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

I finally got to open my box yesterday (it arrived while I was out of town). This box was my mom's favorite because for the first time, I really wasn't a fan of many of the items and passed them on to her. I gave her the wine tote, Canvas Pop card, preserves, and chips. 

The scarf is nice, but mine smells really bad--kind of like a horse barn. It's gross, but fixable. I received the Nice candle and really liked it. I even went to the Illume website and ordered the Naughty candle. Something interesting I found out on their site is that the candles can be burned together to create a nice holiday smell. I will definitely give that a try when the second candle arrives. If anyone else wants to order, I found a coupon code that gives you 10% off your first order and free shipping: MOD10. 

Even though this box was not my cup of tea, I got my money's worth for it and was able to make my mom very happy, so I am satisfied. Looking forward to December's box!


----------



## polarama (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got to open my box yesterday (it arrived while I was out of town). This box was my mom's favorite because for the first time, I really wasn't a fan of many of the items and passed them on to her. I gave her the wine tote, Canvas Pop card, preserves, and chips. 

The scarf is nice, but mine smells really bad--kind of like a horse barn. It's gross, but fixable. I received the Nice candle and really liked it. I even went to the Illume website and ordered the Naughty candle. Something interesting I found out on their site is that the candles can be burned together to create a nice holiday smell. I will definitely give that a try when the second candle arrives. If anyone else wants to order, I found a coupon code that gives you 10% off your first order and free shipping: MOD10. 

Even though this box was not my cup of tea, I got my money's worth for it and was able to make my mom very happy, so I am satisfied. Looking forward to December's box!


Ooohh...burning the two at the same time--that is interesting!  Thanks for the tip and the code!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 16, 2013)

> I'm also a huge sea salt/caramel fan and so I was pumped to get these. What a let down! The definitely tasted spoiled or something.


 Agreed. Love salted caramel really disappointed by these chips


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 16, 2013)

I received the naughty candle and I was really excited, but when I burned it I couldn't smell_ _it from even two feet away. Did anyone else have this problem or just me?


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

> I received the naughty candle and I was really excited, but when I burned it I couldn't smell_Â _it from even two feet away. Did anyone else have this problem or just me?Â


 Yeah, they're not very potent at all. I prefer bath and body works 3 wick candles.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the naughty candle and I was really excited, but when I burned it I couldn't smell_ _it from even two feet away. Did anyone else have this problem or just me? 
Got nice, and couldn't smell it at all!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got nice, and couldn't smell it at all!

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the naughty candle and I was really excited, but when I burned it I couldn't smell_ _it from even two feet away. Did anyone else have this problem or just me? 

That sucks!!!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got nice, and couldn't smell it at all!
I thought I was the only one with weak nose! I got the Nice candle, and I could only smell it if I was sniffing directly above the burning wick...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 16, 2013)

My personal opinion is that soy wax candles don't have great throw. 

BB&amp;W uses vegetable wax and has a higher percentage of oil, which is why they are stronger/have better throw.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 16, 2013)

Another thing on the lack of scent... Some candles aren't scented all the way through. Just the outside wax. Yankee candles are only outer wax scented. BBW has scent all the way through. Not sure which category illume falls under, but it's an idea.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree about the candle. In fact, I forgot I'd lit mine until I read this post and realized--no scent.

When I have a candle like this I usually use it as a 'sachet' in a drawer or just put them on my nightstand so I can smell it while I sleep/wake up.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmmm. Looks like I need to try BBw candles! I usually get Yankee. My naughty candle does smell--I put it in my bedroom. The room is small so maybe that's why I can actually smell it.


----------



## flynt (Nov 16, 2013)

I got my box this week. Kind of one of my least favorite months.  I don't love the big item this month and the "gift card" left me really disappointed.

-Folk Art Wrap- I thought there weren't any color variations in this?  All of the pictures I've seen look black and white but mine def looks black and grey.  I have more then enough scarves and wraps considering I live in Florida so I put this on my trade list.

-Illume Candle - I received the Nice candle and the scent isn't very strong.  I thought it was related to the oil stains on the packaging, like maybe the perfume oil leaked out?  But the comments here make it seem like it's a general problem.

-Wine Tote - I usually bring wine for family functions so at least I'll have a fancy carrying container.  A two bottle container would have been better though.

-Preserves - Ooh, I do love fancy food and I am looking forward to trying this.

-Canvaspop card - I think it's bs that they sent us a coupon that could be used by anyone and I don't feel this should count towards the value of the box.  I haven't had any issues with the gift cards provided before but this is worthless.  A code that anyone can use is not a gift card!

-Soap and Paper Factory Soap - I'm thinking about including this in a work Christmas gift.  It's not really the cent for me.

-Nail Polish Remover - Super convenient! How did popsugar know I needed to take off my old polish but was out of cotton balls?  I got the spring fresh scent.

- Apple Chips - I thought they were tasty; I ate them while opening the box


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who didn't like the smell of the nice candle? Mine sure doesn't smell like vanilla or spice or anything like that. It's like a strange perfume-y scent, I don't know how to describe it. When I first opened my box I thought the smell was coming from the soap and was very surprised to realize that it was the candle. And I was hoping I'd get that one rather than the naughty candle. Boo-urns! I just don't seem to be having much luck with this box, haha


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box this week. Kind of one of my least favorite months.  I don't love the big item this month and the "gift card" left me really disappointed.

-Folk Art Wrap- I thought there weren't any color variations in this?  All of the pictures I've seen look black and white but *mine def looks black and grey*.  I have more then enough scarves and wraps considering I live in Florida so I put this on my trade list.

-Illume Candle - I received the Nice candle and the scent isn't very strong.  I thought it was related to the oil stains on the packaging, like maybe the perfume oil leaked out?  But the comments here make it seem like it's a general problem.

-Wine Tote - I usually bring wine for family functions so at least I'll have a fancy carrying container.  A two bottle container would have been better though.

-Preserves - Ooh, I do love fancy food and I am looking forward to trying this.

-Canvaspop card - I think it's bs that they sent us a coupon that could be used by anyone and I don't feel this should count towards the value of the box.  I haven't had any issues with the gift cards provided before but this is worthless.  A code that anyone can use is not a gift card!

-Soap and Paper Factory Soap - I'm thinking about including this in a work Christmas gift.  It's not really the cent for me.

-Nail Polish Remover - Super convenient! How did popsugar know I needed to take off my old polish but was out of cotton balls?  I got the spring fresh scent.

- Apple Chips - I thought they were tasty; I ate them while opening the box

My scarf is black and grey too. I think it might just be the lighting in some of the photos that have been posting that have been making it look like black and white.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 16, 2013)

My sisters and mine are both black &amp; grey too.,, I thought overall the box was alright. I plan on using a lot of the items as hostess gifts for the holidays- the wine tote &amp; candle. If I didn't already have a couple wine totes- I would've been happier with this month. I'm kinda over all the gift cards, I did enjoy being introduced to stitch fix though- Super fun!!


----------



## xoxcel6 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think all the scarves are black and grey. The lighting in the pictures made it appear to be black and white. With the exception of the "gift card" coupon, I liked the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have the Stitchfix code if anyone wants to trade with me. I slso have that stupid canvaspop one too.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 17, 2013)

> I have the Stitchfix code if anyone wants to trade with me. I slso have that stupid canvaspop one too.


 PMed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2013)

The naughty candle smells nice, but yeah, it is lightly scented compared to the BBW ones I am used to.


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all! Does anyone know how shipping works? I got an email that I was getting this month's box from the wait list early last week and since then, I haven't gotten any updates and no tracking number is listed on my page. Are they like Ipsy (i.e. shipping without sending tracking?). Interestingly, I'm not that excited about the box, but I _need _the soap and preserves by Friday for a birthday gift for someone at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 17, 2013)

> Hi all! Does anyone know how shipping works? I got an email that I was getting this month's box from the wait list early last week and since then, I haven't gotten any updates and no tracking number is listed on my page. Are they like Ipsy (i.e. shipping without sending tracking?). Interestingly, I'm not that excited about the box, but IÂ _needÂ _the soap and preserves by Friday for a birthday gift for someone at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 A lot of times Ill receive my PS tracking when it's almost there- you could use your PS subscription number to track by reference number via the fed ex website


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you!! I'll give that a shot!!


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Nov 17, 2013)

I have the Canvas pop code up for grabs.  Would love to trade for shoptiques, stitchfix or gorjana!  Preferably shoptiques!  If anyone is interested please PM me!  Thank you


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 17, 2013)

> I have the Canvas pop code up for grabs.Â  Would love to trade for shoptiques, stitchfix or gorjana!Â  Preferably shoptiques!Â  If anyone is interested please PM me!Â  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi! I'm sorry I didn't reply to your pm. I don't think the canvas pop codes are unique codes (as in I think we can all use the same one) so I didn't pm you to trade. but I will msg you my gorjana code later today anyway bc we agreed to trade and I won't be using it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi! I'm sorry I didn't reply to your pm. I don't think the canvas pop codes are unique codes (as in I think we can all use the same one) so I didn't pm you to trade. but I will msg you my gorjana code later today anyway bc we agreed to trade and I won't be using it.




Aw, you do not have to do that.  I did not realize that either! Honestly I have not even looked at the canvas pop card.  I just threw it in my closet. Thank you for responding.


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another thing on the lack of scent... Some candles aren't scented all the way through. Just the outside wax. Yankee candles are only outer wax scented. BBW has scent all the way through. Not sure which category illume falls under, but it's an idea.
Hm, that's interesting I didn't know that! We usually buy BBW candles, so that's why the lack of smell must have been so evident.


----------



## liabear (Nov 17, 2013)

So I FINALLY got my popsugar box today...

...and the candle leaked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It got on the label so there's a greasy stain and the inside looks weird (like the candle doesn't quite touch the outside of the glass but the oil did so theres like separated looking patches?) but it didn't show well on camera so... well, here's the outside for an idea.





This is super disappointing, I was looking forward to the candle the most. Mine came in Nice, not sure if I'm crazy about the smell.

The soap is nice. The smell is really strong but it smells natural. I got the nail polish remover in lemon, the packaging is super cute. The scarf is staticy and smells weird but it's cute as heck. Everything else was pretty okay.

My first month was exciting but this box was a let down. Between how long it took, the leaky candle, and and the weird scarf smell, the bombs outweighed the wins. Also disappointed that the canvaspop code isn't unique. I hope next month's isn't as disappointing.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 17, 2013)

> So I FINALLY got my popsugar box today... ...and the candle leaked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It got on the label so there's a greasy stain and the inside looks weird (like the candle doesn't quite touch the outside of the glass but the oil did so theres like separated looking patches?) but it didn't show well on camera so... well, here's the outside for an idea.
> 
> This is super disappointing, I was looking forward to the candle the most. Mine came in Nice, not sure if I'm crazy about the smell. The soap is nice. The smell is really strong but it smells natural. I got the nail polish remover in lemon, the packaging is super cute. The scarf is staticy and smells weird but it's cute as heck. Everything else was pretty okay. My first month was exciting but this box was a let down. Between how long it took, the leaky candle, and and the weird scarf smell, the bombs outweighed the wins. Also disappointed that the canvaspop code isn't unique. I hope next month's isn't as disappointing.


 Email PS &amp; I'm sure they'll send you another candle- PS is good about making things right when it comes to mishaps like this.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I FINALLY got my popsugar box today...

...and the candle leaked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It got on the label so there's a greasy stain and the inside looks weird (like the candle doesn't quite touch the outside of the glass but the oil did so theres like separated looking patches?) but it didn't show well on camera so... well, here's the outside for an idea.





This is super disappointing, I was looking forward to the candle the most. Mine came in Nice, not sure if I'm crazy about the smell.

The soap is nice. The smell is really strong but it smells natural. I got the nail polish remover in lemon, the packaging is super cute. The scarf is staticy and smells weird but it's cute as heck. Everything else was pretty okay.

My first month was exciting but this box was a let down. Between how long it took, the leaky candle, and and the weird scarf smell, the bombs outweighed the wins. Also disappointed that the canvaspop code isn't unique. I hope next month's isn't as disappointing.
My scarf had a weird smell and had lots of static as well. The nice candle smelled better than I expected but, was able to trade for naughty as well. I will burn them together and see. I really like how the soap smells but, I think I will try and get my husband to use it since it does kinda remind me more of a guy than girl soap.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 17, 2013)

> Hmmm. Looks like I need to try BBw candles! I usually get Yankee. My naughty candle does smell--I put it in my bedroom. The room is small so maybe that's why I can actually smell it.


 Thinking the same thing on the Bbw, need to try!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there a December thread yet?? I didn't know if there wasn't one or if I was missing it...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thinking the same thing on the Bbw, need to try!
The gals that work at Yankee come in and buy BBW candles, if that tells ya anything.  I think Yankee has great scents and pretty good candles but BBW candles (for the most part) are reliable.  And if you burn one and discover you hate it or can't smell it, you can return it.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 18, 2013)

So, I was playing around with the scarf tonight when I had an idea to belt it over my dress. I love it and thought I'd share....


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else getting a bit of a Space Invaders vibe from the scarf? Hehehe



I kind of half want to keep it now just because of that.

OMG totally, it screamed vintage Atari to me


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I was playing around with the scarf tonight when I had an idea to belt it over my dress. I love it and thought I'd share....




That looks adorable!!!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG totally, it screamed vintage Atari to me

Exactly!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That looks adorable!!!
Thank you!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ditto for the weird smell and the static!! I febrezed mine and it was okay. @jbird1175 That's a really cute way to wear that scarf!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Random FYI: the nail polish remover pads are amazing at removing super glue on fingers. I had a little DIY disaster involving super glue last night and I've never had anything take it right off that easily. Fingers feel great this morning.


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I was playing around with the scarf tonight when I had an idea to belt it over my dress. I love it and thought I'd share....





I love it!

I adore this scarf, it's so warm and nice. and stylish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 18, 2013)

@jbird1175  I love the way you are wearing the scarf! I'm definitely going to give that a try and hope that it looks just as cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I was playing around with the scarf tonight when I had an idea to belt it over my dress. I love it and thought I'd share....




Who would of thought! love this!! I have the perfect outfit in mind to work this look!! I have worn my "scarf" 2 times and both times I wore it like an infinity. BUT I wore it to work today and might use it as an office blanket!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who would of thought! love this!! I have the perfect outfit in mind to work this look!! I have worn my "scarf" 2 times and both times I wore it like an infinity. BUT I wore it to work today and might use it as an office blanket!!

I should have taken a picture of the back too...but it just looks like you have a scarf or shawl over your shoulders in the back. I will sport this look this week at the office. I cannot express again how much I love the size of this scarf...it makes it so versatile. See, size DOES matters kids ;-)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who would of thought! love this!! I have the perfect outfit in mind to work this look!! I have worn my "scarf" 2 times and both times I wore it like an infinity. BUT I wore it to work today and might use it as an office blanket!!

I should have taken a picture of the back too...but it just looks like you have a scarf or shawl over your shoulders in the back. I will sport this look this week at the office. I cannot express again how much I love the size of this scarf...it makes it so versatile. See, size DOES matters kids ;-)
My only complaint about the scarf, is that its size (width) makes some ties impossible, lol. I still love it, but I found some cute ways of tying a scarf that I want to try, I need to find a long one that is more narrow to practice on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm super happy with my very first PSMH box! I wore the scarf/shawl all weekend around the house and even though it is on the thin side, it kept my arms warm.  My scarf didn't have a smell to it.   I have been enjoying the jam also.  After reading the comments here, I will probably gift the candle.  I have B&amp;BW candles in almost every room of the house so I am too used to candles that pump out scents.  I find that after burning B&amp;BW candles for a few hours, the room gets_ too _fragrant (but I love it!).  I actually really like the wine tote and I think I might bedazzle it just to make it more my style.  The canvaspop generic gift card is a little annoying, since that was one thing I always thought was so cool about PS, but I think I will use it so it doesn't matter. 

I'm excited to see what's in store for next month!


----------



## liabear (Nov 18, 2013)

Just tried the chips... 




 Let's just say that was a bad decision...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 18, 2013)

So this is a random - I got off the wait list for the November box and I don't want it. I thought they would send me an email asking if I wanted the November box or the December box (the last time I got off the wait list for Popsugar I was asked if I wanted the current box or wait for the next month and I chose to wait). I don't want the November box and I told them that before they shipped out the box and the CS rep told me nothing could be done. I've sent 3 more emails and they've all been ignored. Has anyone returned a Popsugar box - like returned to sender - and gotten money back? I know with birchbox you can do this.


----------



## stephanie1913 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have 2 charm &amp; chain gift cards, a shoptiques gift card and the style fix card that I would LOVE to trade for either a Canvas Pop card or Gorjana if anyone is willing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Nov 18, 2013)

> I have 2 charm &amp; chain gift cards, a shoptiques gift card and the style fix card that I would LOVE to trade for either a Canvas Pop card or Gorjana if anyone is willing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 PMed you about the stitch fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 18, 2013)

You don't want the Canvas Pop card - it's just a discount code and everyone has the same one.  You can't stack it.  In fact, you can give the same code to all your family and friends and they can use it too......


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this is a random - I got off the wait list for the November box and I don't want it. I thought they would send me an email asking if I wanted the November box or the December box (the last time I got off the wait list for Popsugar I was asked if I wanted the current box or wait for the next month and I chose to wait). I don't want the November box and I told them that before they shipped out the box and the CS rep told me nothing could be done. I've sent 3 more emails and they've all been ignored. Has anyone returned a Popsugar box - like returned to sender - and gotten money back? I know with birchbox you can do this.
Same thing happened to me in January.  If you select the box that says you would take an earlier box, then you are automatically selected if stock becomes available.  Nothing can be done, unfortunately.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My scarf had a weird smell and had lots of static as well. The nice candle smelled better than I expected but, was able to trade for naughty as well. I will burn them together and see. I really like how the soap smells but, I think I will try and get my husband to use it since it does kinda remind me more of a guy than girl soap.
What the hell? I hope they fix this for you!! I like that the candle isn't like that nasty pine-sol smell and it smells pine-y...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same thing happened to me in January.  If you select the box that says you would take an earlier box, then you are automatically selected if stock becomes available.  Nothing can be done, unfortunately.
See, I would be okay with this if my prior experience wasn't different.  When I joined in May this year I was told my shipment would be for the June box so I elected to be a part of the wait list for the May box. Later, I got an email asking if I wanted the May box or if I wanted to wait and have the June box sent to me. I chose to wait for the June box.

Then when I tried to sign up for 3 months before the price change I couldn't figure out how to upgrade my account and use a coupon code, so I just cancelled my subscription and rejoined. I couldn't get in for the November box and was told my first box would ship in December.  I put myself on the wait list but then after seeing what was included I decided I didn't want the box if I got off the wait list. I thought I would be given the choice like I was given last time around.

I just wish Popsugar's policies were consistent :-/


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks great! Good Idea!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, I would be okay with this if my prior experience wasn't different.  When I joined in May this year I was told my shipment would be for the June box so I elected to be a part of the wait list for the May box. Later, I got an email asking if I wanted the May box or if I wanted to wait and have the June box sent to me. I chose to wait for the June box.

Then when I tried to sign up for 3 months before the price change I couldn't figure out how to upgrade my account and use a coupon code, so I just cancelled my subscription and rejoined. I couldn't get in for the November box and was told my first box would ship in December.  I put myself on the wait list but then after seeing what was included I decided I didn't want the box if I got off the wait list. I thought I would be given the choice like I was given last time around.

I just wish Popsugar's policies were consistent :-/
You know what, your experience happened after mine.  Like I said, mine was January and that's what I was told.  So, maybe something can be done differently.  It was nearly a year ago when it happened to me and I was told nothing could be done.  Just try emailing them and see what happens.  Good luck - hopefully it will work out.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephanie1913* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 2 charm &amp; chain gift cards, a shoptiques gift card and the style fix card that I would LOVE to trade for either a Canvas Pop card or Gorjana if anyone is willing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I sent you a PM, if you're interested. I have Gorjana (from PopSugar and FFF now) and seeking Charm &amp; Chain.  I have bought a lot of Gorjana that I need to take a little break for a while.


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 18, 2013)

> So, I was playing around with the scarf tonight when I had an idea to belt it over my dress. I love it and thought I'd share....


 So cute! I love how versatile this scarf is! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## emeline (Nov 18, 2013)

Is anyone taking advantage of the $35 grab bag on Shoptiques? I'm not sure if I want to use the discount towards a "mystery" box or just buy something on the site


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 19, 2013)

> Is anyone taking advantage of the $35 grab bag on Shoptiques? I'm not sure if I want to use the discount towards a "mystery" box or just buy something on the site


What's this grab bag you speakith of?? Lol I haven't used my PS code yet!!!


----------



## emeline (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's this grab bag you speakith of?? Lol I haven't used my PS code yet!!!
Seriously, I feel like I have a million codes that I just want to get rid of already! *shopping excuse*





To order one of the grab bags, the site makes you fill out a questionnaire with sizing and style questions, almost like a sub box!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone taking advantage of the $35 grab bag on Shoptiques? I'm not sure if I want to use the discount towards a "mystery" box or just buy something on the site

I got the $50 grab bag.  I thought it would be a cool bday surprise. I cant find ANY reviews anywhere. I wish I could tho, I just want to know what kind of stuff is included. I guess I'll see soon enough.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

> So, I was playing around with the scarf tonight when I had an idea to belt it over my dress. I love it and thought I'd share....


love this. Did you just drape it then belt it?


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can stack Shoptiques codes? I found one from another box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, I feel like I have a million codes that I just want to get rid of already! *shopping excuse*





To order one of the grab bags, the site makes you fill out a questionnaire with sizing and style questions, almost like a sub box! 
I went for the $35 box,  I'm curious what we'll get.

Minus the $25 credit and the $5 share on FB it only end up being $5 (plus $9 for shipping).


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if you can stack Shoptiques codes? I found one from another box!
cannot stack...you have to make a new account


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

Entered them as gift cards and it worked! Got the 35 mystery box and with the facebook share credit I ended up with 71 cents left over!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Entered them as gift cards and it worked! Got the 35 mystery box and with the facebook share credit I ended up with 71 cents left over!
Awww Man! I didn't know about the share credit. Blow. oh well, I'm still kinda excited. I hope there's a MuT forum. It'll be fun to compare.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

That would be fun. But I always have a tough time finding new threads.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That would be fun. But I always have a tough time finding new threads.
yeah I checked, and the word "shoptiques" just brings you to Popsugar forums. We'll work it out... I ordered my box on Saturday- or Sunday. It's scheduled to come between the 20th-23rd... I was wanting it close to my bday which is Dec. 5 - it even asks you when you'd like it delivered but it ignored my request and said it'd be here this week. LOL

Update: I checked my shipping, and it says it hasn't shipped yet. The confirmation email said it'd be here between Nov 20 and Nov. 23. However, the website says it's being processed so I doubt it'll be here tomorrow, maybe I'll get it on my bday afterall?


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine said the 23rd and I put in. December 3rd. That's a random date so whatever. But it is weird. I figure I can trade or sell if I don't like.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


love this. Did you just drape it then belt it?
@melanie0971 - yes, that's all I really did. So, from the back it will just look like you have a scarf draped around your upper back &amp; shoulders. It might take a little fussing but that is basically all I did. I think this would look cute with a skinny jean &amp; boots too.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine said the 23rd and I put in. December 3rd. That's a random date so whatever. But it is weird. I figure I can trade or sell if I don't like.
Those are weird dates. LOL either way, it works for me. Yay for us!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone have a loud speaker so we can shout from the rooftops that the canvas pop code is NOT unique??!!!


----------



## s112095 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone have a loud speaker so we can shout from the rooftops that the canvas pop code is NOT unique??!!!
Ha! Maybe an auto post every 5 or so reminding everyone?


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha! Maybe an auto post every 5 or so reminding everyone? 
I think maybe the phrase not unique might confuse some, as terrible as that sounds.

Maybe reminding people that every single person got the same exact code, making it more along the lines of a promo code you would use to get a discount at online retailers. 

Spelling it out. =o) And offering the code in every reminder post... lol

POP9388X7N2UY3


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> Is anyone taking advantage of the $35 grab bag on Shoptiques? I'm not sure if I want to use the discount towards a "mystery" box or just buy something on the site


 I didn't know they did mystery boxes. I've used all my codes up and I was happy with 3 of 4 items.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone taking advantage of the $35 grab bag on Shoptiques? I'm not sure if I want to use the discount towards a "mystery" box or just buy something on the site
I didn't know they did mystery boxes. I've used all my codes up and I was happy with 3 of 4 items. I tried a $50 box just now, it came to $40 shipped for me. Kind of an impulse purchase, but there are a lot of things on the site that I like, and I gave them ideas in the form. I always buy myself some holiday gifts, and this year I'm just getting mystery boxes, so even though I'm shopping for myself, I really will be surprised!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 19, 2013)

> I tried a $50 box just now, it came to $40 shipped for me. Kind of an impulse purchase, but there are a lot of things on the site that I like, and I gave them ideas in the form. I always buy myself some holiday gifts, and this year I'm just getting mystery boxes, so even though I'm shopping for myself, I really will be surprised!Â


 I'm so excited. We got a little group going here. I went with the $50 as well.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> I tried a $50 box just now, it came to $40 shipped for me. Kind of an impulse purchase, but there are a lot of things on the site that I like, and I gave them ideas in the form. I always buy myself some holiday gifts, and this year I'm just getting mystery boxes, so even though I'm shopping for myself, I really will be surprised!Â


 I can't wait to see what you get, you have to post pictures!


----------



## emeline (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so excited. We got a little group going here. I went with the $50 as well.

Yay! Glad we have a group going. I'm very curious to see what the stylists picked for all of us ladies!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm



> Yay! Glad we have a group going. I'm very curious to see what the stylists picked for all of us ladies!


 I'm super stalking this now just to see what the mystery bags might be .... Lol hoping for it to be available after I see some results!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

I probably should have gone for the 50 but I have spent so much money the last week on present (for myself and others LOL) that I figured I best just go with what was free to me with the codes I had. It will still be a fun surprise!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 19, 2013)

Was there a shoptiques code in this month's box and I missed it, or are you using the one from earlier? I think I used mine already *sadface*


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 20, 2013)

For some reason when I put the $35 Shoptiques grab bag into my cart, it charges me $60. Wth? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I went for the $35 box,Â  I'm curious what we'll get. Minus the $25 credit and the $5 share on FB it only end up being $5 (plus $9 for shipping). Â


 Does it say when this promo ends? I'm thinking of waiting to see what some people get before ordering. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was there a shoptiques code in this month's box and I missed it, or are you using the one from earlier? I think I used mine already *sadface*
No we're just using the $25 code from earlier in the fall.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 20, 2013)

Couldn't resist !! I got myself the $50 grab bag !! Soo excited to see all the variations we get  has a thread for this one started yet ?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does it say when this promo ends? I'm thinking of waiting to see what some people get before ordering. Thanks for sharing!
Which promo the grab bag box or the $5 facebook discount?

I'm not sure whey the grab bag box ends.

The fb $5 discount can be applied to every order (I believe).


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No we're just using the $25 code from earlier in the fall. 
Ah ok, drat. I used mine on octopus earrings and a necklace that broke the first time I tried to wear it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 20, 2013)

> Ah ok, drat. I used mine on octopus earrings and a necklace that broke the first time I tried to wear it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG that sucks. I'm sorry. I hope we don't get the same necklace. Lol


----------



## dehemmi (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah ok, drat. I used mine on octopus earrings and a necklace that broke the first time I tried to wear it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG! I bought a long chained coin necklace and mine broke also the second time I wore it! I didn't pay anything because of the coupon and extra promotions but I was so annoyed. Definitely not worth $30+....


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! I bought a long chained coin necklace and mine broke also the second time I wore it! I didn't pay anything because of the coupon and extra promotions but I was so annoyed. Definitely not worth $30+.... 




I am thinking of using mine to buy a candle. Can't go too wrong with that. Does anyone have a promo code or coupon so I can combine it with my Gift Card?


----------



## AMaas (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking of using mine to buy a candle. Can't go too wrong with that. Does anyone have a promo code or coupon so I can combine it with my Gift Card? 
Great idea.  There are some promo codes on retailmenot, but I can't seem to get any of them to work.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! I bought a long chained coin necklace and mine broke also the second time I wore it! I didn't pay anything because of the coupon and extra promotions but I was so annoyed. Definitely not worth $30+.... 




Oh no!  I bought the octopus long necklace, went to attach it, and the chain just snapped, I wasn't even tugging on it and it was super long. I think I can fix it, but I was aggravated.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 21, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a Stitchfix code, and wants to trade, PM me.. I am interested in Candles/Jewelry/etc...


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone want to swap their shoptiques code for my stitchfix one?


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 22, 2013)

So I got the necklace that PopSugar was offering to replace the StitchFix card with today.  It is a 41Hawthorn Triangle Two Tone Chain Necklace.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got the necklace that PopSugar was offering to replace the StitchFix card with today.  It is a 41Hawthorn Triangle Two Tone Chain Necklace.




what's with these triangle necklaces? similar to the baublebar gift w/ purchase when buying an addional box?


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what's with these triangle necklaces? similar to the baublebar gift w/ purchase when buying an addional box?
I was thinking it looked similar too.  It's pretty though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Litigatrix (Nov 22, 2013)

I got my November box today! I was pleasantly surprised. I knew what was in it of course, but everything felt more substantial and "nice" than it looked in pics.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 22, 2013)

> I got my November box today! I was pleasantly surprised. I knew what was in it of course, but everything felt more substantial and "nice" than it looked in pics.


 I know what u mean. I don't mind the spoilers because having it in person is cool too.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 25, 2013)

Did anyone receive the Shoptiques Grab Bags yet? I'm on the fence about them and would love to see some before ordering.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Did anyone receive the Shoptiques Grab Bags yet? I'm on the fence about them and would love to see some before ordering.


I don't think they are shipping yet. I could be wrong but mine says it's eligible for returns until Dec.8. Since it says the boxes are final I assume the 8th is when it's going to ship.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Did anyone receive the Shoptiques Grab Bags yet? I'm on the fence about them and would love to see some before ordering.


 Same here. I was planning on trading my code but am tempted by them. I wanted to wait and see what everyone got before I decided.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine also says returns til December 8, but I would need to have the box by then in order to return it, and it hasn't shipped yet. I never received a confirmation or copy of the form info I submitted for what I'd want, so I'm hoping that got through ok.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone receive the Shoptiques Grab Bags yet? I'm on the fence about them and would love to see some before ordering.
I seem to remember reading that it could take up to a week (3-7 days) to process the order and a week to ship.  So wouldn't expect that anyone would have theirs quite yet, but maybe by the end of the week.


----------



## moonjora (Nov 25, 2013)

I got mine on friday of last week with damaged &amp; shattered items which caused some of the other box items to be damaged as well. They were very quick about responding to me email &amp; said that they are going to replace my items for me. This makes me thrilled because I had been excitedly waiting for my box. Minor disappointment on arrival but they are fixing it so no complaints here!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine on friday of last week with damaged &amp; shattered items which caused some of the other box items to be damaged as well. They were very quick about responding to me email &amp; said that they are going to replace my items for me. This makes me thrilled because I had been excitedly waiting for my box. Minor disappointment on arrival but they are fixing it so no complaints here!
Oh no!
 

But that's great customer service. Can you post pictures when the replacement arrives? Thx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay, I know this is off topic but it's so weird that I just had to share it with you ladies:

There was some discussion up thread about the Canvaspop code we received this month and mention about similar things being offered through Groupon. Well, a few months ago I purchased a voucher on Groupon for a custom canvas and tonight I picked it up. When I got it home, I noticed that there was a meme "rage face" on the back of it!!

Below is my canvas on the left, and the right is the original meme:





I'm like wth?!? Lol. I don't think I can stop myself from contacting the company and asking what's up. This is just too funny, I have to know the story behind why they did this.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got the necklace that PopSugar was offering to replace the StitchFix card with today.  It is a 41Hawthorn Triangle Two Tone Chain Necklace.




Just out of curiousity, why was PopSugar replacing StitchFix cards?  Sorry if I missed it.  I was kind of disappointed with StitchFix because when I went to use it last week it said I couldn't get a Fix until February??  Thought that was kind of weird to have to wait so long.


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just out of curiousity, why was PopSugar replacing StitchFix cards?  Sorry if I missed it.  I was kind of disappointed with StitchFix because when I went to use it last week it said I couldn't get a Fix until February??  Thought that was kind of weird to have to wait so long.

It was due to the limited sizes that StitchFix offers, which meant that some PS subscribers were unable to use their StitchFix cards. So PS offered to replace them with jewellery instead.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks MichiChan for letting me know so quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Okay, I know this is off topic but it's so weird that I just had to share it with you ladies: There was some discussion up thread about the Canvaspop code we received this month and mention about similar things being offered through Groupon. Well, a few months ago I purchased a voucher on Groupon for a custom canvas and tonight I picked it up. When I got it home, I noticed that there was a meme "rage face" on the back of it!! Below is my canvas on the left, and the right is the original meme:
> 
> I'm like wth?!? Lol. I don't think I can stop myself from contacting the company and asking what's up. This is just too funny, I have to know the story behind why they did this.


 Bahahahaha!!! I love those comics with all the rage faces! That's so weird though... Definitely update what you find out from the company... I'm so curious now!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Just out of curiousity, why was PopSugar replacing StitchFix cards?Â  Sorry if I missed it.Â  I was kind of disappointed with StitchFix because when I went to use it last week it said I couldn't get a Fix until February??Â  Thought that was kind of weird to have to wait so long.


 back in October when I tried the first time it gave me some date in January but I cancelled it. Went back a few days later and got a November date. And I got a couple nice pieces


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 26, 2013)

Ooooh good info!! I'll try again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine on friday of last week with damaged &amp; shattered items which caused some of the other box items to be damaged as well. They were very quick about responding to me email &amp; said that they are going to replace my items for me. This makes me thrilled because I had been excitedly waiting for my box. Minor disappointment on arrival but they are fixing it so no complaints here!
I had a jar of the preserves that the seal was broke and had leaked inside the box. Nothing was ruined but there were some items that were sticky. I had contacted PopSugar and they said they would send a replacement.

I just happened to be home today and saw the Fed Ex truck pull in front of my house. I was expecting just a small box but to my surprise it was about 12 x 24.  I rushed in the house to open it and low and behold, they sent the preserves and an entire Must Have Box. It is Augusts box!  The gesture was extremely generous &amp; truly heart touching.   I was a bit overwhelmed with their generosity.  I am now a die hard PopSugar Fan!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a jar of the preserves that the seal was broke and had leaked inside the box. Nothing was ruined but there were some items that were sticky. I had contacted PopSugar and they said they would send a replacement.

I just happened to be home today and saw the Fed Ex truck pull in front of my house. I was expecting just a small box but to my surprise it was about 12 x 24.  I rushed in the house to open it and low and behold, they sent the preserves and an entire Must Have Box. It is Augusts box!  The gesture was extremely generous &amp; truly heart touching.   I was a bit overwhelmed with their generosity.  I am now a die hard PopSugar Fan!
Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks MichiChan for letting me know so quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're welcome!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bahahahaha!!! I love those comics with all the rage faces! That's so weird though... Definitely update what you find out from the company... I'm so curious now!

Haha, I love them too! But this is just so weird that I can't resist asking what it's all about. I'll update when I hear back.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a jar of the preserves that the seal was broke and had leaked inside the box. Nothing was ruined but there were some items that were sticky. I had contacted PopSugar and they said they would send a replacement.

I just happened to be home today and saw the Fed Ex truck pull in front of my house. I was expecting just a small box but to my surprise it was about 12 x 24.  I rushed in the house to open it and low and behold, they sent the preserves and an entire Must Have Box. It is Augusts box!  The gesture was extremely generous &amp; truly heart touching.   I was a bit overwhelmed with their generosity.  I am now a die hard PopSugar Fan!
Oooh lucky! August was such an awesome month!


----------



## MichiChan (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh lucky! August was such an awesome month!

2nd! I'm totally jealous, haha!


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just got a survey about the box, made sure to put down "hated it" for the pop canvas "gift card" - boo on that item!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a survey about the box, made sure to put down "hated it" for the pop canvas "gift card" - boo on that item!
Me too! I hope they do surveys every month.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Just got a survey about the box, made sure to put down "hated it" for the pop canvas "gift card" - boo on that item!


 Me too! I also marked that dumb wine tote as Didnt Like.I still marked the box as Love.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

> Me too! I also marked that dumb wine tote as Didnt Like.I still marked the box as Love.


 The thing that really annoyed me about that wine tote was... Land's End? Seriously? That is *not* a brand I want to see in my fun stuff subscription box!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Nov 27, 2013)

I marked 'hated it' on the CanvasPop code too!  I did like that they sent out a survey though, could it be that more personalization is coming based on survey responses?


----------



## plumplant (Nov 27, 2013)

> I marked 'hated it' on the CanvasPop code too!Â  I did like that they sent out a survey though, could it be that more personalization is coming based on survey responses?


 I think it's more likely that they had a ton of complaints about the October box and probably lost subscribers due to that &amp; the price increase and want to do some troubleshooting as to what excites their customer base as a whole.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it's more likely that they had a ton of complaints about the October box and probably lost subscribers due to that &amp; the price increase and want to do some troubleshooting as to what excites their customer base as a whole.

November was my first and last box at least for awhile. Especially with the holidays, I mean, the scarf was great, but I'm over here in Southern California, I have a use for a scarf every so often. I like that they did send out a survey. I would have loved to be able to use the Canvas Pop code they sent out AND one of Canvas Pop's discount codes together. 

I might resubscribe in the Spring, but I purchased the Allure Beauty Box for roughly the same price and I feel like I'm getting much more bang for my buck there. I was VERY excited about my first PopSugar box, and after reading about the contents from every other box this year, I couldn't wait, but It was a super lackluster box for me and it was my first month and I was expecting even more with the price increase. 

I know this probably isn't the case, but it seems like the monthly boxes suffered because of all the LE boxes.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this probably isn't the case, but it seems like the monthly boxes suffered because of all the LE boxes. 
I've wondered that too. I liked the November box, but it makes me wonder if they're saving the good stuff for the LEs. Seeing what they send at the $40/$100/$250 pricepoints, it's really the same kind of stuff, just scaled up. It feels like the more recent monthly boxes are getting a little less luxurious.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 27, 2013)

I put love for the scarf on the survey and was pretty neutral about the other items. I didn't mind any of them but they felt like regiftables more than anything. Jam to brother in law, tote and soap to father in law, etc. The candle was nice but not very scented. I have been saving up items from PS boxes and it has made Christmas shopping a little easier this year.

I do agree that they seem to be trying for different tiers of subscriber...I also just got a fb ad on my feed from them that shows a greatest hits of all the boxes and I kind of laughed...it looks like you get all of that in one box when they are actually cutting back a little. I am staying through January and then reevaluating whether I'm happy with whatever changes they make. I really loved the boxes in the spring and summer months this year.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've wondered that too. I liked the November box, but it makes me wonder if they're saving the good stuff for the LEs. Seeing what they send at the $40/$100/$250 pricepoints, it's really the same kind of stuff, just scaled up. It feels like the more recent monthly boxes are getting a little less luxurious. 

I'm not alone! YAY! That's what I noticed too, and considered I keep myself on a strict budget, because my student loans don't accept Subscription Addictions as an excuse for late payments, and I feel like my $40+ could be spent on more useful items at the moment.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've wondered that too. I liked the November box, but it makes me wonder if they're saving the good stuff for the LEs. Seeing what they send at the $40/$100/$250 pricepoints, it's really the same kind of stuff, just scaled up. It feels like the more recent monthly boxes are getting a little less luxurious.Â


 Been thinking this for awhile now. Been under wowed and cxld after a year.


----------



## Soxi (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried to put the soap in a wax warmer? I love the smell of pine, but I don't want to smell like it, so I was wondering if I could put it in my electric wax warmer and have the house smell like fresh cut tree and christmasy goodness when I put up my fake tree this weekend.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried to put the soap in a wax warmer? I love the smell of pine, but I don't want to smell like it, so I was wondering if I could put it in my electric wax warmer and have the house smell like fresh cut tree and christmasy goodness when I put up my fake tree this weekend.
I haven't...

But as for smelling like pine, it smells nice and fresh in the shower but I did not find that I smelled like pine afterwards at all...it was nice and didn't linger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Nov 28, 2013)

> I haven't... But as for smelling like pine, it smells nice and fresh in the shower but I did not find that I smelled like pine afterwards at all...it was nice and didn't linger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I totally agree! It sticks to your bathroom/shower area FAR more than your skin. I definitely found it a nice shower scent experience but was happy that I wasn't still smelling it afterwards. The texture of the soap is amazingly smooth, probably from the shea butter. I enjoyed that item more than I expected. I guess practicality and luxury is my favorite combination.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a survey about the box, made sure to put down "hated it" for the pop canvas "gift card" - boo on that item!

Ditto!


----------



## roskandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ditto!
Why do they keep giving us so many gift cards? Grr. I pretty much never use them--they're not combinable with other offers, which means they're basically NO discount!!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone receive the Shoptiques Grab Bags yet? I'm on the fence about them and would love to see some before ordering.
I still haven't gotten mine, but I keep getting emails from someone who works there. She's trying to verify which questionnaire goes to which address. Am I the only person getting these messages? I was hopeful about getting the box on my bday (this thurs) but now, I'm worried.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't heard anything at all since ordering from Shoptiques. I did say the box was for the 15th December, so maybe they haven't started mine yet.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 29, 2013)

> I haven't heard anything at all since ordering from Shoptiques. I did say the box was for the 15th December, so maybe they haven't started mine yet.Â


 They said the same thing to me. dec. 15. Find out I guess!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 30, 2013)

Got a response! My Shoptiques grab bag will ship out by Tuesday. I'm going to try to save it til the 24th though. (But then I said that about Snow Day...)


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 30, 2013)

> Got a response! My Shoptiques grab bag will ship out by Tuesday. I'm going to try to save it til the 24th though. (But then I said that about Snow Day...)


 Wow! I'm excited now too. Lol. I just got an email from Allison Whitney From shoptiques asking me to fill out my questionnaire again. The questionnaire link was a survey this time and it was a little wonky. She said she wants to have it sent out by Tuesday but I'm still holding my fingers crossed for a Thursday (my birthday) delivery. Hope with me, Girls!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Wow! I'm excited now too. Lol. I just got an email from Allison Whitney From shoptiques asking me to fill out my questionnaire again. The questionnaire link was a survey this time and it was a little wonky. She said she wants to have it sent out by Tuesday but I'm still holding my fingers crossed for a Thursday (my birthday) delivery. Hope with me, Girls!


 I sincerely hope that it arrives on or before your Birthday! I also got a email from Allison saying mine was going out this week to! We will see!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 1, 2013)

> I sincerely hope that it arrives on or before your Birthday! I also got a email from Allison saying mine was going out this week to! We will see!


 Thank u, it's been a rough week so I'm looking forward to this, ipsy spoilers and whatever else can bring a smile.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 1, 2013)

> Thank u, it's been a rough week so I'm looking forward to this, ipsy spoilers and whatever else can bring a smile.


 So sorry it's been rough! I not fond of rough weeks myself! : ). I hope you have a much better one this coming week and just to let you know UPS sent me a week planner for my packages and shoptiques has sent out my package or at least sent in the electronics. Hopefully your has been sent too!! Blessings and have a happy birthday Devin!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2013)

My shoptiques is shipping Tuesday according to their email.  I'm very curious what these mystery packages will include!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 1, 2013)

> So sorry it's been rough! I not fond of rough weeks myself! : ). I hope you have a much better one this coming week and just to let you know UPS sent me a week planner for my packages and shoptiques has sent out my package or at least sent in the electronics. Hopefully your has been sent too!! Blessings and have a happy birthday Devin!





> My shoptiques is shipping Tuesday according to their email. Â I'm very curious what these mystery packages will include!!


 Well even if mine doesn't come, I'm looking forward to seeing what u guys get. I've been stalking their online inventory!


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 2, 2013)

> My shoptiques is shipping Tuesday according to their email. Â I'm very curious what these mystery packages will include!!


I also got an email that it would ship by Tuesday. Though I didn't get another survey...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I also got an email that it would ship by Tuesday. Though I didn't get another survey...
Me either, they just said shipping was delayed.  I didn't expect to get mine until the middle of the month so I wasn't even worried about it.  But it was nice of them to reach out to us to let us know what's going on.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Me either, they just said shipping was delayed. Â I didn't expect to get mine until the middle of the month so I wasn't even worried about it. Â But it was nice of them to reach out to us to let us know what's going on. Â


Sounds like the same email I got.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got my shipping email for my Shoptiques Grab Bag. **Excited!**


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Just got my shipping email for my Shoptiques Grab Bag. **Excited!**


 Yeah!!!! Happy Birthday to you!!i am so excited for you Devin!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2013)

> Just got my shipping email for my Shoptiques Grab Bag. **Excited!**


 Whohoo I got mine earlier today! Can't wait!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 3, 2013)

> Yeah!!!! Happy Birthday to you!!i am so excited for you Devin!





> Whohoo I got mine earlier today! Can't wait!


 Yes! And happy unboxing to you ladies as well!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 3, 2013)

> Whohoo I got mine earlier today! Can't wait!





> Yeah!!!! Happy Birthday to you!!i am so excited for you Devin!


 Wait, my shipping notification says it shipped on the 3rd and it's set to arrive on the 4th. Is ur shipping that fast too? I'm in southern md (close to dc) and it's coming from NYC.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2013)

> Wait, my shipping notification says it shipped on the 3rd and it's set to arrive on the 4th. Is ur shipping that fast too? I'm in southern md (close to dc) and it's coming from NYC.


 Yep same here, shipped out if NY and I'm in VA, due to arrive on Thursday. Tracking says mine is in Baltimore now.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Wait, my shipping notification says it shipped on the 3rd and it's set to arrive on the 4th. Is ur shipping that fast too? I'm in southern md (close to dc) and it's coming from NYC.


 NO,NO,NO!! Boo hoo! LOL not that fast! I wish it was though. We are going to my Uncles Funeral on Thursday-Friday and then overseas on Sunday for 9 days so I wish they would all get here! I have other stuff coming as well. Well, I guess my friend will get my packages for me and hold on to them for me. If I want to know what's in them I will have to look at the spoilers! There you go. But I am glad we are getting them. And glad yours are getting to you in time for your Birthday!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 3, 2013)

> Yep same here, shipped out if NY and I'm in VA, due to arrive on Thursday. Tracking says mine is in Baltimore now.


 They are prolly chilling together!


> NO,NO,NO!! Boo hoo! LOL not that fast! I wish it was though. We are going to my Uncles Funeral on Thursday-Friday and then overseas on Sunday for 9 days so I wish they would all get here! I have other stuff coming as well. Well, I guess my friend will get my packages for me and hold on to them for me. If I want to know what's in them I will have to look at the spoilers! There you go. But I am glad we are getting them. And glad yours are getting to you in time for your Birthday!


 Thank you and I hope your travels are safe and as light hearted as possible under the circumstances.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine still says label created but no shipping update. Boo!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are prolly chilling together!
Thank you and I hope your travels are safe and as light hearted as possible under the circumstances.
My tracking says it's going to arrive today, instead of tomorrow.  We'll see.


----------



## RDolph (Dec 4, 2013)

Wait, are Pop Sugar boxes arriving today? Or are y'all taling about a different box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, are Pop Sugar boxes arriving today? Or are y'all taling about a different box?

No, Shoptiques orders.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking says it's going to arrive today, instead of tomorrow.  We'll see.
 Mine too, I'm at work and it's going to my house so I guess I'll see it when I get home.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 4, 2013)

Got my Shoptiques Grab bag today! I got a really cool dark blue/light blue ombrÃ© scarf, a peony candle and a set of 5 bangles in enamel and gold tone. That's my daughter, Marley, above modeling the scarf. The really cool thing about it is they included a hand written, personalized note saying happy bday. To someone like me, that means so much. I'd def do the grab bag service again. I'm happy with what I got. The only downside is that u can't really check the value of things- I couldn't find anything but the candle online and that was only 3.75. But I'm not tripping on that, it's a cool option for urself and is totally do it again next year. Lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Got my Shoptiques Grab bag today! I got a really cool dark blue/light blue ombrÃ© scarf, a peony candle and a set of 5 bangles in enamel and gold tone. That's my daughter, Marley, above modeling the scarf. The really cool thing about it is they included a hand written, personalized note saying happy bday. To someone like me, that means so much. I'd def do the grab bag service again. I'm happy with what I got. The only downside is that u can't really check the value of things- I couldn't find anything but the candle online and that was only 3.75. But I'm not tripping on that, it's a cool option for urself and is totally do it again next year. Lol


 What a great grab bag! Now I really wish I would have gotten one! It's a really nice touch that they added the happy bday note too. Customer care can make or break a company and it's nice to see a company putting in that extra effort! And your daughter is adorable!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 4, 2013)

Devin, your daughter is the cutest! That's a fantastic grab bag, I wouldn't mind getting the same things.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 4, 2013)

> What a great grab bag! Now I really wish I would have gotten one! It's a really nice touch that they added the happy bday note too. Customer care can make or break a company and it's nice to see a company putting in that extra effort! And your daughter is adorable!





> Devin, your daughter is the cutest! That's a fantastic grab bag, I wouldn't mind getting the same things.


 Thank u, I'll let her know she's a hit. Marley is my sub box buddy. She loves to see what's in the boxes and sometimes I'll swatch a little color on the back of her hand. She gets a KiwiCrate every month and she loves it. I Really like the scarf, it's lite and the color is great because I generally wear silver jewelry. I talk a lot so I told her a LOT about my likes and dislikes in the questionnaire. I also told her that I love bangles (I love for my jewelry to make noise) and that I'm trying to build a collection if gold jewelry. In terms of color, I told her I like bold jewel tones. So the bangles were perfect. There's 2 navy, 1 light blue, a magenta and a pink in slightly varying widths. The sound they make together is very pretty - which again, is important to me. The peony scented votive is a sort of an afterthought and the scent wouldn't be my choice but I appreciated the way it made my whole box smell when I unwrapped it. I burned thru my Naughty candle so I'll use the glass to hold this votive. Everything was individually wrapped in Bow &amp; Bash bags. I think this was a fun "surprise for myself" gift. I'm totally recommending this if u don't know what to use ur gift card on. I got the $50 box so I paid $25 + shipping.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Got my Shoptiques Grab bag today! I got a really cool dark blue/light blue ombrÃ© scarf, a peony candle and a set of 5 bangles in enamel and gold tone. That's my daughter, Marley, above modeling the scarf. The really cool thing about it is they included a hand written, personalized note saying happy bday. To someone like me, that means so much. I'd def do the grab bag service again. I'm happy with what I got. The only downside is that u can't really check the value of things- I couldn't find anything but the candle online and that was only 3.75. But I'm not tripping on that, it's a cool option for urself and is totally do it again next year. Lol


Great bag! I'm jealous. Mine still hasn't moved from label generated. Boo!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Got my Shoptiques Grab bag today! I got a really cool dark blue/light blue ombrÃ© scarf, a peony candle and a set of 5 bangles in enamel and gold tone. That's my daughter, Marley, above modeling the scarf.

The really cool thing about it is they included a hand written, personalized note saying happy bday. To someone like me, that means so much. I'd def do the grab bag service again. I'm happy with what I got. The only downside is that u can't really check the value of things- I couldn't find anything but the candle online and that was only 3.75. But I'm not tripping on that, it's a cool option for urself and is totally do it again next year. Lol
Love it! 

I'm so curious what's in mine. 

Apparently UPS had trouble getting a ground truck to Maryland yesterday so my order is delayed.  I have this order coming, but I also have something coming to my office for work and both tracking numbers have "exceptions" on them, which sounds like the truck was too late to pick up the ground shipments.  My boyfriend also said they had no UPS delivery at his store today too.  Crazy how much get affected when one truck doesn't make it on time.  Hope to have mine tomorrow. 

I got the smaller box so I'm very excited to see what's in it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Got my Shoptiques Grab bag today! I got a really cool dark blue/light blue ombrÃ© scarf, a peony candle and a set of 5 bangles in enamel and gold tone. That's my daughter, Marley, above modeling the scarf. The really cool thing about it is they included a hand written, personalized note saying happy bday. To someone like me, that means so much. I'd def do the grab bag service again. I'm happy with what I got. The only downside is that u can't really check the value of things- I couldn't find anything but the candle online and that was only 3.75. But I'm not tripping on that, it's a cool option for urself and is totally do it again next year. Lol


 Devin your daughter is so pretty! So glad you got your box and that you like everything! I do sincerely wish you the best Birthday tomorrow and have fun with your daughter! Still waiting for mine! It will get here probably tomorrow after I leave for WV for the funeral. So hopefully I will have it to open when I get home Fri night before I leave overseas Sunday! whew!! Well, it always works out and all you can do is smile!!! And go with the flow!


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm really really disappointed with my grab bag. I paid in total of $61 dollars for this only to revive utter junk!! Maybe I'm over reacting but please tell me what you all think.. Would you pay $50 for this? ( no coupon codes used unfortunately )


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm really really disappointed with my grab bag. I paid in total of $61 dollars for this only to revive utter junk!! Maybe I'm over reacting but please tell me what you all think.. Would you pay $50 for this? ( no coupon codes used unfortunately )


 it is not that bad..i really like the.earrings and the necklace isn't bad...i would just like it in silver


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm really really disappointed with my grab bag. I paid in total of $61 dollars for this only to revive utter junk!! Maybe I'm over reacting but please tell me what you all think.. Would you pay $50 for this? ( no coupon codes used unfortunately )


 You could always put them on your trade list.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 6, 2013)

I got a beautifully gift-wrapped box from Shoptiques today! Shaking and prodding reveals that it contains multiple things. I am _dying_ to open it; seriously, I envision news headlines like, 'local woman literally dies of curiosity; family blames subscription service.' I untied the beautiful pink ribbon... and then retied it. 

If I do this next year, I'm going to have the gift tag message be all the reasons I should wait to open it. 

edit: fairytale113, I don't think it's that bad, but not worth $60. Did it fit what you requested?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really really disappointed with my grab bag. I paid in total of $61 dollars for this only to revive utter junk!! Maybe I'm over reacting but please tell me what you all think.. Would you pay $50 for this? ( no coupon codes used unfortunately )


Aww I really like the earrings, I think they're super cute and I love tuberose scents.  My first xmas working at B&amp;BW was when they came out with their Tuberose scent.  It always reminds me of the holidays.  

I should get mine today, I'll post a pick when I get home.  My work holiday party is tonight so I'll be itching to get home and see what I got in the "mail lottery" as my boyfriend calls all my packages.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a beautifully gift-wrapped box from Shoptiques today! Shaking and prodding reveals that it contains multiple things. I am _dying_ to open it; seriously, I envision news headlines like, 'local woman literally dies of curiosity; family blames subscription service.' I untied the beautiful pink ribbon... and then retied it. 

If I do this next year, I'm going to have the gift tag message be all the reasons I should wait to open it. 

edit: fairytale113, I don't think it's that bad, but not worth $60. Did it fit what you requested?
Cute idea on the gift tag!


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> You could always put them on your trade list.


 Aww thanks so much for trying to make me feel better  I guess I'm over reacting! I like your idea of putting it on my trade list but I have never done that before so not sure how it works . Can you please give me some info on how I can go about doing that. I'd gladly trade it


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> I got a beautifully gift-wrapped box from Shoptiques today! Shaking and prodding reveals that it contains multiple things.Â I am _dying_ to open it; seriously, I envision news headlines like, 'local woman literally dies of curiosity; family blames subscription service.'Â I untied the beautiful pink ribbon... and then retied it.Â  If I do this next year, I'm going to have the gift tag message be all the reasons I should wait to open it.Â  edit: fairytale113, I don't think it's that bad, but not worth $60. Did it fit what you requested?


 Nope .. It came no where close to what I requested . And maybe that's what's so upsetting because they made me fill out the questionnaire twice !!


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 6, 2013)

> Aww thanks so much for trying to make me feel better  I guess I'm over reacting! I like your idea of putting it on my trade list but I have never done that before so not sure how it works . Can you please give me some info on how I can go about doing that. I'd gladly trade it


 I dont remember how to make a trade list since I did it so long ago. I know there is a pop sugar November trades forum if you just search that and then you could just list your stuff there. I would be interested in your earrings and maybe the candle.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a beautifully gift-wrapped box from Shoptiques today! Shaking and prodding reveals that it contains multiple things. I am _dying_ to open it; seriously, I envision news headlines like, 'local woman literally dies of curiosity; family blames subscription service.' I untied the beautiful pink ribbon... and then retied it. 

If I do this next year, I'm going to have the gift tag message be all the reasons I should wait to open it. 

edit: fairytale113, I don't think it's that bad, but not worth $60. Did it fit what you requested?
Nope .. It came no where close to what I requested . And maybe that's what's so upsetting because they made me fill out the questionnaire twice !! That's a shame! (I don't think you're overreacting at all, btw.) If they allow returns, perhaps they'd let you return the whole box, or maybe they could give it another try? I think the earrings are cute, but it's hard to see how those items would be worth the cost of the box, let alone more.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> I dont remember how to make a trade list since I did it so long ago. I know there is a pop sugar November trades forum if you just search that and then you could just list your stuff there. I would be interested in your earrings and maybe the candle.





> That's a shame! (I don't think you're overreacting at all, btw.) If they allow returns, perhaps they'd let you return the whole box, or maybe they could give it another try? I think the earrings are cute, but it's hard to see how those items would be worth the cost of the box, let alone more.Â


 Yes I'd love to trade the earrings with you. I have emailed them so I'm just waiting to hear back from them before I trade anything. Will let you know once I hear back from them.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 6, 2013)

> Yes I'd love to trade the earrings with you. I have emailed them so I'm just waiting to hear back from them before I trade anything. Will let you know once I hear back from them.


 sounds good!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm really really disappointed with my grab bag. I paid in total of $61 dollars for this only to revive utter junk!! Maybe I'm over reacting but please tell me what you all think.. Would you pay $50 for this? ( no coupon codes used unfortunately )


 Is there a third item in that box? Or is it just the necklace and earrings? The necklace looks very pretty and high value from the picture. That could be a signature piece that you wear all the time.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Is there a third item in that box? Or is it just the necklace and earrings? The necklace looks very pretty and high value from the picture. That could be a signature piece that you wear all the time.


 The third item is a mini candle . I tried on the necklace only to realize it had a damaged clasp and wouldn't close :-(


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 6, 2013)

> The third item is a mini candle . I tried on the necklace only to realize it had a damaged clasp and wouldn't close :-(


 Dang! I think you need to return that stuff and get your money back. What company was this? Shoptiques?


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Dang! I think you need to return that stuff and get your money back. What company was this? Shoptiques?


 Yup .. It's the shoptiques $50 grab bag !!!!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Yup .. It's the shoptiques $50 grab bag !!!!


 Hmmm....not impressed with that.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Hmmm....not impressed with that.


 Neither am I :-(


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 6, 2013)

I



> I'm really really disappointed with my grab bag. I paid in total of $61 dollars for this only to revive utter junk!! Maybe I'm over reacting but please tell me what you all think.. Would you pay $50 for this? ( no coupon codes used unfortunately )


 I really like the earrings. I wear studs and stars bad hearts are my fave shapes. I think you should try them out in your wardrobe and see how u like them.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 6, 2013)

> The third item is a mini candle . I tried on the necklace only to realize it had a damaged clasp and wouldn't close :-(


 Oh wow, I didn't realize it was damaged, I'd def email Allison Whitney (let me know if u need her email). I emailed her to let her know that I liked my box and she wrote me back quickly and said she hand packed it so she was glad I liked it. Maybe if u contacted her, she'd fix the issue.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really really disappointed with my grab bag. I paid in total of $61 dollars for this only to revive utter junk!! Maybe I'm over reacting but please tell me what you all think.. Would you pay $50 for this? ( no coupon codes used unfortunately )



I personally wouldn't pay $50 for that, but I don't spend much on my jewelry.  They should at least replace the damaged necklace for you though.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Oh wow, I didn't realize it was damaged, I'd def email Allison Whitney (let me know if u need her email). I emailed her to let her know that I liked my box and she wrote me back quickly and said she hand packed it so she was glad I liked it. Maybe if u contacted her, she'd fix the issue.


 Yes .. I have emailed her this afternoon and just waiting for a reply. Haven't heard back from her yet . Hoping I hear back from her soon. Your box was super cute .. Love the scarf and bangles and ofcourse your little model is simply adorable


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes .. I have emailed her this afternoon and just waiting for a reply. Haven't heard back from her yet . Hoping I hear back from her soon.
Your box was super cute .. Love the scarf and bangles and ofcourse your little model is simply adorable 
Thank you! She's a little hamm, isn't she? She's my little mini-me. I wish you liked your box as well. I'm hoping they make it better because I've been recommending the grab bags (even though the price went up on their website). Keep us posted.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Thank you! She's a little hamm, isn't she? She's my little mini-me. I wish you liked your box as well. I'm hoping they make it better because I've been recommending the grab bags (even though the price went up on their website). Keep us posted.Â


 Yes she is super cute  And I will definitely keep you all posted


----------



## KayEss (Dec 7, 2013)

> Nope .. It came no where close to what I requested . And maybe that's what's so upsetting because they made me fill out the questionnaire twice !!


 I suggest writing to them and telling them about how disappointed you are and explaining why you didn't think the items match the questionnaire, if nothing else than to give feedback. If their questionnaire isn't working then they should know that, and they might allow you to exchange the items for something more suitable.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I suggest writing to them and telling them about how disappointed you are and explaining why you didn't think the items match the questionnaire, if nothing else than to give feedback. If their questionnaire isn't working then they should know that, and they might allow you to exchange the items for something more suitable.


 Yes I did just that. Sent the email yesterday shortly after receiving the package in the afternoon but I haven't heard back from her yet. So I'm just waiting for a reply. If they sort it out for me than that's great . If not then I guess that was my first and last grab bag :-(


----------



## emeline (Dec 7, 2013)

To the ladies that have already posted their Shoptiques grab bags - your bags look awesome!

I got mine last night and opened it out of excitement. Talk about packaging! I really didn't want to ruin the pretty bow &amp; wrapping paper but the anticipation was killing me.



 



I received a gold ring and statement necklace, both enclosed in Bash &amp; Bow bags. For reference, I opted for the $35 grab bag. I could not be more happier with what I received.

When you order the grab bag, you fill out a form describing your style, sizing, etc. Near the end, the form asks what would be your must have item, and I wrote 'statement necklace' - they listened! The necklace is never something I'd pick out on my own because it's pretty loud, but in person it's a really cool piece. I also love the gold ring - also something I wouldn't pick out on my own but it pairs well with the necklace. Shoptiques advertises that a stylist picks out your items which I always roll my eyes at in disbelief, but I'm truly blown away by their service now.

If anyone else is getting a Shoptiques grab bag, please share!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To the ladies that have already posted their Shoptiques grab bags - your bags look awesome!

I got mine last night and opened it out of excitement. Talk about packaging! I really didn't want to ruin the pretty bow &amp; wrapping paper but the anticipation was killing me.



 



I received a gold ring and statement necklace, both enclosed in Bash &amp; Bow bags. For reference, I opted for the $35 grab bag. I could not be more happier with what I received.

When you order the grab bag, you fill out a form describing your style, sizing, etc. Near the end, the form asks what would be your must have item, and I wrote 'statement necklace' - they listened! The necklace is never something I'd pick out on my own because it's pretty loud, but in person it's a really cool piece. I also love the gold ring - also something I wouldn't pick out on my own but it pairs well with the necklace. Shoptiques advertises that a stylist picks out your items which I always roll my eyes at in disbelief, but I'm truly blown away by their service now.

If anyone else is getting a Shoptiques grab bag, please share!
Wow, that is a bold look and very pretty. It gives me an egyptian feel. I especially like the ring. Did you get a candle as well? AND FINALLY,I like your nail color. It's a dark but a bright darkâ€¦know what I mean?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2013)

Finally getting to my mystery grab bag Shoptiques box post. 

I got the $35 option with my credit and after shipping it came to around $15. 

I also got Bash &amp; Box jewelry. To be honest I don't remember what I put on my survey.  But they sent me little horseshoe studs and a chevron shape midi ring.





I think these items are adorable.  BUT I don't think they're "worth" $50.  To me they're worth the amount I actually paid for them ($15).  Searching the shoptiques site I found another boutique has similar horseshoe studs for $22 and this style midi ring sells for about $6-15 on Etsy, oh and a candy cane.  I feel it got $35 grab bag with what I feel is product worth around $35, not $50 that they advertised.

I'm not upset, I like these items and I'll probably wear them both, often. I tend to wear studs day to day and maybe the horseshoes will bring me luck.  I've never worn a midi ring so it's a style I'm happy to try, and I love wearing rings.  I just think one more small item would have bumped the value up to the touted "$50" worth of products.


----------



## emeline (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally getting to my mystery grab bag Shoptiques box post. 

I got the $35 option with my credit and after shipping it came to around $15. 

I also got Bash &amp; Box jewelry. To be honest I don't remember what I put on my survey.  But they sent me little horseshoe studs and a chevron shape midi ring.





I think these items are adorable.  BUT I don't think they're "worth" $50.  To me they're worth the amount I actually paid for them ($15).  Searching the shoptiques site I found another boutique has similar horseshoe studs for $22 and this style midi ring sells for about $6-15 on Etsy, oh and a candy cane.  I feel it got $35 grab bag with what I feel is product worth around $35, not $50 that they advertised.

I'm not upset, I like these items and I'll probably wear them both, often. I tend to wear studs day to day and maybe the horseshoes will bring me luck.  I've never worn a midi ring so it's a style I'm happy to try, and I love wearing rings.  I just think one more small item would have bumped the value up to the touted "$50" worth of products.

I agree, studs and a ring wouldn't equate to $50 to me either. The candy cane is random too. I'm wondering why I didn't get candy! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that is a bold look and very pretty. It gives me an egyptian feel. I especially like the ring. Did you get a candle as well? AND FINALLY,I like your nail color. It's a dark but a bright darkâ€¦know what I mean?

Sadly, I didn't get a candle, but then again I only got the $35 grab bag. And thanks for the nail compliment! Dark &amp; shimmery was what I was going for lol And honestly, it was an excuse to use OPI's DS Magic for the first time, but only on the tips.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 7, 2013)

> Finally getting to my mystery grab bag Shoptiques box post.Â  I got the $35 option with my credit and after shipping it came to around $15.Â  I also got Bash &amp; Box jewelry. To be honest I don't remember what I put on my survey.Â  But they sent me little horseshoe studs and a chevron shape midi ring.
> 
> I think these items are adorable.Â  BUT I don't think they're "worth" $50.Â  To me they're worth the amount I actually paid for them ($15).Â  Searching the shoptiques site I found another boutique has similar horseshoe studs for $22 and this style midi ring sells for about $6-15 on Etsy, oh and a candy cane.Â  I feel it got $35 grab bag with what I feel is product worth around $35, not $50 that they advertised. I'm not upset, I like these items and I'll probably wear them both, often. I tend to wear studs day to day and maybe the horseshoes will bring me luck.Â  I've never worn a midi ring so it's a style I'm happy to try, and I love wearing rings.Â  I just think one more small item would have bumped the value up to the touted "$50" worth of products.


 Although I really liked my box, I agree @ value. I feel like my box was probably worth the $50 it cost, but not the $100 they advertised. Again, I love studs so that's a win to me. I think ur midi ring is very cute and the right polish will make it really pop.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 7, 2013)

I just wanted to thank everyone who posted their Shoptiques mystery boxes.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 9, 2013)

I should finally get mine tonight!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 9, 2013)

> I should finally get mine tonight!


 It's fun seeing them all, don't forget to post a pic!


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 9, 2013)

Not the best picture but I got a Trapp candle in vanilla orange and s pair of black panty hose in a cute little plastic bag and an interesting pair of earrings. I'm not sure if the earrings are my taste so if someone is interested let me know. Here's a better pic of the earrings


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Not the best picture but I got a Trapp candle in vanilla orange and s pair of black panty hose in a cute little plastic bag and an interesting pair of earrings.
I'm not sure if the earrings are my taste so if someone is interested let me know. Here's a better pic of the earrings



I like those earrings, especially if they make a little noise when they move. Me @ 31 can't rock those earrings, but me @ 21 would have worn those with my hair up and an off-the-shoulder top or turtle neck. Vanilla Orange sounds delicious! How do you feel about the stockings? Is the bag reusable? Did you mention hosiery in your questionnaire? Sorry for all the questions. LOL


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 10, 2013)

This was the $35 bag. Yeah me at 20 would totally rock those earrings. At 42 I'm hesitant. I have pretty long hair so they blend in a bit but... I don't know. I mentioned I work in a business casual office so I guess hose in December is a good guess. I'm a cheapskate when it comes to hose except my Wantable intimates box so I have a hard time seeing a 50 value to the box but for free I'm ok with it. I might get one more use out of the little bag but it's not that sturdy. The candle is an awesome scent! It's votive size.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 10, 2013)

So I think the general consensus is that the shoptiques grab bag is fun, but not worth the advertised cost. I would suggest it to someone getting a gift for themselves tho, the packaging felt like a gift and u never know what ur gonna get.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 10, 2013)

It did feel like a gift. And it was fun. I suppose when you think about how much more things cost in those little boutiques it would cost about 50 bucks. But I don't shop at those so to me it's not that high a value..


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 12, 2013)

I LOVE those Trapp orange vanilla candles. My mom used to always have them around the house when I was little. Now I want one! LOL


----------

